# Indy Power Rankings



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

Since January of 2013, we have been ranking the very best independent wrestlers on a weekly basis. The concept spawned from former ESPN.com writer, Jon Robinson, who ranked the best WWE wrestlers from 1 to 10 on ESPN.com every week. Jon Robinson is no longer there, but he has given us the blessing to carry on with our project as an homage to his fine work. In fact, he was one of our very first followers on Twitter. Our goal is to not only to educate everyone on some upcoming names in smaller promotions, but to rank the best independent wrestlers from the bigger promotions.

This is a KAYFABE list, meaning it is not centered around our opinion of who the best worker is on a weekly basis, but rather, more sports-oriented in the thought process of wins being the most important factor in getting ranked. Many various independent wrestling writers spend their time debating who the “best in the world” is while we simply seek to prove it via wins and losses.

In order to be ranked and to avoid personal biases, we have a group of 7 voters from the U.S. and Canada (and a collective fan poll) who have 3 main criteria for voting (in a similar manner to ESPN.com’s NFL Power Rankings):
1.Win-loss record for the week & overall
2.Strength of opponents for the week
3.Overall public perception of the wrestler in question (i.e. Kevin Steen has a stronger following than a regional independent wrestler who most people have never heard of)

Only wrestlers who did not wrestle for the WWE or TNA during the voting period are qualified. This means that OVW wrestlers who are contracted to TNA are eligible, providing that they did not wrestle for TNA during the voting period. NXT wrestlers are not eligible for this list. Any wrestler who does NOT wrestle during the week are not eligible for that week’s list. This is a list of wrestlers who primarily compete in the U.S. or they can qualify by going on an extended tour of the U.S. (i.e. if Jushin ‘Thunder Liger goes 3-0 on American soil).

As with most things this is not an exact science, but simply the opinions of many very dedicated independent wrestling fans who base their votes on data compiled in various databases throughout the weeks, months, and years of shows.

With all that being said, please sit back and enjoy this week’s rankings and if you have any questions/comments, please feel free to tweet us @IndyPowerRankin, visit our Facebook page at Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings, or email us at [email protected].

Thanks!

Our Official Indy Power Rankings Voters:
Travis Desmond (@PhenomenalTLD)
Victor Philpott (@vicvonerich)
Jer Polk (@the1andonlyjer)
Peter Stockdale (@MeatyThoughts)
Robbie Strothman (@UltraMantisBlue)
Matthew Grant (@m4tthewgrant/@weeklywpodcast)
Michael Ewing (@mewing77)
Randy Carver (@KentaKobaCarver)
YOU-Make sure you vote in the weekly online poll. Your tallied votes count as one full vote in the Indy Power Rankings!


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of February 24th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of February 24th, 2014


1. Ricochet-“You can only keep a King down for so long.” Wise words from one of our official voters as the 2013 Dragon Gate King of Gate dominated another weekend and could not be denied this week by the voters. With a record of 10-0 on this Dragon Gate tour and a record of 3-0 this weekend, “The Future of Flight” proved that he was the present by getting his first #1 ranking of 2014. #3 in the online poll.

2. JT Dunn-Another week and another pair of victories for the NEFW U.S. Champion. First he teamed with girlfriend Shelly Martinez to score a win at RPW. The next night he put his title on the line and defeated AJ Cruise, Anthony Gangone, and David Cole to retain. This is his 2nd straight week at #2. When will “The Juice” grab his first #1 ranking? The fan support is certainly there. #4 in the online poll.

3. Johnny Gargano-The DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Champion had perhaps the most impressive weekend by going 2-0 with successful title defenses vs. Trent ? & Roderick Strong. Gargano is a former 5 time #1 in the Indy Power Rankings and after a weekend like that, he’s looking to return to that spot in the very near future. #5 in the online poll.

4. Christian Rose-The DREAMWAVE Champion extended his 3 week record to 7-0 after a victory over Mason Beck at Funky Munky Wrestling. While he has yet to lose since being ranked #1, with everyone else having multiple matches this week, “The Bitter Lunatic” was a casualty of a busy weekend. He’ll have chances to get back into the #1 spot in the very near future. #10 in the online poll.

5. Caleb Konley-The former #1 in the Indy Power Rankings swept the weekend once again as he picked up to big wins at DGUSA. First he defeated international exotic star Yosuke Santa Maria. He followed that up with a submission victory over Tim Donst to polish off the weekend with a 2-0 record. The PWX and WrestleForce Champion has yet to reach #1 this year, but he is continuing to put together an impressive record. Certainly a #1 ranking can’t be far off. Did not make the Top 10 in the online poll.

6. Michael Elgin-Hard to believe that “Unbreakable” would drop 2 spots after an unblemished weekend, but this wasn’t your typical weekend. With so many people going 2-0, Elgin going 1-0-1 may have hurt his status this week. A victory over Raymond Rowe (a former #1) was very impressive, but the Time Limit Draw vs. AJ Styles probably influenced voters slightly. The AIW Absolute Champion is as active as anyone in the Top 10 and you can expect him to continue to be seen in the Indy Power Rankings for the rest of 2014. #7 in the online poll.

7. Tommaso Ciampa-The ROH TV Champion has been noticeably absent from the Top 10 for quite some time, but this week, he came through with two very impressive victories as he retained his title vs. Hanson on 2/21 and Jay Lethal on 2/22. “The Sicilian Psychopath” is on a path of destruction right now. He has yet to reach #1 and one would think that goal is a very distinct possibility from becoming a reality, especially with title defenses in the UK scheduled in the near future. Did not make the Top 10 in the online poll.

8. Jake Dirden-The Dynamo Pro Champion continued his consistent success over the weekend (and at DPW on 2/18) as he came away with 2 victories this week once again. He remains at #8 after proving yet again that he DOES NOT LOSE. Look it up. A No Contest? Maybe. A loss? Rare and almost unheard of. Did not make the Top 10 in the online poll.

9. Kevin Steen-After a slow start to 2014, the former ROH World Champion picked up the pace and now gets into the Indy Power Rankings after two victories over the weekend. First he defeated Cliff Compton in a Philadelphia Street Fight on 2/21. He then scored a DQ victory over Homicide on 2/22. Steen, a former 5 time #1, has some work to do if he wants to get back to the status he enjoyed in early 2013. #8 in the online poll.

10. Hercules Gomez-Not familiar with this name? Time to get familiar. He now OWNS the state of Florida after defeating Lince Dorado for the SCW Florida Heavyweight Title on 2/21 at BELIEVE 66 and then following that up on 2/22 at RIOT Pro Wrestling with a victory over RIOT Heavyweight Champion Rhett Giddins to become the undisputed Heavyweight Champion of Florida. He crushed the competition in the online poll with an easy #1 ranking by the fans. 

1st Honorable Mention. James Anthony-The AIWF Cruiserweight Champion made another successful title defense vs. Chris Lea. 2nd in the online poll.

2nd Honorable Mention. Marcus Anthony-OVW Heavyweight Champ was 2-0 this week with wins vs. Robbie Walker and Eddie Diamond. Did not make the Top 10 in the online poll.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Jay Briscoe
Melvin Maximus 
Shane Marvel
Devin Thomas (6th in the online poll)
Lucipher Lords
Jordynne Grace
Starr Venus
Che Cabrera
Matt Taylor
Heidi Lovelace
Aaron Epic
Adam Thornstowe
Trevor Lee (9th in the online poll)
CW Anderson
Matt Cross
Scotty O’Shea


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of February 24th, 2014

1.	The Decade (Roderick Strong, BJ Whitmer, and Jimmy Jacobs)-Since forming in ROH, they have been flawless in all forms of tag team matches. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs are 2-0 as a team since reforming as a tag team and now, with Roderick Strong thrown into the equation, they are 2-0 in 6 man tag team competition, meaning they are 4-0 as a team, overall. This weekend they defeated Adam Page, Cedric Alexander, & Mark Briscoe, before moving on the next day to beat Adrenaline RUSH & Andrew Everett. Certainly some gold might be in this group’s near future. Unranked in the online poll.

2.	reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish)-It’s crazy to think about the fact that this is the first ranking of 2014 for the ROH World Tag Team Champions, but it’s true. They were not very successful this year until this past weekend at ROH where they defeated both Adrenaline RUSH and the team of Brutal Burgers to go 2-0 on the weekend. They were favored to be in the Top 5 of the Tag Team Top 50 going into 2014. They’ve finally got some momentum to make that a reality. #4 in the online poll.

3.	Black Hand Warriors (Michael Magnuson & David Delorean)-This week the Dynamo Pro Tag Team Champions defeated Jack Gamble & Jon Webb to retain their titles. They also hold the WLW Tag Team Titles, making them one of the very few teams in the U.S. to hold multiple promotions’ tag team titles. They have been as dominant as any team in the last couple of months. It will be interesting if they can continue this success throughout 2014. #3 in the online poll.

4.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter)-Another team that was favored to be in the Top 5 of the Tag Team Top 50 going into 2014 stumbled out of the gate when the year began, but now they’re starting to find their footing. Over the weekend they retained their PGP Tag Team Titles in a brutal war vs. Zero Gravity in a double dog collar match. With yet another battle coming up vs. Team IOU, time will tell if they can continue their climb up the rankings. #1 in the online poll.

5.	Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)-The NWA SAW Tag Team Champions retained their titles in their first defense vs. Shock N’ Awe on 2/21. They looked to add more gold to their collection as they took on Da Soul Touchaz the next night at Resistance Pro, but came up short in their bid to be double champions. They were #2 last week and despite the loss, the fans have spoken and they have said, quite frankly, “you just can’t keep a boy and his dog down.” #2 in the online poll.


1st Honorable Mention. Underdogs (John Greed & Sebastian Suave)-Defeated the Super Smash Brothers by disqualification at Smash Wrestling on 2/23. Unranked in the online poll.

2nd Honorable Mention. Arrogant Basterds (Ric Ellis & Devin Sparks)-NEW So Cal Pro Tag Team Champions after defeating Anchors Away for the titles on 2/21.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Chasyn Rance & Santana Garrett (#5 in the online poll)
Hanson & Raymond Rowe
The Briscoes
Wrecking Crew
Sons of Texas
Lince Dorado & Aaron Epic
The Capones
Da Soul Touchaz
Bravado Bros
Guns and Beer
Dylan Bostic & Roberto De Luna


Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

Upcoming Weekend Indy Events:

2/28/14 wXw Drive of Champions Tour
wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match
Tommy End (c) vs. John Klinger
wXw World Tag Team Title Match
Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (c) vs. The Piledrivers (Karsten Beck & Sha Samuels)
ROH World Television Title Match
Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Freddy Stahl
Road to 16 Carat League Semi Final Match
Axel Tischer vs. Michael Dante
Road to 16 Carat League Semi Final Match
Ivan Kiev vs. Kim Ray
Road to 16 Carat League Final Match
??? vs. ???

2/28/14 Chaotic Wrestling in Woburn, MA
Mark Shurman vs. Brian Fury
CW Tag Team Title Rematch-Bryan & Matt Logan© vs. Matt Taven & Vinny Marseglia

2/28/14 SHINE 17 in Ybor City, FL
SHINE To Crown Tag Team Champions at SHINE 17!
The first ever SHINE Tag Team Champions will be crowned in a one night-eight team tournament featuring:
- Representing VALKYRIE - Made in Sin of Alliysin Kay & Taylor Made with April Hunter
- The S-N-S Express of Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle Smothers with Nevaeh
- The West Coast Connection of Tracy Taylor & Su Yung
- Lucha Sisters of Leva & Mia Yim
- Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine
- Representing Daff's A.S.S. - The Buddy System of Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling with Daffney
- Kimber Bomb of Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb
- MsEERIE of MsChif & Christina Von Eerie
PLUS -
SHINE Championship Match
Ivelisse defends vs. Mercedes Martinez
Serena Deeb of VALKYRIE w/ April Hunter vs. Angelina Love

2/28/14 AAW Path of Redemption 2014
AAW Heritage Title-Matt Cage© vs. Juntai Miller
Eddie Kingston vs. Lince Dorado
Plus:
Los Ben Dejos will be there
AAW Tag Team Champion: Michael Elgin
Silas Young
Colt Cabana
ACH
Louis Lyndon
Marion Fontaine

2/28 Sports Entertainment Theatre in Quincy, MA
Featuring: WWE HoF Inductee, Tony Atlas
Ring of Honor TV Star, "The Zombie Princess" Jimmy Jacobs
DGUSA Star, Caleb Konley
CZW Ultraviolent Superstar, Sexxxy Eddy
Spike TV and PWG's Brian Cage
The Soviet Assault, Kharn Alexander and Aleksander Chekhov
Canadian Superstar, Marko Estrada
Plus: VH1 Reality TV Star and so much more

2/28 NWA SAW
Main Event
NWA United States Tag Team Championship
The Lords of Kaos -vs- Team IOU
NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship
Jason Kincaid -vs- Chase Owens
NWA Southern Jr. Hwt Championship
Charles StandOut Alexander -vs- Kevin Weatherby
NWA Televsion Championship
Shawn Shultz -vs- Jocephus Brody with Abriella
Chris Richards -vs- Ali Shabazz with Judas
LT Falk -vs- Menace
Mayhem will be on the Nitros Noise with Nick Nitros
and Rumors are flying around the SAWMill that the NWA Brass
will be there live to deliver a message to Mayhem in person

2/28 Prime Time Wrestling
On the card
Commissioner Lane With Assistant Commissioners Sean & KDWB Big D
John Johnson
Ariya Davivari
Renny D (PTW Champion)
Leonard Literacy & Calisto
Body Beautiful (Mitch Paradise & Billy Blaze)
DOUG
Kody Rice
Black Stallion
Ricky Love
Big Picture
Big Sep
Magic (Richfield’s Favorite Son)
Also: MC Laszlo, DJ Griff, Ed Sharkey, PJ Thorn, Jimmy the Ref,

2/28/14 SLA
Special Attraction Non-Title Match: Gary Jay vs. Roderick Strong
Kyle O’Reilly vs. Christian Rose
Angelus Layne vs. Darin Corbin
Johnny Gargano will be there
Evan Gelistico vs. JoJo Bravo
Jeremy Wyatt/Darren Dean vs. The Hooligans
Brandon Espinosa vs. Adam Raw
Ricky Starks vs. Arik Cannon
Four Way Elimination Match: Alex Castle vs. Bolt Brady vs. Alex the Big Owl vs. Jordan Lacey

2/28 EWF in Covina, CA
EWF Heavyweight Title Match
Tommy Wilson (c) vs. Andy Brown
Six Man Tag Team Match
PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & B-Boy vs. The Fallen Empire (Mondo Vega & Ryan Taylor) & Terex
Singles Match
Brandon Gatson vs. Raccid Najjar
Singles Match
Richie Slade vs. Tony Raze

2/28/14 Preston City Wrestling
AJ Styles, Chris Hero, Chris Masters, Mike Bennett, and Maria Kanellis will be there

2/28/14 CWF Mid-Atlantic Tag Team Tournament Night One
Representing NCWA out of Clayton, NC
LOUIS MOORE & MATT HOUSTON 
Representing ECPW out of Thomasville, NC
MARK JAMES & DONNIE DOLLARS 
Former 3-time Mid-Atlantic Tag-Team Champions
ROY WILKINS & WALTER EATON 
Current Mid-Atlantic Tag-Team Champions
MECHA MERCENARY & MICHAEL McALLISTER 
The Killbillies
ARIC ANDREWS & EVAN BANKS 
From On-Point Wrestling in South Jersey
MIGHTY MO & OZ TYLER 
From Evolution Pro Wrestling in Evansville, Indiana
TRIPP CASSIDY & JOSH CRANE 
Representing the Ultra J Division
LANCE LUDE & CEDRIC ALEXANDER 
And many, many more teams to be announced!

2/28 SCP
Singles Match
Andre Machievski vs. Mike Camden
Singles Match
Alexander Paul vs. Big Daddy Destro

2/28 BTW in Spartanburg, SC

2/28 1CW: 10 Man 10 Grand in Franklin, OH
-Ten Man Compete in a Tournament for Supremacy and $10,000!
-Doug Charlz takes on Blanco Warrior in a 1st round match.
-”Maverick” Mark Magnum takes on Chris Morgan in a 1st round match.
-Outlaw takes on Bruiser Schmidt w/Der Sturmur in a 1st round match.
-Matt Vengeance takes on “Razorback” Ryan Freeman.
-Jameson Hennessey takes on “Goldenboy” Dan Roberson in a 1st round match.
-The 5 winners will meet in the Main Event Scramble.
-1CW Champion Tommy Foreman will present the check to the winner of 10 man 10 grand.
-Queen City Killers will take on Southern Pride.
-Butcher Dixon, Nate Flames & Nick Davidson will battle in a triple threat where the winner will earn a shot at the Tri-State Championship.

3/1 Magnum Pro Wrestling "Press Your Luck" in Ashtabula, OH
-Joey “The Snake” & a partner of his choosing will challenge for the Magnum Pro Tag Team Titles.
-Aftermath battles Shawn Blaze in a#1 contenders match for the Magnum Pro Heavyweight title.
-Open Division Champion Chase Aaryons defends the titles against Marcus Knight.
-Magnum Pro Heavyweight Champion “Flyin” Ryan Burke puts the title on the line against The Bouncer.

3/1 NWF in Cincinnati, OH
-Brody Cormick w/ Kirk Sheppard takes on Kyron.
-Ryan Fitzgerald will take on NWF Heavyweight Champion Angel.
These 2 matches plus much much more!

3/1 DCW in Piqua, OH
-”Bombastic” Bruce Grey takes on Zakk Spadez.
-In a Mask vs. Dress Match as “Main Street Mobster” Frankie Gambino battles Morris the Mecca of Manhood, if Morris loses he must unmask, but if Gambino loses he has to wear a dress.
-Former Partners collide as Logan Caine faces off against Alexander Drago.
-3 Way Dance Ladies Match: Nemesis takes on Amanda & Sin D.
-In a Piqua Street Fight DCW Commissioner Casey Coleman takes on Tommy Blaze.
-In a 2/3 falls match for the DCW Mid-Ohio Championship, Match 1 Singles Match, Match 2 Submission Match, Match 3 if needed will be a strap match. “Real Deal” Evan Steel challenges the current Mid-Ohio Champion Vandal.
-DCW Heavyweight Championship Grudge Match. “Mr. Reality Check” Big Jim Hutchinson takes on current champ “The Incomparable” Mac McPhat.
All of this and so much more!

3/1 Dragon Gate 
-Open the Brave Gate Championship Match
-Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi© vs. YAMATO & Cyber Kong

3/1/14 Preston City Wrestling
AJ Styles, Chris Hero, Chris Masters, Mike Bennett, and Maria Kanellis will be there

3/1/14 CWF Mid-Atlantic Tag Team Tournament Night Two

3/1 OVW Saturday Night Special
OVW Heavyweight Title Match-Marcus Anthony© vs. Jamin Olivencia
OVW Southern Tag Team Title Match-Michael Hayes & Mohamad Ali Vaez© vs. Dylan Bostic & Roberto De Luna

3/1 NWA Smoky Mountain “A Night To Remember 2014” in Rogersville, TN
Singles Match
Damien Wayne vs. Vince Brent
Singles Match
Josh Crawford vs. Nick Hammonds
Big Daddy Freddie and Jeff Connelly vs. The Illuminati (Tony Givens & Chris Richards)
Rematch-Lance Erickson vs. “The Mad Dog” Daniel Mulligan
Plus: “The Coney Island Warriors” Travis ***** will defend his Brass Knuckles Hardcore Title

3/1 ESW Reckoning Day
ESW Heavyweight Title Match: Gabreal Saint (w/ Lady LaLa) vs. Chris Cooper (c)
Triple Threat Singles Match: Kevin Steen vs. Colin Delaney vs. Pepper Parks
Triple Threat Tag Match: Zach Gowen & Gregory Iron vs. Rochester Wrecking Crew vs. Ron Falco & Brett Mednik
Brandon Thurston vs. Trent Barreta
ESW Interstate Title Match: Cloudy vs. Kevin Bennett (c) 
"Big Time" Bill Collier (w/ Brittany Force) vs. "Inferno" Johnny Adams
Will Calrissian (w/ The Caesar) vs. Frankie Feathers

3/1 ECWA Spring Battle III
ECWA HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE MATCH
Kekoa the Flyin Hawaiian (c) vs. Napalm Bomb
Also appearing
“Heart Killer” Chris Wylde
ECWA Tag Team Championship Match 
D - LINE (c) vs LOD “Monster Ahtu & Solo with Joel Blackhart
ECWA Tag Team Special Attraction Match
ECWA Womens Champion Jessie Kaye & Referee John Finegan vs. Renee Michelle & Referee Phil Sly
Tag Team Match
Breaker Morant & Apollyon vs. ASIAN NATION Bolo Yung & Kai Katana
Tag Team Grudge Match
Team CK vs. Azriel & Rob Vegas

3/1 BTW Spring Tour 2014
Amber O’Neal vs. Reby Sky

3/1 LSC WPMWS VIII in Waynesville, OH
-A battle royal where the winner will go on to challenge LSC Heavyweight Champion Ryan Stone.
-Former TNA Star Sharkboy, American Kickboxer II & Jay West will battle in a Triple Threat Match.
-Kaela will go one on one with “Hardcore” Heather Owens.
-Brutal Bellman will battle Dean Baldwin in a Falls Count Anywhere Match.

3/1 MPW Press Your Luck 2014

3/1 Vendetta Pro Shamrock Slam

3/1 IWC Combat in Clearfield 6
IWC World Heavyweight Title Match-Dalton Castle© vs. Bobby Fish
Winner Faces AJ Styles on 4/12-Anthony Nese vs. Façade
Rematch-John McChesney vs. Justin Idol
IWC Tag Team Title Match-The Sexy Talented Dudes© vs. Knightriders
Joseph Brooks vs. Jimmy Nutts
Andrew Palace vs. Sebastian
Rex Lawless vs. Bronco McBride
Corey Futuristic vs. Keith Haught

3/1/14 SLA
Main Event St Louis Anarchy Championship 2/3 Falls: 
Gary Jay(c) vs. Kyle O' Reilly
Tag Team Dream Match: The Hooligans (Devin and Mason Cutter) vs. Nick Jackson & ACH
Grudge Match: Jeremy Wyatt vs. Mat Fitchett
JoJo Bravo vs. Danny Cannon
Evan Gelistico vs. Ricky Starks
Darren Dean vs. Brandon Espinosa

3/1 Dynamo Pro 
Jake Dirden & The Black Hand Warriors will be there

3/1 XWA Road To Wrestlution
JT Dunn vs. Ricky Reyes

3/1 DREAMWAVE Misfortune
Misfortune Tag Lottery Entrants:
AR Fox
Rich Swann
Christian Rose
Nick Brubaker
Michael Elgin
Reed Bentley
Matt Cage
Dan The Man
Colt Cabana
Marshe Rockett
Lince Dorado
Arik Cannon
Ariya Daivari
Johnny Gargano
Shane Hollister
Darin Corbin
Markus Crane
Alex Castle
Bucky Collins
Luther
Vic Capri
Mallaki Matthews
Tyler Priegel
Chris Castro
Brett Gakiya
Matt Knicks
Ruff Crossing
Aaron Xavier
Waylon
Justice Jones
Cousin Dixie

3/1 Extreme Rising Springtime Beatdown
World Title Match-Stevie Richards© vs. Sabu
Devon Storm vs. Rhino
Balls & Axl vs. Matt Tremont & 2 Tuff Tony
Rich “Beast” Ortiz vs. Luke Hawx
Greek God Papadon vs. Takaaki Watanabe
6 Man Tag Match-Da Hit Squad & Pitbull Gary Wolf vs. BLK Out & ???
M-Dogg 20vs. “Lonesome” Jay Bradley
WildKat 4 Way-Bolt Brady vs. Buku Dao vs. Ricky Starks vs. Purple Haze

3/2 Dragon Gate
-Open the Triangle Gate Championship Match
-Open the Dream Gate Title Match-Masato Yoshino© vs. Ricochet

3/2/14 Southside Wrestling “Battle of the Egos 4”
ROH TV Title Match-Tommaso Ciampa(c) vs. Kris Travis

3/2 OVW at Derby Park Expo Five

3/2 BDW Take Down

3/2 VWAA Adapt or Die 2014
The Hooligans will be there

3/2 WCWC 9th Anniversary Show in Salem, OR
Caleb Konley will be there


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 3rd, 2014

1.	Ricochet-“I will never underestimate him again.” The words of one voter reflected thoughts of the many. Several people were sceptical about whether Ricochet could defeat Masato Yoshino for the Dragon Gate Open the Dream Gate Title on 3/2, but that’s exactly what he did. Not only that, he also won a 6 Man Tag Team Match at Dragon Gate on 3/1. With those 2 victories, Ricochet is a STAGGERING 12-0 on this tour of Dragon Gate in Japan. This is his 2nd straight #1 ranking. Next up: A title defense vs. Uhaa Nation. #2 in the online poll.

2.	Johnny Gargano- As if over 800 days as the DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Champion wasn’t enough, the former 5 time #1 in the Indy Power Rankings picked up impressive tag team victories at SLA and DREAMWAVE to move on to the Misfortune Lethal Lottery Battle Royal. Gargano, a relative newcomer to the promotion, came out on top with a huge win. He now has any match he wants in his pocket. He’ll have his chance to prove he should be #1 in April when he defends vs. Ricochet. #6 in the online poll.

3.	JT Dunn-The #2 from the last 2 weeks drops just one spot due to very heavy competition this week. His win vs. Ricky Reyes at XWA on 3/1 improved his 3 week record to 6-0. The NEFW U.S. Champion has been on fire lately. In the not too distant future, he’ll get to prove he has what it takes to be the clear cut #1 when he takes on Chris Hero for Beyond Wrestling. #7 in the online poll.

4.	Chris Masters-Whether he’s called “Chris Masters” or by his real name, there isn’t much in a name, because he absolutely DOMINATED the weekend. Record-wise, his weekend was better than almost anyone has been able to accomplish this year. He won 4 big matches at Preston City UK to win the Road to Glory Tournament as he ran through Cyanide, Joey Hayes, Chris Hero, and Dave Mastiff. He then went to Southside Wrestling in the UK where he defeated T-Bone to finish off the weekend. #5 in the online poll.

5.	Michael Elgin-The Unbreakable AIW Absolute Champion has been hovering around the middle of the Indy Power Rankings for the last several weeks and this week was no different. Not counting the Misfortune Lethal Lottery Battle Royal at DREAMWAVE, Elgin was 2-0 this weekend with tag team victories vs. Kung Fu Manchu at AAW along with Alex Castle & Arik Cannon at DREAMWAVE. It was another dominant weekend as he once again went “Elgin Mode” on the competition. #8 in the online poll.

6.	Caleb Konley-The PWX and WrestleForce Champion has been incredibly dominant lately. After two more wins in Quincy, MA and Oregon, no one can claim that he’s just a regional champion anymore. Konley has become a top national star. The former #1 in the Indy Power Rankings continues to rack up rankings, but the question remains, when will Konley grab the #1 once again? Unranked in the online poll.

7.	Marcus Anthony-The OVW Heavyweight Champion gets back into the rankings after 2 more wins this week, including a HUGE successful title defense vs. former #1 Jamin Olivencia on 3/1. With 4 wins over the last 2 weeks and countless wins over the last few months, this beast of a man continues to show why he’s such a feared champion. Unranked in the online poll.

8.	James Anthony-The AIWF Cruiserweight Champion has been tearing it up in his promotion as of late. He has now won 4 straight after retaining the title vs. Erik Ellis once again over the weekend. What is surprising is his amount of fan support. For perhaps a smaller name that many people aren’t familiar with, the voters came out in bunches to support him. With over 100 votes, he is the People’s Champ this week as he edged out Ricochet for #1 in the online fan poll.

9.	Melvin Maximus-The OVW TV Champion has been as impressive as anyone in the Top 10 lately. He racks up wins every single week and this week was no different. Much like the OVW Heavyweight Champion, he has now won 4 matches over the last 2 weeks after going 2-0 this week once again. Since the Indy Power Rankings began in January 2013, he’d have to be put right up there with Randy Royal and Rockstar Spud as GREAT TV Champions. Unranked in the online poll.

10.	Aaron Williams-The Rockstar Pro Champion made be hated among the fans in Dayton, OH, but there’s definitely a lot of respect there for the man who knocked off former 2 time #1 in the Indy Power Rankings, Benjamin Kimera, to begin this epic journey as champ. This week he defeated Ganger to extend his singles winning streak. “The Baddest Man Alive” has a big week ahead with two chances to climb the IPR ladder at Rockstar Pro. #9 in the online poll.


1st Honorable Mention. Marcellus King-Winner of a big 16 Man Battle Royal at CWF Mid-Atlantic, making a successful return. #3 in the online poll.

2nd Honorable Mention. Chris Cooper-The ESW Heavyweight Champion defeated Gabreal Saint to defeat his title at “Reckoning Day” on 3/1. 4th in the online poll. 

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Luke Hawx
Tommaso Ciampa
Roderick Strong
Flex Armstrong
Brandon Espinosa
Lionheart (GET WELL SOON!)
Chris Hero
Colin Delaney
Shane Hollister
Matt Cage
Jeremy Wyatt
Silas Young


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com
Our Facebook page: Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Since you've put it in your post, maybe you should change the title to American Indy Power Rankings.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Since you've put it in your post, maybe you should change the title to American Indy Power Rankings.


Actually, check this week's Tag Team Top 5 that we're about to post. UK wrestlers are eligible.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of March 3rd, 2014

1.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter)-After a # 4 ranking last week and a #1 ranking in the online poll, these multiple promotion tag team champions were 2-0 on the weekend with wins vs. Dan Walsh & Jeremy Wyatt and ACH & Nick Jackson on 2/28 and 3/1 at St. Louis Anarchy’s “Gateway to Anarchy” shows. While their match vs. The Young Bucks did not take place due to Matt Jackson’s injury, a taste of one of the Young Bucks may just be enough to get a future shot at them down the line. Next up: A huge match vs. rivals, Team IOU at IWA Mid-South on 3/9. #2 in the online poll.

2.	Killbillies (Aric Andrews & Evan Banks)-This impressive tag team had perhaps the best weekend of anyone this entire year…and yet ended up at #2. It was a bitter sweet weekend at CWF Mid-Atlantic for this tag team as they racked up 4 wins to win the PWI Tag Team Tournament with victories vs. Manny Garcia & Ryan Zane, Ray Kandrack & Zane Dawson, Rage and The Machine, and Chet Sterling & Trevor Lee. Had they been ranked last week, it’s likely they would have been #1 this week, but The Hooligans’ overall body of work in 2014 slightly edged them out. Regardless of that fact, expect to see this team ranked again in the future. #1 in the online poll with over 100 votes and “The People’s Champions” for this week.

3.	Lucha Sisters (Mia Yim & Leva Bates)-On any other week, the new SHINE Tag Team Champions would have been #1, but this week was a week filled with difficult competition up and down the Top 5. With victories vs. The Kimber Bombs, The SNS Express, and Made in Sin, this ladies’ tag team (who have no problem beating up men as well) proved their worth this week. #4 in the online poll.

4.	Dylan Bostic & Roberto De Luna-This somewhat new tag team has been VERY impressive lately and they proved that they’re here to stay when they teamed up to defeat former 2 time #1’s in Michael Hayes & Mohamad Ali Vaez for the OVW Southern Tag Team Titles this week. They were 2-0 this week to improve to 5-0 as a team. #5 in the online poll.

5. Team Single (T-Bone & Rampage Brown)-The PCW UK Tag Team Champions get in on the strength of a 3-0 weekend with tremendous victories vs. AJ Styles & Lionheart, Battle Squad Awesome, and Danny Hope & Mad Man Manson. Much like some of the others, on any other week they would have been #1, but again, heavy competition held them back a bit. Regardless, they are the first tag team from the UK to get ranked, proving that the talent overseas is just as deserving of mention as any in the States. #7 in the online poll.


1st Honorable Mention. Men of the Year (Michael Elgin & Ethan Page)-AAW Tag Team Champions defeated Kung Fu Manchu (Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine) and still undefeated as a team. #3 in the online poll.

2nd Honorable Mention. OI4K (Jake & Dave Crist)-Defeated former #1’s Los Ben Dejos to run their win streak to 3 straight. #6 in the online poll.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Logan Brothers (#9 in the online poll)
Ballard Brothers (#8 in the online poll)


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Where the fuck are Adam Cole and the Young Bucks? Dafuq?










*Suck...our..dicks!*


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

IndyPowerRankings said:


> 5.	Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)-The NWA SAW Tag Team Champions retained their titles in their first defense vs. Shock N’ Awe on 2/21. They looked to add more gold to their collection as they took on Da Soul Touchaz the next night at Resistance Pro, but came up short in their bid to be double champions. They were #2 last week and despite the loss, the fans have spoken and they have said, quite frankly, “you just can’t keep a boy and his dog down.” #2 in the online poll.


:cheer :cheer :cheer

Too bad they disappeared off the list the following week though lol.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


> Where the fuck are Adam Cole and the Young Bucks? Dafuq?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a weekly ranking. Which means, if you don't have a match or just have one exhibition match the chances of you making the list is slim to none.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> Its a weekly ranking. Which means, if you don't have a match or just have one exhibition match the chances of you making the list is slim to none.


Exactly AND Adam Cole didn't wrestle over the weekend. Only one of the Young Bucks wrestled and he went 1-1. Remember, read the first post. It's based on wins-losses, strength of competition, and overall prestige of the wrestler. It's not about work rate and match quality. Enough people do that as it is. We wanted to do something different with a little more sports ties.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

BallsBalogna said:


> :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> Too bad they disappeared off the list the following week though lol.


Yeah they went to a draw with Lords of Kaos and then most everyone else had 2-3 wins. Can't predict these things!


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

This list is similiar to PWI in the sense that wins make you look stronger. If you look at this list weekly, you will realize wins and losses still matters in wrestling. You can't be a top guy and lose half of your matches.


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

IndyPowerRankings said:


> Yeah they went to a draw with Lords of Kaos and then most everyone else had 2-3 wins. Can't predict these things!


Well I hope Team IOU sneaks back on your list next week, they seem to be consistently booked so I'm sure they got a good chance. 

This is all actually really interesting to me, glad you are keeping up with everything and making sure the rankings are seen. Looking forward to the list on the 10th.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> This list is similiar to PWI in the sense that wins make you look stronger. If you look at this list weekly, you will realize wins and losses still matters in wrestling. You can't be a top guy and lose half of your matches.


It's funny you mention that, because PWI's Top 10 was partially where the idea came from, except that theirs was never up to date. It was a great idea, in theory, and not to brag, but I think we took their idea and have mastered it to some degree. Maybe not mastered, but certainly improved, at least.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

BallsBalogna said:


> Well I hope Team IOU sneaks back on your list next week, they seem to be consistently booked so I'm sure they got a good chance.
> 
> This is all actually really interesting to me, glad you are keeping up with everything and making sure the rankings are seen. Looking forward to the list on the 10th.


As a group, we LOVE Team IOU. Always busy. Always booked. We talked to the owner of Beyond Wrestling on www.weeklywrestlingpodcast.com on Tuesday and he was praising them on how badly they "want it". They've been to all of their sleeper cell tapings all over the country. 

Also, thank you for the kind words. It really makes it worth it to know that people "get it" when it comes to what we do. One of our favorite things is getting some people who maybe aren't as well known (like a James Anthony or maybe Team IOU, etc...) some much needed exposure. We don't have any delusions about what we do getting people booked or anything, but we do think it helps get their name out there, if nothing else.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

Speaking of Team IOU, they'll be taking on our #1 in the Tag Team Top 5 this week at IWA Mid-South. Big matchup here!


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 10th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 10th, 2014

1.	Ricochet-Be honest. Regardless of what the online fan poll said, was there really another option at #1? 16-0 carries a lot of weight, especially in a promotion like Dragon Gate. Read that again. Ricochet WENT 16-0 ON THIS TOUR OF DRAGON GATE. This week he was 4-0 where on 3/5 he beat Gamma at DG, 3/6 he defeated Uhaa Nation, 3/8 he beat T-Hawk, and 3/9 he defeated Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Susumu in a tag team match. There was simply no one that has even come close to this type of success in the last 3 weeks. His threepeat was inevitable. #2 in the online poll.

2.	Caleb Konley-All he does is win recently. The PWX and WrestleForce Champion went to CZW on Saturday 3/8 and once again did, just that. He defeated Alexander James to extend his winning streak. It appears that his last loss was on February 8th, 2014. With as active as he has been (never taking a weekend off), that is truly an impressive feat. #5 in the online poll.

3.	Adam Cole-The ROH World Champion, quite frankly, has had a mediocre year by his standards (in terms of wins-losses). This week, he righted the ship with 2 big wins at ROH as he successfully defended his title, not once, but twice. First he defeated Matt Taven to retain the title and then followed that up with a victory vs. Chris Hero in a Ringmaster’s Challenge to once again retain. He’s still just 3-2 in singles matches in 2014. #3 in the online poll.

4.	Aaron Williams-The Rockstar Pro Champion dispelled the argument that he only wrestles once a week and furthered his point that he is the “Baddest Man Alive” after wrestling 3 matches and winning all 3. He was 3-0 this week with wins in a tag team matchvs. Dave Crist and Alan Wasalychyn, Jake Crist (to retain), and Brian Beech at WAR Wrestling. He’s looking to grab his first #1 ranking and with as consistent as he’s been lately, it’s hard to doubt him. Tied at #10 in the online poll.

5.	Melvin Maximus-The OVW TV Champion continues to do nothing but win. This week it was 2 more victories for the champ as he defeated Tony Gunn to retain the title on 3/5. He added to that with a win vs. Bud Dwight on 3/7. He has won more than 7 straight matches and continues to roll as he looks to get the first #1 ranking for an OVW TV Champion since Randy Royal last year. Tied at #10 in the online poll.

6.	James Anthony-The AIWF World Cruiserweight Champion defeated Mason Myles on 3/8 to once again retain the title. He has now won 5 straight matches. On top of that, he has dominated the online poll for 2 weeks straight. If he wants to call himself the “People’s Champ”, can anyone make a solid argument? Every week he has the online polling votes. Props to him.

7.	Alex Castle-1/2 of the DREAMWAVE Tag Team Champions went 3-0 over the weekend to return to the Indy Power Rankings for the first time in 2014. It was a huge weekend for Castle as he defeated B-Boy at UWC, Danny Cannon and Angelus Layne in a 3 Way at SNPW, and was declared the winner at IWA Mid-South vs. Frank Wyatt (the other winner), Tripp Cassidy, and Zakk Sawyers. Castle is looking to become #1 for the first time much like the crew he’s connected to by many indy wrestling fans (Matt Cage, Christian Rose, and Shane Hollister). #6 in the online poll.

8.	Drew Gulak-The former #1 in the Indy Power Rankings and current CZW World Champion did what he has done since 8/10/13 when he won the title…he won. He has won 3 of 4 matches after beating former EVOLVE Champion AR Fox on 3/8 to retain the title. Next up for Gulak: 2 big title defenses at FIP in Florida. #7 in the online poll.

9.	Flex Armstrong-The BTW Heavyweight Champion was 3-0 on the weekend and 4-0-1 the last 2 weeks. This weekend he beat Slyck Wagner Brown, Matt Hardy, and Bam Shaw to retain the title on 3/7. He then defeated Gregory Edwards and The Modern Day Savages on 3/8. He has not lost since 3/15/13 (a DQ loss to Chris Masters). Has held the title since 6/1/12. He has been as dominant as any champion on the indies, when active. Unranked in the online poll.

10.	Da Fireman- The Flatline Pro Wrestling Heavyweight Champion went 4-0 at APW Royson and Peach State Wrestling this week, defeating The Lethal Dose Stryknyn, Brandon Parker, The Korean Ken Lee, and Kevin Blue. 6-0 over the last 2 weeks. #3 in the online poll.

1st Honorable Mention. Ryan Howe-2 more big wins this week at OVW. Has not lost since December of 2013.

2nd Honorable Mention. Kahagas-Retained his NWA North American Title once again over the weekend. Has not lost in months.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Jake Dirden
Benjamin Kimera
Devin Thomas
Michael Elgin
EJ Risk
Drake Younger
Kris Travis
Jock Samson
Shane Marvel
Tapu
Stevie Richards
Tommy Mack
Sylar Graves


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of March 10th, 2014*

http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-al










Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of March 10th, 2014

1.	Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)-A boy and his dog pull off the shocker! The voting was so tight this week that the fans’ poll determined who was #1 and the winners were Team IOU. After 2 victories over the weekend vs. Brian Lee & Lee Condry on 3/7 at NWA SAW and last week’s #1 The Hooligans at IWA Mid-South, the voters were split. Would it be the reputation and belt collecting of the Young Bucks or would it be the consistency in 2014 of Team IOU? IOU won out. Never, ever underestimate their popularity or quite frankly, their ability to win. #1 in the online poll with 84 votes and People’s Champs this week.

2.	Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)-The team that was clearly the favorite heading into the voting came up just short of #1 this week after perhaps suffering from their 6 man tag team loss vs. The Briscoes and Michael Elgin on 3/7. They bounced back with arguably the biggest win of the weekend when they defeated reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Titles. They now hold the ROH, PWG, HOG, and IWGP Junior Tag Team Titles. Their first #1 in 2014 has got to be on the horizon. #2 in the online poll with 77 votes.

3.	Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)-Surprisingly, this is the first time the CZW World Tag Team Champions have been ranked in quite some time. Over the weekend they defeated The Front (Jaka and Niles Sozio) to once again retain the titles. They have won 4 straight as a team, with 3 successful title defenses, overall. 9th in the online poll with just 1 vote.

4.	The Briscoes (Jay & Mark Briscoe)-“Dem Boys” get their first ranking in the Tag Team Top 5 (they had been ranked previously in the Indy Power Rankings before the Tag Team Top 5 existed) with 2 big wins over the weekend. It’s arguable what their record actually was (2-0 or 2-0-1?) but regardless, they were undefeated with big wins in a 6 man tag team match vs. The Young Bucks and Kevin Steen and then a No DQ match vs. Outlaw Inc. (Homicide and Eddie Kingston). 4th in the online poll with 8 votes.

5.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter)-It looked like these bearded bullies were going to get ousted after their loss vs. Team IOU on 3/9 at IWA Mid-South, but the fans came out and helped them score their 3rd straight ranking. It wasn’t all bad news on the weekend for them as they did retain their SNPW Tag Team Titles vs. Christian Rose and Matt Cage (both former #1’s in the singles Top 10). 


1st Honorable Mention. OI4K (Jake & Dave Crist)-Teamed with Azrieal and Chris Dickinson to defeat Alex Colon, Biff Busick, and The Juicy Product at CZW to run their win streak to 3 straight. #6 in the online poll with 3 votes.

2nd Honorable Mention. The Decade (Roderick Strong, BJ Whitmer, & Jimmy Jacobs)-Went 2-1 on the weekend, suffering their first loss since forming. Still 6-1 overall since the Decade has formed. No votes in the online poll.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Team Friendship (#5 in the online poll)
Josh Crane & Trik Davis
Iron Godz
Checkmate
Los Ben Dejos
Usual Suspects
2 Hot 2 Furious (#7 in the online poll) 

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 17th, 2014*










http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-cw
Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 17th, 2014

1.	Chris Hero-The EVOLVE Champion gets his first #1 ranking in the Indy Power Rankings on the strength of his 4 victories in the wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament on 3/14, 3/15, and 3/16. With wins over Freddy Stahl, Karsten Beck, Adam Cole (last week’s #3), and Axel Tischer, the voters were split on if Hero had the overall body of work in 2014 (wins and losses) to get the #1, but in the end, “The Knockout Artist” won out. #3 in the online poll.

2.	Caleb Konley-“Caleb got robbed!” Several of the voters voiced this outcry but to no avail. After weeks in the Indy Power Rankings, the PWX and WrestleForce Champion falls just short of getting the #1 this week, despite 3 wins at PWX over the weekend. With wins vs. the CZW Wired TV Champion Shane Strickland, Chip Day, and Jake Manning, the incumbent #2 would have easily been the #1 on most weeks, but Hero’s impressive performance in 16 Carat Gold got the nod. Caleb has been consistently ranked for more than a month. When will his time come again at #1? #9 in the online poll.

3.	Drew Gulak-The CZW World Champion shoots up the rankings this week after 2 more successful title defenses. He took his title down to Florida and defended it twice at FIP vs. Timothy Thatcher and Roderick Strong. Both times he came out on top. He continues his march towards #1 again…for a better CZW.

4.	Ricochet-The Dragon Gate Open the Dream Gate Champion added gold to his collection this week, but unfortunately for him, lost it the next day. He went 2-2 this week in tag team action with Rich Swann to make his overseas total 18-2 on this tour of Japan and Europe. He and Swann won the RPW Tag Team Titles and defeated The Young Bucks before losing them to The Kartel on 3/16. It was an amazing run at #1 for Ricochet, but he has not fallen out of the Top 10 just yet. Indeed, hail to the king. #10 in the online poll.

5.	Aaron Williams-Surprisingly, despite 2 wins this week, The Rockstar Pro Champion falls back a spot this week. Blame heavy competition or blame disrespect, but Williams will definitely take offense to this slight. With victories vs. Davey Vega and Ricky Starks at IWA East Coast (teaming with Ron Mathis) and a win vs. Shane Mercer at Rockstar Pro, it seemed like he would be in a position to move up this week. Regardless, he sticks around this week and does not appear to be leaving the Top 10 any time soon. Can he bounce back and climb to #1 for the first time?

6.	Da Fireman-2 wins this week and another title helps Da Fireman move up FOUR spots this week. While he may be unfamiliar to a lot of independent wrestling fans, he’s starting to blaze a trail all across the Southeast portion of the country. He has won 8 straight and is now a double champion (Flatline Pro Wrestling Heavyweight Champion and RCW Heavyweight Champion). #2 in the online poll.

7.	Tim Donst-One online voter described Donst’s one night at AIW as being on par or better than most people’s entire weekend. Hard to argue with that after Tim Donst defeated Eddie Kingston and then proceeded to win the AIW Gauntlet for the Gold 9. With a little more activity, it’s very possible he could reach #1 at some point in the next few weeks/months. #7 in the online poll.

8.	Melvin Maximus-Much like Aaron Williams, despite 2 wins this week, the OVW TV Champion (who does nothing but win) fell 3 spots. After defeating Robbie Walker and The Bodyguy over the weekend, he has now run his win streak to at least 9. He has been as dominant as any OVW TV Champion in recent memory. 

9.	AJ Styles-Hard to believe a name like AJ would be ranked this low after defeating Kevin Steen and AR Fox over the weekend, but that’s the harsh reality of the Indy Power Rankings sometimes. He has now won 3 straight and looks to build on that success when he takes on the current #1 at ROH in Dayton on Saturday 3/22.

10.	Uhaa Nation-“The One Man Nation” transformed into “Beast Mode” over the weekend as he won 3 matches at Dragon Gate. Despite some recent struggles, the big man finds his way back into the Top 10 after re-establishing himself as a dominant force in Japan. 

1st Honorable Mention. Dylan Drake-Defeated former #4 in the Indy Power Rankings Chris Masters at APW on 3/15. #1 in the online poll and People’s Champ for this week.

2nd Honorable Mention. Lince Dorado-Went 2-0, winning the FIP Florida Heritage Title. #8 in the online poll.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
TJ Cannon
Marty Scurll
Tommy End
Sam Shields-#6 in the online poll
Adam Page
Arik Royal
Lance Lude
Zane Dawson-#4 in the online poll
James Anthony-#5 in the online poll
Ethan Page
Ty Colton
Jon Webb
Nick Ando
Adam Thornstowe


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of March 17th, 2014*









Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of March 17th, 2014

1.	Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)-A boy and his dog pull do it on back to back weeks! Their win vs. Mayhem was big, but they arguably didn’t have the biggest weekend of any of the candidates. The voters went with the incumbent this week as no one did enough to knock them from their perch this week. No one can argue with how successful they have been, not having lost a match since February 22nd, 2014. The NWA Southern Tag Team Champions don’t look like they’re slowing down any time soon. #3 in the online poll.

2.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter)-These bearded bullies took their fat flippy style and defended their SNPW Tag Team Titles once again on 3/15 and once again came out on top. This time they defeated Jake Dirden and Brandon Espinosa. They have picked up a ton of momentum recently and with shows in 3 different states coming up this weekend, a clean sweep could easily land them in the #1 spot next week. #2 in the online poll.

3.	Juicy Product (JT Dunn & David Starr)-GREAT weekend for this Northeastern tag team in Florida of all places. A 2-0 weekend with wins vs. The Submission Squad and Aaron Solo & Jason Cade may have been the most impressive weekend of any of the candidates this week, but the lack of tag team gold and loss last week at CZW may have weighed on voter’s minds. They are absolutely rising stars, whether it’s in singles or tag team competition. #5 in the online poll.

4.	The Kartel (Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier)-Wanna talk about coming out of nowhere? Talk about The Kartel. They reunited over the weekend and knocked off the Inner City Machine Guns for the RPW British Tag Team Titles on 3/16. Not only that, they got a TON of support this week in the online poll as they dominated from start to finish (though the Hooligans closed in several times) to become this week’s People’s Champions as they were #1 in the online poll.

5.	Los Ben Dejos (Jay Rios & Jay Cruz)-The PWX Tag Team Champions could have had the #1 in the bag, but the loss vs. Adam Page in a Triple Threat match hurt this week. That being said, they still picked up two big tag team title defenses vs. Anthony Henry & Billy Brash and Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee. They’re really starting to make a name for themselves as they look to climb back to the #1 spot once again.

Honorable Mention. BULLET CLUB (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows)-IWGP Tag Team Champions went 3-0 with 3 victories in 10 man tag team matches. #4 in the online poll.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Kevin Graham & Punisher VanSlyke
Sexy & Smooth
Black Hand Warriors 
Inner City Machine Guns
Young Bucks
Jollyville Fuck-Its
Dicks and Flips
Rage and The Machine



Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of March 17th, 2014*



IndyPowerRankings said:


> 7.	Tim Donst-One online voter described Donst’s one night at AIW as being on par or better than most people’s entire weekend. Hard to argue with that after Tim Donst defeated Eddie Kingston and then proceeded to win the AIW Gauntlet for the Gold 9. With a little more activity, it’s very possible he could reach #1 at some point in the next few weeks/months. #7 in the online poll.





IndyPowerRankings said:


> 1.	Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)-A boy and his dog pull do it on back to back weeks! Their win vs. Mayhem was big, but they arguably didn’t have the biggest weekend of any of the candidates. The voters went with the incumbent this week as no one did enough to knock them from their perch this week. No one can argue with how successful they have been, not having lost a match since February 22nd, 2014. The NWA Southern Tag Team Champions don’t look like they’re slowing down any time soon. #3 in the online poll.


My boy Donst making his way up the rankings, niiiiice, niiiiiice. 

And I see IOU has claimed there number one spot they've worked so hard for. Actually got in a vote on your online poll this last time, I think it's obvious who I voted for. 

Again, thanks for sharing!


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of March 17th, 2014*



BallsBalogna said:


> My boy Donst making his way up the rankings, niiiiice, niiiiiice.
> 
> And I see IOU has claimed there number one spot they've worked so hard for. Actually got in a vote on your online poll this last time, I think it's obvious who I voted for.
> 
> Again, thanks for sharing!


Thanks buddy! Keep those votes coming!


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

Upcoming Events:

http://wp.me/P4kQ6t-5h


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 24th, 2014*

http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-fQ









Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 24th, 2014

1.	Ricochet-4 out of 5 weeks at #1! Unprecedented success for “The Future of Flight” as he is now #1 for the 4th time in 5 weeks. His record on his current overseas tour is an ASTOUNDING 20-2. 20 wins. 2 losses. Unbelievable. Over the weekend he knocked off Kris Travis and Josh Bodom in the UK to continue his dominance. Once again, indeed, hail to the king. #8 in the online poll with 28 votes.

2.	Michael Elgin-After being unranked last week the “Unbreakable” one ran off a string of wins like only he can. Last year’s #1 in the IPR 100 went on a run where he tagged with Ethan Page to retain the AAW Tag Team Titles vs. OI4K, then defeated Cedric Alexander in singles at ROH, before polishing off the weekend with a victory over Jimmy Jacobs at Beyond Wrestling. It has been far too long since he sat at #1 and with PWG weekend on the horizon, the AIW Absolute Champion looks to grab the #1 spot once again. #9 in the online poll with 14 votes.

3.	AJ Styles-His last 2 weeks have been simply…phenomenal. With wins over AR Fox and Kevin Steen last week and now Chip Day and last week’s #1 Chris Hero this week, it’s hard to imagine him not being in the Top 5 for this week. Since returning to the indies, he has been pretty dominant, losing only a handful of matches. Can AJ culminate his recent success with a #1 ranking in the near future? #10 in the online poll with 12 votes.

4.	Melvin Maximus-The OVW TV Champion has been consistently unbeatable. 21 straight wins at this point! That’s right. 21 straight. Unbelievable win streak for Maximus as he continues his climb and quest to grab his first ever #1 ranking. It would put him up there with Rockstar Spud and Randy Royal as the only OVW TV Champions to get the elusive #1. He’s been “Marvelous” during this run.

5.	Uhaa Nation-The One Man Nation shoots up to the Top 5 again this week after destroying the competition at Dragon Gate over the weekend. He had 3 (maybe 4) wins over the weekend as he ran right through Yosuke Santa Maria, YAMATO/BxB Hulk.Kzy, and Hollywood Stalker Ichikawa (twice according to some reports). He has now won either 7 or 8 straight matches and looks to get his first #1 ranking in the near future as well.

6.	Dylan Drake-“The Golden Boy” makes his first appearance in the Indy Power Rankings Top 10! Oh sure it almost happened last week as he was “The People’s Champ” with 82 votes to win the online poll, but the official voters didn’t show him enough love to get him in. THIS week, it happened. After defeating Brian Cage at RWF, Dylan Drake proved himself to the voters and jumps in with both feet with a solid spot in the Top 10. #3 in the online poll with 64 votes.

7.	JT Dunn-“The Juice” had won 3 straight until he ran into a man he patterned his style after in Chris Hero. At Beyond Wrestling “Critical Acclaim” they engaged in a stiff war that ended with both men knocked out. Had JT won that, he’d probably be much higher in the rankings. As it stands, he sits at 3-0-1 in his last 4 matches. “That New Knockout Kid” is still looking for his first ever #1 ranking. #7 in the online poll with 35 votes.

8.	Ron Mathis-Relentless? No doubt about it. This week he won two more matches on his way to his first ranking in several weeks. He’s won 4 straight and shows no sign of stopping. This Rockstar Pro regular can go hardcore, ultraviolent, or straight up wrestling style. Now that he’s back in the Top 10, he looks to get into the Top 5 for the very first time. 

9.	RD Evans-While “The New Streak” may not be legit, he HAS won 2 straight and 7 of 8 overall. At ROH in Dayton on 3/22, he defeated Kyle O’Reilly/Silas Young/Romantic Touch in a 4 Corner Survival. He then tagged with Kevin Steen to defeat reDRagon. With wins like those, it’s hard not to include him in the Top 10 this week.

10.	Chase Owens-Fantastic weekend for the NWA Junior Heavyweight Champion where he retained his title twice in Michigan and Ohio. On 3/22 he defeated Jack Thriller and Trey Gabriel in a 3 Way and then followed that up with a win vs. N8 Mattson on 3/23. He absolutely DOMINATED the online poll for the last few hours of the day. He is the “People’s Champ” this week with 113 votes in the online poll making him the fans’ choice as #1.

1st Honorable Mention. Ryan Howe-What more can be asked of Ryan Howe at this point? While he never gets a huge following in the online poll, he does have some die-hard fans in OVW. He has won over 17 matches since his last loss on 12/11/13. 

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Victor Andrews
AR Fox
Bonesaw
Chris Kadillak
Jack Jester
Jeckles the Jester
Kimber Lee
Lince Dorado
Hanson
Devin Thomas
Shelton Benjamin
Russ Jones
Chad Stallings
Manimal
Scrapyard Dog
Shynron
Hudson Envy
Mike Graca



Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Chase Owens is the future and he is only 24-25 years old.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> Chase Owens is the future and he is only 24-25 years old.


No doubt!


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 24th, 2014*

http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-fZ 









Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of March 24th, 2014: Promotion Wars

1.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter)-The fat, flippy, bearded bullies did what they do best over the weekend. Compete and win. With 3 shows in 3 states and 5 matches overall, their drive to succeed paid off this week. They had a weekend record of 4-1 at Strong Style Wrestling (a loss to the Pain Killers), Pro Wrestling Glory (3 wins to win the Glory Tag Team Tournament), and THW. Very few teams are as motivated to succeed as them and this week was just one more example of that fact. #3 in the online poll with 57 votes.

2.	The Decade (Roderick Strong, BJ Whitmer, & Jimmy Jacobs)-The former #1’s in the Tag Team Top 5 scored yet another victory over the weekend as they defeated Adrenaline RUSH & Caprice Coleman on 3/22. They are 3-0 as a 3 man team since forming. Whitmer & Jacobs are 4-1 as a team since reforming. Overall they are 7-1 (7-0 in ROH) since becoming a stable. 

3.	Men of the Year (Michael Elgin & Ethan Page)-The AAW Tag Team Champions do nothing but win and yet again, that’s what they did as they took on OI4K on 3/22 at Epic. They are now 4-0 as a team and show no signs of stopping. The 2 time former #1’s in the Tag Team Top 5 are attempting to stake their claim as one of the best tag teams in the world.

4.	The Briscoes (Jay & Mark Briscoe)-For a team who doesn’t team on a consistent basis anymore, they’re pretty unstoppable. They once again defeated Adam Cole & Michael Bennett at ROH Flyin’ High on 3/22 to improve their record to 4-1-1 as a team in 2014. The only thing they’re lacking at this point is some gold. Could they return to the tag ranks at some point and claim yet another tag team title reign for their collection?

5.	BULLET CLUB (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows)-The IWGP Tag Team Champions defeated Captain New Japan, Hirooki Goto, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi & Tomoaki Honma at NJPW on 3/17, defeated Hirooki Goto, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Tiger Mask & Tomoaki Honma on 3/19, lost to Hirooki Goto, KUSHIDA, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe on 3/20, defeated Ryusuke Taguchi, Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma on 3/22, and lost to Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi & Ryusuke Taguchi on 3/23. They have won 6 of their last 8 matches and are 11-7 in 2014 as a team (2-1 as a 2 man team). They show no signs of stopping on their way to a potential first #1 in the Tag Team Top 5 in 2014.

1st Honorable Mention. Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)-Previous back to back #1 in the Tag Team Top 5; went 1-2 on the weekend but won the online poll to be the People’s Champions this week.

2nd Honorable Mention. Jesse Vane & Matthew Justice-NYWC Tag Team Champions defeated Rack and Sack at Aftermath 2014 on 3/22 to retain the titles. #2 in the online poll.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
The Painkillers
Fear and Loathing
The M1nute Men
Black Wall Street
The Arrogant Bastards
Los Bandidos
Sexy Talented Dudes
FroFlex
Da Soul Touchaz
Lone Rangers
Diamond City Kings
Michael BS Hayes & Mohamad Ali Vaez
The Scene
Team TREMENDOUS
Crusade for Change
Jack Manley & Remy Marcel
The Contingent
EYFBO


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Upcoming Events*

Upcoming Events
http://wp.me/P4kQ6t-5h


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 31st, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 31st, 2014










1.	Melvin Maximus-The OVW TV Champion is unstoppable! He grabs his first ever #1 ranking after rattling off 23 straight wins! He joins Rockstar Spud and Randy Royal as previous OVW TV Champions to get the elusive #1. He’s been absolutely “Marvelous” during this run and this past week he defeated Clint Poe and Elvis Pridemore to continue that run. While he may be a fairly regional name in the Kentuckiana area, the amount of wins he’s racked up had the voters taking notice this week. Congrats to him. #5 in the online poll.

2.	Chris Hero-This week “Chris is awesome” once again. After 3 big victories vs. Tommaso Ciampa at PWG on 3/28, Chris Masters at IWF on 3/29, and Tyson Dux at SMASH Wrestling on 3/30 to go 3-0 on the weekend, he makes his way to the #2 spot this week. It’s his 2nd highest ranking to date as he was #1 just 2 weeks ago before falling out of the Top 10 completely. The EVOLVE Champion has really improved his win-loss record as of late (winning 8 of his last 10 matches) and if this continues, you’ll be seeing his name a lot more in the Top 10. #2 in the online poll.

3.	Tommy End-“The Anti-hero” had a MAGICAL weekend with what he accomplished. He was a fantasy wrestling player’s dream come true as he defeated Mark Andrews at SWE on 3/29 and followed that up, by defeating The Starbux for the SWE Tag Team Titles, then defeated IPW: UK Champ Paul Robinson at PROGRESS on 3/30, and finally capped off the weekend with more gold by winning the ICW Tag Team Titles in a Ladder Match vs. The Buck Boys. He was a perfect 4-0 on the weekend. He has won 12 straight matches and his record is now 12-2 in 2014. There’s very little more you could ask from a competitor than what he did this week and he DESERVES his high ranking. 

4.	Matt Cage-After several week away from the Top 10 (and Top 5 for that matter), “Money” gets in again this week after going 3-0 as the SCW Heavyweight/AAW Heritage Champion defeated Marek Brave on 3/29 to retain the Heritage Title for a 4th time as champion. He then went to the Beyond Sleeper Cell taping and defeated Willie Richardson and Serge White. The former #1 has been OWNING the Midwest in 2014.

5.	Dylan Drake-After being ranked #6 last week, “The Golden Boy” is back again! He is now 3-0 the last 3 weeks after making Buddy Royal tap out at PREMIER Wrestling on 3/30. With as much competition as there was this week, making the Top 10 with just one match and one victory is a hell of an accomplishment for this up and coming West Coast star. People’s Champ for the 2nd time in 3 weeks as he was #1 in the online poll.

6.	Ryan Howe-FINALLY he gets some of the respect he rightfully deserves. While he didn’t garner strong support in the online poll, the official voters saw what he’s been accomplishing lately and showed their appreciation with a lot of votes his way. He defeated Raul LaMotta on 3/26 and Paredyse (by DQ) on 3/29. Aside from the Nightmare Rumble, he has not lost since 12/11/13. He has won over 19 matches since then. No one has been more deserving of a Top 10 ranking recently than him and he finally breaks through.

7.	Arik Royal-“Big” Arik Royal jumps back into the Indy Power Rankings as he defeated Marcellus King to once again retain the CWF Mid-Atlantic Heavyweight title for get this…a 23rd time! Yes, he has 23 successful title defenses and shows no signs of stopping. He has held the title since 12/29/12, dominating all the competition.

8.	Shane Hollister-The AAW Heavyweight Champion returns to the Indy Power Rankings on the strength of a HUGE victory over last week’s #2 (and 2013 IPR 100 #1) Michael Elgin on 3/29. As champion, whether you love him or hate him, you have to respect his ability to meet some of the biggest challenges and come out victorious. This week was no different.

9.	Nikki Storm-Voters gave this import a lot of respect this week as she was 2-0 on the weekend with wins vs. Angel Dust and Hania The Howling Huntress at AIW on 3/29. She has won 8 straight matches overall with a record of 8-1 in 2014.

10.	Athena-What a week for Athena! She defeated Mia Yim on 3/29 and then followed that up by defeating Allysin Kay for the AIW Women’s Title that very same day. She is now 3-1-1 in 2014 and holds one of the most prestigious women’s titles in North America. #8 in the online poll.

Honorable Mention. Marcus Anthony-OVW Heavyweight Champion went 2-0 this week to continue his impressive string of victories. 

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Andrew Everett
Ron Mathis
Brian Cage
Jack Thriller-#3 in the online poll
Roderick Strong
Thunderkitty-#4 in the online poll
Ricochet-#7 in the online poll
Veda Scott
Uhaa Nation
Jack Jester
Michael Elgin
Benjamin Kimera
Grado-#6 in the online poll
Jimmy Havoc
Prince Devitt-#10 in the online poll
Jaxon James
Jeremy Leary
Scotty McNair
Scotty O’Shea
Elvis Aliaga
Bubblegum
Chris Kadillak
Jordan Blake O’Neal-#9 in the online poll


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: http://www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 31st, 2014*



IndyPowerRankings said:


> Grado-#6 in the online poll


Grado's documentary exposure and all around awesomeness has really given him & ICW well deserved worldwide attention. Would love to see Mr. It's Yersel himself pop up in the states!

On another note it's kind of weird to see females on the list. I know there isn't a deep pool of them to rank like the men but it still seems like they would belong on their own list if they were going to be ranked as well. Thunderkitty has defintely been making her rounds though.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Indy Power Rankings for the Week of March 31st, 2014*



BallsBalogna said:


> On another note it's kind of weird to see females on the list. I know there isn't a deep pool of them to rank like the men but it still seems like they would belong on their own list if they were going to be ranked as well. Thunderkitty has defintely been making her rounds though.


It's kind of a catch 22. On the one hand, it's tough to rank women vs. men in a Top 10 system like this on a weekly basis, BUT on the other hand, a lot of times it's tough to rank women on a weekly basis on their own scale. The women just don't get as many opportunities to work as the men and on top of that, a lot of times they're wresting men! Especially in a place like Beyond Wrestling. In 2015 we may start a Women's Top 3 on a weekly basis and see how that goes, but for now, this seems to be the only sure fire way to get them included without totally having a watered down list every week for them.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of March 31st, 2014*

*First and foremost, THANK you to everyone who voted!*


Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of March 31st, 2014










1.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter)-It’s a record! The 3rd straight #1 ranking for The Hooligans and these bearded bullies (@BeardedBullys on Twitter) have really hit their groove in 2014. Just a few weeks ago, on Weekly Wrestling Podcast IPR Live! we lamented the fact that they had struggled a bit in 2014, but things can change quickly. The PGP, Zero-1 USA and SNPW Tag Team Champions went 3-0 over the weekend with wins vs. Jake Dirden/Alex Rudolph at IWAU, The Conrads at Beyond Wrestling, and Markus Crane & Isaias Velazquez at Beyond Wrestling. They have won 7 straight matches. #3 in the online poll with 45 votes.

2.	Sumerian Death Squad (Tommy End & Michael Dante)-TWO Tag Team Title wins in one weekend! People talking about all the things The Young Bucks have accomplished (rightfully) but how many times have they won 2 sets of tag team titles in the same weekend?! From what we can tell…never. They are the NEW SWE Tag Team Champions after beating The Starbux on 3/29 for the titles. They are also the NEW ICW Tag Team Champions after beating The Bucky Boys in a ladder match on 3/30 for the titles. They are 4-1 as a team in 2014 and winners of 3 straight matches as a team. #5 in the online poll with 22 votes.

3.	Joey Janela & Rhett Titus-The NEW JCW Pro Tag Team Champions made an impact in a big way over the weekend. They defeated Glitz and Glamor, The Spirit Squad, and Chris Dickinson/Aaron Epic on 3/28 to go 3-0 on the weekend and make their first splash in the Tag Team Top 5. No team had more victories over the weekend than them. 

4.	Jollyville Fuck-Its (Russ Myers & T-Bone)-AIW Tag Team Champions defeated The Social Network (Annie Social & Heidi Lovelace) on 3/29 to retain the titles. They have won 8 straight matches as a team and have held the titles since 11/29/13. No one can argue with their dominance at AIW.

5.	Bravado Brothers (Lancelot & Harlem Bravado)- DGUSA Open the United Gate Champions became the NEW WrestleForce Tag Team Champions when they defeated The Love Hate Machine on 3/30. They are 3-3 as a team in 2014 but now hold two sets of titles. 

1st. Honorable Mention. Reno SCUM (Adam Thornstowe & Luster the Legend)-Beat the Young Bucks at IWF on 3/29. #2 in the online poll with 61 votes.

2nd Honorable Mention. Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)- NWA Southern Tag Team Champions defeated Mayhem on 3/28 at NWA SAW. People’s Champs for the 5th time this week (#1 in the online poll) with 75 votes.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Black Hand Warriors
London Riots
Team Lucha (Los Ben Dejos)
Rage and The Machine
Air America
Washington Bullets
Unbreakable F’N Machines
Goat Brigade
FSU
Iron Godz
Team Single

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


Direct link to this post http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-hL


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of April 7th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of April 7th, 2014
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-jn

Image

1. Ricochet-The Dragon Gate Open the Dream Gate Champion wasn’t content with just being the champion of the promotion in Japan…he wanted more. With that being said, he came, he saw, and he conquered the over 800 day champion in Johnny Gargano to become the NEW DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Champion on 4/4. He then defeated Chris Hero, Masato Tanaka, and Roderick Strong on 4/5, before losing the 6 Man Tag Team Tournament Final in a 3 Way Elimination Match to The Premier Athlete Brand. He is 22-5 in his last 27 matches. Hail to the king once again as he has now tied the record for most #1’s (5) in a year and it’s only April! #2 in the online poll.

2. Melvin Maximus-The OVW TV Champion has proven once again that he is as unbeatable right now as anyone has been on the indies in 2014. After a 4-0 week this week at OVW, he has now won 27 straight matches. Let that soak in a bit. 27 up and 27 down for the champ. “Official” voters argued that strength of schedule hasn’t been up to par for him, but he beats whoever is in front of him. #4 in the online poll.

3. Matt Cross-“M-Dogg” would have been #1 on most other weeks with his win in the historic ECWA Super 8 Tournament, but this was not a normal week. This was the week of Wrestlecon. Despite many HUGE talents being down in New Orleans, Matt Cross made an impact by knocking off Gran Akuma, Ricky Martinez, and John Skyler on 4/5 to win the 18th Annual tournament. Congrats to a guy who has been plying his trade for quite some time now. #6 in the online poll.

4. Shane Hollister-After being ranked #8 last week, the AAW Heavyweight Champion defeated last week’s #4 Matt Cage on 4/5 to win the SCW Heavyweight title to become a double champion. As good as last year was for “The Shug”, this year has been absolutely epic! He’s already scored two #1 rankings and with his current climb up the IPR ladder, he’s looking for his 3rd. With AAW running this weekend, can he cash in a personal best, third #1? #3 in the online poll.

5. Adam Cole-The ROH/PWG World Champion makes a rare 2014 appearance after 2 big victories over the weekend. First he defeated Jay Briscoe in a violent Ladder War to take possession of both “World” titles at ROH and then he teamed with Michael Bennett and Matt Hardy to beat Kevin Steen and The Briscoes in a 6 Man War. Cole has not been quite as dominant in 2014 as he was in late 2013, but he’s starting to get momentum and if he can keep it up, LOOK THE HELL OUT. #5 in the online poll.

6. Uhaa Nation-While the fans didn’t show up for him in the online poll, you can’t deny his recent success. Over the weekend he teamed with Masato Yoshino to defeat T-Hawk & Yosuke Santa-Maria on 4/5 and MAD BLANKEY in an 8 Man Tag on 4/6. He has won 11 of his last 12 matches with a 22-11 record in 2014. It’s been another good year so far for “The One Man Nation”. 

7. Ivelisse-The SHINE Champion had arguably the best single weekend of anyone in the Top 10 this week (sans possibly Ricochet with his title win). She defeated Jazz on 4/4 at A Wrestling Odyssey to retain the title, Kimber Lee at SHIMMER on 4/5, and Mercedes Martinez at DGUSA on 4/5. She has won 8 straight matches and shows absolutely no sign of stopping. She DOMINATED the online poll with a 28 vote margin of victory. She is your “People’s Champ” this week.

8. Nikki Storm-All she does is win. She moves up one spot from last week as she is now 3-0 the last 2 weeks after ending Thunderkitty’s win streak at SHIMMER Volume 62. She has won 9 straight matches overall and is 9-1 in 2014. Much like Uhaa, her fans didn’t show up to the online poll, but she did enjoy success among the “official” voters. 

9. Athena-Much like Nikki Storm, Athena moves up one spot from last week after a solid weekend with yet another victory. The AIW Women’s Champion defeated Candice LeRae on 4/5 at SHIMMER to extend her impressive win streak. She is 4-1-1 in 2014. #9 in the online poll.

10. Jay Lethal-He didn’t get a lot of love in the online poll this week, but clearly he didn’t need too much of it. Over the weekend he defeated Tommaso Ciampa on 4/4 in a Best 2 out of 3 Falls Match to win the ROH World TV Title for a 2nd time and retained the title by DQ vs. Alex Koslov on 4/5. It was really a shocking win for Lethal and while his 2014 win-loss record hasn’t been as good as he’d probably hope for, he’s got some gold (and a ranking) now.

Honorable Mention. RD Evans-Went 2-0 this week (100 straight imaginary victories). Has won 9 out of 10 matches, overall.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Luke Hawx
Benjamin Kimera
Joey Hayes
El Ligero
Grado
Tony Sly
Elvis Aliaga
Chris Cooper
Devin Thomas
Cali Capone
Alex Mason
Johnny Primer
Johnny Miyagi
Chris Hero
Michael Elgin
Drew Gulak


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of April 7th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of April 7th, 2014
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-ju










1.	BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)-A first! This is not only their first time ranked #1 in the Tag Team Top 5, but also the first time that ANYONE has been ranked #1 in the Tag Team Top 5 after being ranked #1 in the Indy Power Rankings in 2013 (pre-Tag Team Top 5). That’s what type of year Gallows and “The Machine Gun” are having as they once again retained their IWGP Tag Team Titles on 4/6 vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata. With 8 of their last 10 matches being wins, they’ll be a force to be reckoned with potentially for the rest of 2014.

2.	Bravado Brothers (Lancelot & Harlem Bravado)- The DGUSA Open the United Gate Champions/WrestleForce Tag Team Champions had a hell of a weekend as they went 3-0 in straight up tags, but their one blemish in a 6 man tag may have cost them #1 this week. Nevertheless, The Bravado Bandwagon rolls on as they’ve won 5 straight 2 on 2 tag team matches. They are another team that are just starting to get their legs under them in 2014.

3.	The Decade (BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs, Adam Page)-Different pairing. Same result. On 4/4 at ROH they teamed to defeat Adrenaline RUSH & Andrew Everett. They are 8-1 as a stable since forming with the only loss being a 2 on 2 tag by Whitmer & Jacobs at IWA Mid-South. They are 8-0 as any type of unit at ROH. This was Adam Page’s first teaming with the group but once again they remain unblemished in perhaps the biggest independent wrestling promotion in the U.S. in ROH.

4.	Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)-Another week goes by and once again, arguably the best tag team on the indies are not #1. Despite that, they are STILL the PWG, ROH, IWGP Junior Heavyweight, and HOG Tag Team Champions. On 4/6 they defeated El Desperado and Kota Ibushi to retain the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Titles to improve their recent record. They’ve won 3 out of their last 5 matches. #5 in the online poll.

5.	Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)- The NWA Southern Tag Team Champions make yet another appearance in the Tag Team Top 5 as a boy and his dog were once again successful over the weekend, defeating Shooting Impact on 4/4 at NWA SAW. This was one of the few times in recent memory that they didn’t rank #1 or #2 in the online poll, but did end up at #3 with an impressive 86 votes. 

Honorable Mention. Dylan Bostic & “Mexicutioner” Roberto De Luna-OVW Southern Tag Team Champions defeated Aaron Sky & Robbie Walker and Mohamad Ali Vaez & Adam Revolver. #1 in the online poll with a NEW RECORD 255 VOTES. They are your People’s Champs this week.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Premier Athlete Brand
Global Green Gangsters
Hubba Bubba Lucha
Osirian Portal-#4 in the online poll
Devastation Corporation-#2 in the online poll
Tabarnak De Team
Bumrush Brothers
The Capones
Fallen Empire
Team CK
reDRagon

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I need to start watching OVW again. Them joining forces with TNA turned me off but since that relationship has ended now,I can go back.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> I need to start watching OVW again. Them joining forces with TNA turned me off but since that relationship has ended now,I can go back.


They definitely have an advantage with OVW running every week. Their guys get a lot of opportunities to win (or lose) and help out their ranking. Sometimes strength of competition hurts though.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of April 14th, 2014*

http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-lD









Indy Power Rankings for the Week of April 14th, 2014

1.	Ricochet-The Dragon Gate Open the Dream Gate Champion and DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Champion went back to Japan this week and well, he was flawless. Is it the Ricochet Power Rankings or the Indy Power Rankings? He has now broken the record for most times at #1 in a single calendar year. He passes Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, and Kevin Steen for the distinction. After 2 weekend wins, he is 24-5 in his last 29 matches. #9 in the online poll.

2.	Melvin Maximus-At this point you can start calling the OVW TV Champion the Rodney Dangerfield of the Indy Power Rankings, because he gets no respect. Yes, he’s a former #1 and a perennial contender each week, but despite 30 straight wins, he has been #2 the last 2 weeks. He won 7 matches over the last 2 weeks, but again, didn’t get the #1 ranking. One thing that several voters have complained about is his strength of competition. Perhaps OVW will start lining up some of their top guys to run into “The Marvelous One” and we’ll see what happens. Regardless, congrats on 30 straight wins and another top 5 ranking. #6 in the online poll.

3.	Drake Younger-“The Ultraviolent Golden Boy” came just short of getting his first #1 on his farewell to the indies tour. What he did accomplish, however, is he is the first person to ever win CZW’s Tournament of Death AND Best of the Best, which he accomplished on 4/12 defeating Papadon & Timothy Thatcher in a Way, AR Fox, and then Biff Busick in the finals. Unfortunately, his loss to BJ Whitmer at IWA Mid-South on 4/13 may have cost him #1, but as always, he was a class act in defeat. Indeed, thank you, Drake. #7 in the online poll.

4.	Matt Cage-Despite what you might think about how amazing Drake Younger’s week appeared to be, perhaps the biggest single week came from “Money” Matt Cage. First he retained his AAW Heritage title vs. 5 other wrestlers on 4/11, then he defeated Prince Mustafa Ali on 4/12 at DREAMWAVE, before finally capping off the weekend with a HUGE win vs. Kyle O’Reilly at IWA Mid-South on 4/13. After falling out of the Top 10 last week, he has returned with a vengeance.

5.	Shane Hollister-The AAW/SCW Heavyweight Champion would have likely been ranked higher on a different week, but this week was uncommon. He went 2-0 with wins vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Marshe Rockett, but unfortunately, he fell a spot due to some big success from other contenders this week. There’s no doubt “The Shug” will use this as fuel in the upcoming weeks in the quest for his 3rd #1 ranking.

6.	Uhaa Nation-“The One Man Nation” remains at the same spot from last week despite a very good 3-1 weekend. He started slow as he was defeated by YAMATO at Dragon Gate on 4/8, but bounced back with a tag team win teaming with Masato Yoshino to beat Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk on 4/10. He then rattled off 2 more wins vs. Naruki Doi, BxB Hulk, and Kzy on 4/12 and Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin, Jimmy Kanda, and Jimmy Kagetora on 4/13. He has won 14 of his last 16 matches with a solid 25-12 record in 2014. He’s still in search of that elusive #1 ranking.

7.	Zack Sabre, Jr.-Successful weekend for Sabre as he teamed with Yoshinari Ogawa and defeated Atsushi Kotoge & Taiji Ishimori on 4/12 to win the GHC Heavyweight Tag Team Titles and Masao Inoue & Tatsumi Fujinami on 4/13 to retain the titles at NOAH. He has won 3 straight matches and 4 of 5, overall. Impressive weekend for the superstar from the UK.

8.	Heidi Lovelace-Despite getting absolutely no love in the online poll, Heidi did enough to impress the official voters this week with a 5-1 record. 6 matches in the span of 4 days is impressive enough, but to win 5 of the 6 made a big impression. With wins Ian Rotten & Sabrina Sixx at EPW on 4/10, vs. Jessicka Havok & Nevaeh at AAW on 4/11, vs. Angie Skye at SHIMMER on 4/12, vs. Jessicka Havok on 4/13 at SHIMMER, and vs. The Canadian Ninjas & Jessicka Havok on 4/13 at SHIMMER, she made voters to take notice. Her only loss was to Angie Skye on 4/12 at SHIMMER.

9.	Kellie Skater-1/2 of Global Green Gangsters makes his first singles appearance in the Top 10 as she went 4-0 over the weekend. Had she not lost to Kimber Lee last week, her ranking could have been even higher. While she is mostly a tag team specialist right now, 1/2 of the SHIMMER Tag Team Champions tore it up this week with 3 tag team wins and a singles win vs. Nikki Storm, who was on a long winning streak until that time. Look out for her in the Tag Team Top 5 as well this week.

10.	Benjamin Kimera-The former 2 time #1 in the Indy Power Rankings has won 8 straight, defeating G-Force & Revolution in 6 Man Tag Team action on 4/9 at Rockstar Pro Wrestling and vs. Matt Brannigan on 4/11. While he may not be the “biggest” name on the indies, he makes up for it with a fantastic win-loss record.

Honorable Mention. Robby Starr-NEW OCW Champion after defeating Jeff Cannon for the title on 4/12. People’s Champion a RECORD 215 votes.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
LuFisto
Dylan Drake-#10 in the online poll
James Anthony-#3 in the online poll
Jordynne Grace-#2 in the online poll (2nd all time with 148 votes)
Lince Dorado
Christian Rose
Kahagas
Flex Armstrong
Mia Yim
Athena
Remi Wilkins
Peter Schwanz-#5 in the online poll
Joseph Primer
Jivin’ Jimmy
Da Minnesotan
Ace Perry
Dalton Castle
Derek Neal-#8 in the online poll
Saraya Knight
Danny Cannon
Andy Brown
Jock Samson-#4 in the online poll


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of April 14th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of April 14th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-lK










1.	Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)- The NWA Southern Tag Team Champions get their record tying 3rd #1 in the Tag Team Top 5 as a boy and his dog were absolutely unstoppable over the weekend. They defeated Xion & Stanley TWICE at NWA SAW on 4/11. They then went to IWA Mid-South on 4/13 where they won a Gauntlet Match vs. The Hooligans, Alex Castle & Frank Wyatt, and The Submission Squad, eliminating every single team from the match. There really was no debate among the official voters this week. It was a clean sweep among them. #2 in the online poll with 143 votes.

2.	Men of the Year (Michael Elgin & Ethan Page)-The AAW Tag Team Champions and former 2 time #1’s in the Tag Team Top 5 defeated Rich Swann & Lince Dorado on 4/11 to retain the titles. They are now 5-0 as a team in AAW. Who would have thought they would be in the Top 5 so many times when 2014 began? It’s been a pleasant surprise to see them do their thing this year.

3.	Global Green Gangsters (Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa)-Talk about a team that didn’t get as much respect as they probably deserve! The SHIMMER Tag Team Champions defeated Leon & Ray on 4/12 to retain the titles, then defeated Rhia O’Reilly & Saraya Knight on 4/13 and Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez as well to go 3-0 on the weekend. They have won 12 straight matches as a team. You would think that would be enough to get them a #1 or even a #2, but strong competition held them back. #4 in the online poll.

4.	BULLET CLUB (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows)-The IWGP Tag Team Champions fell slightly this week as over the weekend they teamed with Bad Luck Fale and Tama Tonga and were defeated by Captain Taiwan (Captain New Japan), Hirooki Goto, Manabu Nakanishi, & Yuji Nagata on 4/12 but bounced back and retained the IWGP Tag Team Titles vs Captain Taiwan & Hirooki Goto on 4/13.They have won 9 of their last 12 matches and are 14-8 in 2014 as a team (4-1 as a 2 man team). #5 in the online poll.

5.	The Viking War Party (Alexandre Rudolph & Jake Parnell)-The NEW SNPW Tag Team Champions make their first appearance in the Tag Team Top 5 after defeating former #1 The Hooligans on 4/12 to win the titles and followed that up with a win in a 3 Way at IWA Mid-South on 4/13 vs. Joseph Schwartz & Chase Matthews/Josh Crowe & Marcus Edwards to go 2-0 on the weekend. Look out for them to pop up more as 2014 rolls along. #3 in the online poll.

Honorable Mention. Generation Genesis (Jeff Boom & Mitch Mitchell)-The People’s Champs this week with 173 votes in the online poll after becoming the NEW NWA FUW Tag Team Champions by defeating Deimos & Kennedy Kendrick on 4/11.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Dylan Bostic & Mexicutioner
Hype Gotti & Abu Colossus
Team Friendship
The Scene
RockNES Monsters
Dan Barry & Monsta Mack
The Doom Patrol
Juicy Product
McCarthy & Douglas
The End
The Painkillers
Reno SCUM
Juice Jennings & Joey Vengeance
The Heatseekers
Joey Janela & Rhett Titus
Washington Bullets

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of April 21st, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of April 21st, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-nI 










1.	Melvin Maximus-Finally “the Rodney Dangerfield of the Indy Power Rankings” gets his respect again! Oddly enough he gets voted in at #1 on a slower week where he only wrestled (and won) one match. While there were certainly a lot of other worthy contenders, every single “official voter” had the OVW TV Champion at or near #1 on their ballot. It truly has been a “Marvelous” run for the champ after 31 straight wins.

2.	Ricochet-Hard to believe he’s not #1 this week after the run he’s had, but clearly it’s not over yet. He’s still the DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate AND Dragon Gate Open the Dream Gate Champion. A 2-1 record over the weekend did very little to hurt his status in the Top 10. He is 19-1 in Japan in 2014 and 26-6 in his last 32 matches, overall. “The King” isn’t dead…just sitting a little lower for the time being. #8 in the online poll.

3.	Adam Cole-Amazingly, the ROH and PWG World Champion still has not reached the #1 spot in 2014. It’s not that he isn’t still a HUGE name…it’s possibly that his win-loss record hasn’t been as impressive as last year, BUT with that being said, he’s now on a 5 match winning streak. Cole defeated Delirious at ROH Future of Honor 1 on 4/18 and Jimmy Jacobs and Mark Briscoe in a Non-Title 3 Way Elimination Match at ROH Second to None on 4/19. He is 9-3 in singles competition in 2014 and 11-7 overall. It seems that it would just take a string of weeks where he’s actively competing for him to inevitably reached #1 again.

4.	Jason Kincaid-The NWA Smoky Mountain Heavyweight Champion did what he had to do to get back in the Top 10 and he did it in an impressive fashion. He won the NWA Smoky Mountain Cup on 4/19 defeating Fred Yehi in the opening round, then moving on to defeat Sugar Dunkerton, Joe Black, Chris Richards, Zac Vincent, and NWA World Junior Heavyweight Champion Chase Owens in a 6 Way Elimination Final. Those are some impressive names to get through and as we state many times in this write-up, on another week he may have reached #1 had it not been for heavy competition all over the indies. Perhaps winning the NWA World Heavyweight Title with his future title shot could get him that elusive #1? He was #1 in the fan poll this week with 139 votes and he is People’s Champ.

5.	Shane Hollister-At the start of the year, “The Shug” was getting a ton of respect from the voters. Fast-forward to now and he’s holding the AAW Heavyweight AND SCW Heavyweight Titles and yet he has not been able to climb the ladder each week. Why? Hard to say, but when AAW comes up again, that will be the ultimate test to see if he can jump up the Top 10 rankings once again. He defeated JJ Garrett at Mississippi Valley Wrestling on 4/19 to extend his run in the Indy Power Rankings.

6.	Aaron Williams-The Rockstar Pro Champion has been noticeably absent from the Top 10 the last several weeks after a slight slump, but he’s righted the ship and he’s firing on all cylinders now. He defeated last week’s #10 Benjamin Kimera and Gerome Phillips in a 3 Way Tag Team Match also involving Kyle Craven & Kyron. He also defeated last week’s #8 Heidi Lovelace at TCW on 4/18. He has won 4 straight matches and with both the blessing (and the curse) of almost guaranteed weekly shows, he has many chances to climb to his first #1 ranking.

7.	Michael Elgin-It seems like it’s been forever since we saw the 2013 IPR 100 #1 hit the Top 10. It really hasn’t been as long as it seems, but this week, he broke through again. “Unbreakable” once again proved to be just that as he defeated AJ Styles at ROH on 4/19 and then went to Beyond Wrestling where he defeated Zakk Sawyers, Christian Rose, and Matt Cage in a 4 Way on 4/20. Pretty impressive weekend for a guy who has been splitting his time between dominating in tags at AAW and being pretty successful in singles everywhere else.

8.	Uhaa Nation-“The One Man Nation” went 2-1 over the weekend at Dragon Gate and despite the loss, he was still shown a lot of respect by the “official” voters this week. It’s hard to argue with the numbers he has put up as he is the winner of 16 of his last 19 matches with a 27-13 record in 2014. The big man is still looking for his first #1 ranking, but at this point, with the type of record he has, it seems unlikely that he would not get that #1 spot at some point this year.

9.	Vinny Marseglia-What a weekend for the TRP Heavyweight Champion as he successfully defended his title vs. Ryan Waters, but perhaps even more importantly, made a great impression at ROH with two big wins, teaming with Jimmy Nutts & Nick Blackwell to defeat Ken Phoenix, Sam Shields, & Tim Donst on 4/18, and then teaming with Jay Diesel & Moose to defeat Team Benchmark & Zizou Middoux on 4/19. Look for more big things from him for the rest of 2014.

10.	Ivelisse-The SHINE Champion’s week off last week may have cost her a higher spot in the rankings, but the official voters definitely remembered what she did 2 weeks ago. She has won 9 straight matches after her win vs. Saraya Knight at SHINE 18 on 4/19. It’s been an impressive run for the champ. #10 in the online poll.

Honorable Mention. Barrett Brown-The ACW Hardcore Champion came just 16 votes shy (and it was much closer than that if you watched the poll for the last 30 minutes it was open) of becoming this week’s People’s Champion. 123 votes in the online poll.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
James Anthony-#3 in the online poll
Matt Hardy
Nick Ando
Mace Malone-#4 in the online poll
John McChesney-#5 in the online poll
Kevin Steen
Jay Lethal
Arik Royal
Kellie Skater
Matt Cross
Blake Steel
Jordynne Grace
John Rare-#7 in the online poll
Barbi Hayden-#6 in the online poll
Kiki Rose-#9 in the online poll
Jake Parnell
Trevor Lee
Ruff Crossing
Shane Strickland
Jake Dirden


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of April 21st, 2014*

http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-nP

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of April 21st, 2014










1.	Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)-The NWA Southern Tag Team Champions get the record! Team IOU have now broken the record with 4 #1 rankings in the Tag Team Top 5. They do it on the strength of victories vs. Shooting Impact at NWA SAW on 4/18 and Frank Wyatt & Alexandre Rudolph on 4/19 at Beyond Wrestling. #2 in the online poll with 128 votes.

2.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter)-The PGP and Zero-1 USA Tag Team Champions return to the Top 5 after going 2-0 over the weekend with wins vs. Alexandre Rudolph and Frank Wyatt at PGP on 4/19 and vs. Matt Cage and Mallaki Matthews at Beyond Wrestling on 4/20. They have won 9 of their last 11 matches. It was just announced that in July they will finally take on the Young Bucks. They’re getting some great momentum heading into that match at St. Louis Anarchy. #4 in the online poll with 25 votes.

3.	The Viking War Party (Alexandre Rudolph & Jake Parnell)-While they do operate under The Freebird Rule (Frank Wyatt being the 3rd member of the Viking War Party), it’s this unit that has been turning heads recently. The SNPW Tag Team Champions teamed with their 3rd member in Frank Wyatt at Beyond Wrestling’s Sleeper Cell to defeat Jordynne Grace, JJ Garrett, and Mikey. They have now won 3 straight matches as a team.

4.	Los Ben Dejos (Jay Rios & Jay Cruz)-The PWX Tag Team Champions returned to a very safe territory where they have dominated in recent months. Over the weekend they defeated Country Jacked (Corey Hollis & Adam Page) on 4/18 and The Worst Case Scenario and The Sin City Saints in a 3 Way on 4/19 to retain the titles. They have won 4 straight matches at PWX. If they can transfer some of that success to some of their upcoming shows in the Illinois area, they’ll be a force to reckon with.

5.	The Unholy Alliance (Mikey Whipwreck & Tajiri)-The Tag Team Top 5 took a trip down memory lane and got nostalgic this week as the two ECW greats defeated OI4K (Dave & Jake Crist) at 2CW on 4/18 and followed that up with a win vs. AR Fox and Rich Swann at 2CW on 4/19 to go 2-0 as a team on the weekend. We can only hope that we’ll get to see more of them together in 2014. If not, it was fun while it lasted. #5 in the online poll with 15 votes.

Honorable Mention. The Normals (Buzz Bloodsaw & Chance Demas)-The People’s Champs this week with 175 votes in the online poll after defeating Da House Party on 4/19 to retain the PWA Tag Team Titles.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
The Killbillies-#3 in the online poll
Air America
Arrogant Bastards
London Riots
Lucha Sisters
Team Friendship
BumRush Brothers
The Skywalkers
Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows
Forever Hooligans
Dangerous Bastards
Team CK
Punisher Van Slyke & Kevin Graham
The Briscoes
The Fraternity

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of April 28th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of April 28th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-pp










1.	Melvin Maximus-He did it again! The “Marvelous” OVW TV Champion gets his 3rd #1 in the Indy Power Rankings this week after 3 wins this week, extending his win streak to 34 straight. He defeated Bodyguy & Eddie Diamond in a 3 Way to retain the title on 4/23, teamed with Royal Red and Elvis Pridemore to defeat Leon Shelly, Deonta Davis, & Raul Lamotta on 4/25, and beat Jay Best on 4/26. This #1 ranking puts him ahead of Rockstar Spud & Randy Royal for most #1 rankings by an OVW TV Champion.

2.	Michael Elgin-The #1 in the 2014 IPR 100 shoots up the Top 10 this week with a little luck from people ahead of him losing and a couple of impressive wins. On 4/25 he defended his AIW Absolute Title successfully vs. Colin Delaney. On 4/27 he defeated Amazing Red at Squared Circle Live. “The Unbreakable” one has now won 4 straight and now that he’s got some momentum going, look the hell out!

3.	Uhaa Nation-“The One Man Nation” continued his dominance of Dragon Gate in 2014 over the weekend. Granted, he has yet to be able to reach the #1 spot, but outside of Ricochet, very few have been more successful there. This week he defeated YAMATO, BxB Hulk, & Kzy in a 6 Man Tag on 4/26 and then Kotoka on 4/27. He has won 18 of his last 21 matches and has a 29-13 record in 2014. Now that he’s this high in the rankings, his best opportunities to get a #1 ranking are coming up.

4.	Martin Kirby-He’s been seen before on the Tag Team Top 5 ballot, but this week he teamed with Kris Travis to defeat Mark Haskins & Petey Williams at SWE Risky Business 3 on 4/26, and then beat Dean Allmark to advance to the Speed King 2014 Tournament finals where he defeated AR Fox, Kay Lee Ray, Pete Dunne, Robbie X, and Will Ospreay to win the tournament. One magical night gets him a very high ranking and the opportunity to build on that success.

5.	Ricochet-Relatively speaking and comparing what he’s done in previous weeks/months, this is a pretty low ranking for the DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate/Dragon Gate Open the Dream Gate Champion. That being said, it’s still a ranking and something he can build upon. Over the weekend he tagged with Masato Yoshino to defeat Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin and Jimmy Kanda on 4/26 but lost a 6 Man tag to T-Hawk, Eita, and Flamita on 4/27. He is 20-2 in Japan in 2014 and is 27-7 in his last 34 matches, overall.

6.	Shane Strickland-The CZW Wired TV Champion has been getting snubbed off and on for months and FINALLY, he breaks through with a very good weekend. He went 2-0 defeating and ending the win streak of Matt Cross and then retaining the title vs. Joe Gacy on 4/27. With the wins he’s picking up as champion, expect to see him in the Top 10 more frequently in 2014.

7.	Dysfunction-It was an impressive weekend for the former Weedman of JCW as he not only won the UPW Title on 4/26, he won the Lord of Hardcore Tournament. This is his first appearance in the Top 10 and if he can have another weekend like that, it definitely won’t be his last. #7 in the online poll 

8.	Jay Lethal-The ROH TV Champion makes another appearance in the Top 10 after a victory vs. Mike Reed on 4/26 at Inspire Pro Wrestling. That match alone was good, but it’s the fact that it’s his 5th straight win that got the attention of the official voters this week. Lethal is on a roll and the rankings are starting to bear that out!

9.	Trevor Lee-The CWF Mid-Atlantic Ultra J Champion defeated Adam Page at OMEGA Wrestling on 4/26 to run his win streak to 3 straight. He is another very talented wrestler that has been snubbed more often than not, but those days appear to be at an end. If he can keep this win streak going, he’s going to be someone to look out for in the upcoming weeks and months.

10.	Jock Samson-The fans came out in full force for the WAR Champion as they “Jocked the vote” and earned him 157 votes and the “People’s Champ” award for the week after narrowly losing a match to the Honky Tonk Man, but bouncing back with another title defense. He may prefer to be the “People’s Drunk” but either way, it was the people that snuck him into the #10 spot this week. 

Honorable Mention. Athena-The AIW Women’s Champion just misses out on the Top 10 after defeating Nikki Storm on 4/25 to retain the title. She has a very good record of 8-3-1 in 2014

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Flex Armstrong
Mikey McFinnigan-#3 in the online poll
Dave Mastiff
Hanson
Ruff Crossing-#6 in the online poll
Mickie Knuckles
Jordynne Grace
B-Boy
Mario Bokara-#8 in the online poll
Mike Posey
Mace Malone-#9 in the online poll
Spider Boodrow
Chance Prophet
Tim Donst
Adam Thornstowe-#5 in the online poll
Hakim Zane-#2 in the online poll
Nadia Sapphire-#10 in the online poll
Chrissy Rivera
Matt Macintosh
Jeckles the Jester
Drew Gulak
JJ Steel
Drake Younger
Hudson Envy
Chuck Lennox
Kimber Lee
Tapu
Tommaso Ciampa
Jocephus
Russ Jones-#4 in the online poll
Danger Dean


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of May 5th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of May 5th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-qD










1.	Uhaa Nation-“The One Man Nation” finally got the #1 spot! He’s been ranked countless times but he finally cashes in a #1 ranking this week after over a year. Last week he teamed with Akira Tozawa to defeat Masaaki Mochizuki and Dragon Kid on 4/28 and then lost to YAMATO & Cyber Kong on 4/29. He then teamed with Shingo Takagi & Akira Tozawa to defeat T-Hawk, Eita, and Flamita on 5/3 and then teamed with Ricochet and Akira Tozawa to defeat YAMATO, BxB Hulk, and Cyber Kong on 5/4. He has won 21 of his last 25 matches and has a very impressive 32-14 record in 2014. It truly is Uhaa’s time. Next up is EVOLVE and then it’s on to the UK for the big man. #10 in the online poll.

2.	Matt Cage-Not that he was chopped liver in 2013, but in 2014, he has been absolutely “Money” as the AAW Heritage Champion has had an impressive reign as champion. Over the weekend he managed to defeat CJ Esparza on 5/2 to retain the title and then he went to DREAMWAVE where he scored (arguably) a big upset, defeating Chris Hero on 5/3. He’s looking for his 3rd #1 ranking, but in order to achieve that, he’ll need to pick up a few more wins in the upcoming weeks and try to remain flawless.

3.	Matt Cross-“M-Dogg” has been on fire as of late. First he won the ECWA Super 8 and now he has added a little gold to his trophy case. He is the NEW (and 1st ever) Smash Wrestling Champion after defeating Johnny Gargano and then outlasting Takaaki Watanabe, Kevin Steen, Chris Hero, and Josh Alexander to win the gold on 5/4. With his vast array of aerial skill, he’s been teaching all of his opponents to fear the beard. #8 in the online poll.

4.	Ricochet-While he may not be the king of the Indy Power Rankings at the moment, he doesn’t appear to be leaving the Top 10 any time soon. The former (current for the voting period) Dragon Gate Open the Dream Gate Champion and DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Champion tagged with Shingto Takagi and defeated YAMATO & Cyber Kong on 4/28, then teamed with Masato Yoshino to defeat Jimmy Susumu & 504 on 4/29. He then teamed with Masato Yoshino again in a losing effort vs. YAMATO & Naruki Doi on 5/3, but bounced back with a win, teaming with Uhaa Nation and Akira Tozawa to defeat YAMATO, BxB Hulk, and Cyber Kong on 5/4. He is 23-3 in Japan in 2014 and is 30-8 in his last 38 matches, overall.

5.	Leah Von Dutch-What a weekend for LVD as she won 3 matches in a row on 5/3 to win the VOW Queen of the Ring Tournament as she defeated Renee Michelle, Jessie Kaye & Allysin Kay in a 3 Way, and Devyn Nicole in the Finals. She then defeated Jasmin and Ingrid in a Triple Threat Match for the CCW Ladies Championship to go 4-0 on the weekend. For a single weekend, she was absolutely unstoppable.

6.	Michael Elgin-Despite a loss to Nick Brubaker on 5/3 and Chris Hero on 5/4, the voters still viewed Elgin as “Unbreakable” after the AIW Absolute Champ defeated Jonathan Gresham at IWA Mid-South on 5/1 and teamed with Ethan Page to retain the AAW Tag Team Titles vs. Josh Alexander and Jake Crist on 5/2. He dropped a bit from last week, but he is still 6-2 the last 3 weeks.

7.	AJ Styles-It was a career victory for “The Phenomenal One” as he represented the BULLET CLUB well, defeating Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Title on 5/2. While some may debate whether New Japan is technically an indy, AJ’s independent wrestler status qualifies him for the Top 10 and he has been a pretty regular fixture here since he has left TNA. Time will tell if he can continue that success now that he has captured some gold. #9 in the online poll.

8.	Shane Hollister-“The Shug” has been absolutely awesome in 2014. Over the weekend the AAW/SCW Heavyweight Champion defeated Jimmy Jacobs and Kevin Steen in a 3 Way to retain the AAW Heavyweight Title on 5/2, defeated Marek Brave & Stephen King to retain the SCW Heavyweight Title on 5/3 but lost in a Gauntlet at DREAMWAVE to Chris Castro. He has won 7 of his last 9 matches and his strength of competition has really helped him return to the Top 10 this week.

9.	Melvin Maximus-It was just a draw, but the non-win for the “Marvelous” OVW TV Champion really dropped him down the Top 10 in favor of some of the bigger names this week. He went to a double countout with Paredyse on 4/30 and then defeated Jay Best on 5/1. Despite, the lack of a win on 4/30, he is still 35-0-1 in his last 36 matches. Voters felt that his strength of competition has hindered him a bit and when he didn’t win, it hurt his standing. While his place in the Top 10 may be questionable, his dominance in 2014 has not been questionable at all.

10.	Johnny Miyagi-The IWE Maine Heavyweight Champion had a very good run over the weekend and voters definitely noticed. He went 3-0 with 2 successful title defenses and now he gets his first spot in the Top 10. There’s been a few close but no cigar moments for Miyagi as of late, but this was first time ranked. Congrats to him. #4 in the online poll.

Honorable Mention. Matt Hardy-NEW MCW Champion after 2 big wins in one night.

People’s Champion. Jock Samson-You can call him “The People’s Champ” or “The People’s Drunk” but the WAR Champion has earned this award by being #1 in the poll for 2 weeks straight.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
James Anthony-#2 in the online poll
Famous B
Russ Jones-#5 in the online poll
Rhett Giddins
Trent Barreta
Arik Royal
Mat Fitchett
Jeremy Wyatt-#6 in the online poll
Caleb Konley
Gary Jay
Manny Garcia
Scott Sexton-#7 in the online poll
Alex Mason
Sylar Graves
Ashton Christopher
Rob Araujo
Kellan Thomas
Leland Race
Brock Hall-#3 in the online poll
Mikey Webb


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: http://www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of May 5th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of May 5th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-qJ 










1.	Juicy Product (JT Dunn & David Starr)-What an insane run it’s been for this tag team. Last week they won the CZW World Tag Team Titles and this week they won AND defended the FIP World Tag Team Titles! Add to that, they are now the first team, and in fact first PERIOD (singles or tag), to ever sweep the #1 ranking in the votes. All official voters had Juicy Product at #1 this week as did The Viking War Party and finally, the fan poll had them at #1 as well. They are your #1 AND The People’s Champs this week with 61 online votes. What more really needs to be said about this team? 3 wins in 2 weeks with 2 title victories. Absolutely amazing.

2.	Men of the Year (Michael Elgin & Ethan Page)-Much like Juicy Product at #1, across the board almost, this team collected votes after once again retaining their AAW Tag Team Titles. This time they defeated Josh Alexander and Jake Crist in a Ladder Match on 5/2 to run their record as a team there to 6-0. Had it not been for Juicy Product’s amazing 2 week run, it’s likely they would have grabbed the #1 spot this week. You can’t take anything away from what they’ve accomplished this year as they have turned away every single challenger in their path.

3.	Rage and The Machine (Michael McAllister & Mecha Mercenary)-Here is a team that maybe isn’t getting the type of hype they probably deserve. They are the CWF Mid-Atlantic Tag Team Champions and have successfully defended those titles on multiple occasions. On 5/3, they added to that impressive string of victories as they retained vs. The Killbillies and Chase Dakota & Ric Converse in a 3 Way Match. This isn’t their first time getting a mention in the Tag Team Top 5 and it likely won’t be their last.

4.	The Brutes (Jimmy Parker & Mark James)-This is a team that seemingly came out of nowhere this week, but in reality, they’ve been picking up wins for quite a while. The BPW Tag Team Champions defeated Adam Page & Lee Valiant over the weekend to once again retain their titles. They have won 5 straight and they are 6-1 as a team, overall since forming. Good starting position for them. If they can keep this momentum going, there’s no doubt they have what it takes to climb the Top 5 ladder. #3 in the online poll.

5.	The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)-The Tag Team Top 5 was sorely missing one of the most popular and successful tag teams in the world and this week, they returned after a big victory vs. Forever Hooligans on 5/2 to retain the IWGP Junior Tag Team Titles. They are 8-3 in 2 man tag team matches in 2014 (4 Ways, 3 Ways, etc…included but not 6 Man and 8 Man Tags). They have another chance to impress this weekend and shoot for their first #1 of the year as they take on Forever Hooligans and The Time Splitters at ROH. Tied for #5 in the online poll.

Honorable Mention. Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)-NWA Southern Tag Team Champions went 1-2 over the weekend, but got the fan support to push them to an Honorable Mention as they were #2 in the online poll.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
The London Riots
Black Wall Street
Dylan Bostic & The Mexicutioner
The Skywalkers
The Hooligans-Tied for #5 in the online poll
Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy-#4 in the online poll
Helter Skelter
The Throwbacks
The Savages
The Leatherheads	

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of May 12th, 2014*

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of May 12th, 2014 *

http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-si










1.	Juicy Product (JT Dunn & David Starr)-It’s really quite remarkable what this team has done over the last 3 weeks. While they were certainly nothing to sneeze at over the last few months, no one could have predicted this type of success for them. They are the CZW and FIP World Tag Team Champions and on 5/10 they defeated The Beaver Boys to retain those CZW titles. That makes 4 wins in 3 weeks for this team and their 2nd time at the top. Look out, everyone, you’ve got a new tag team to contend with who don’t appear to be going quietly into the night any time soon. #4 in the online poll.

2.	Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson)-Surprisingly, despite their consistency in at least getting mentions, this is the highest recent ranking for the tag team that is widely considered the best tag team in the world. On 5/10, they helped prove that point by defeating Forever Hooligans and Time Splitters to retain the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Titles at Global Wars. They also still hold the HOG, ROH, and PWG Tag Team Titles. Is their first #1 ranking in 2014 next on the agenda?

3.	Matt Tremont & Mickie Knuckles-Random pairing? Maybe, but that’s what WSU’s King and Queen Tournament creates and this pairing did what it took to run through 3 other teams to win the tournament on 5/10. Mickie Knuckles enjoys TWO #3 rankings this week (in singles and tag team) as she and Tremont defeated Danny Havoc & Jewells Malone, then Chris Dickinson & Shanna, and then finally Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan to win the tournament. Hopefully we’ll see them team again in the near future.

4.	The Bravado Brothers (Lancelot & Harlem Bravado)-It’s been a nice 2014 for the boys from North Carolina. The WrestleForce and DGUSA Tag Team Champions just keep the Bravado Bandwagon moving right along as they defeated Monster Mafia on 5/9 at EVOLVE 29 and The Colony at EVOLVE 30. They are 7-5 as a team in 2014 and have won 6 straight 2 on 2 tags, overall. We say this a lot, but on any other week, they could have easily been #1.

5.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter)-It wasn’t your typical week for this bad ass tag team, but what they lacked in terms of wins and loss percentage, they made up for with a HUGE tag team title win as they knocked off the Ring Rydas for the JCW Tag Team Titles to add yet another set of tag titles to their collection. They are now PGP, Zero-1 USA, and JCW Tag Team Champions. You can’t keep these bearded bullies out of the Tag Team Top 5 for more than a week and this week is further proof of that fact. Fat and flippy? It works for them.

Honorable Mention/People’s Champs. Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)-NWA Southern Tag Team Champions defeated Primetime Outlaws (Lee Condrey & Brian Lee) by DQ on 5/9. #1 in the online poll to add to their record number of People’s Champs awards.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Dylan Bostic & The Mexicutioner
The Skywalkers
Uhaa Nation & AR Fox
Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae
Arrogant Bastards
Los Bandidos
Jack Thriller & Jack Verville
The Briscoes
Hunter Brothers
The Ballard Brothers
The Scarbonis
The Heatseekers
Glam Slam 2.0


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: http://www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of May 19th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of May 19th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-u7










1.	Adam Cole-Honestly, there was very little debate this week at the #1 position among the official voters. Cole’s consistent track record over the last couple of months, his holding of the ROH and PWG World Titles, along with his victory over Jushin ‘Thunder Liger (by submission no less) on 5/17 at War of the Worlds easily cemented him as the #1 this week. It is surprisingly his first #1 ranking in 2014, but with the way he has been picking up victories recently, it’s likely to be just the first of many. This was about the time in 2013 that he really started setting the world on fire. Let’s see what the rest of 2014 brings for the champ. #7 in the online poll.

2.	AJ Styles-The only other option at #1 this week behind Cole for the official voters was a man who has been dominant everywhere he’s gone in 2014. His TNA release has done absolutely nothing to slow down his success rate and this week, he proved it once again after defeating Michael Elgin and Okada to retain the IWGP Heavyweight Title on 5/17 at War of the Worlds. Not one to rest on his laurels, he then travelled to 2CW where he defeated Cheech in a hard fought battle on 5/18. “The Phenomenal One” is looking to get his first #1 to complete his overwhelming recent success. #6 in the online poll.

3.	Nick Ando-Talk about a guy who has been snubbed by the voters time and time again…and it did NOT happen this week. The 2CW Heavyweight Champion managed to once again go 2-0 on the weekend as he retained his title vs. Kevin Steen on 5/16 and then again vs. Jason Axe on 5/18. He has won 6 straight matches at 2CW and it does not look like he’s going to be slowing down any time soon. Congrats to a hard-working champion on his highest ranking to date.

4.	Tommaso Ciampa-“The Sicilian Psychopath” makes his return to the Indy Power Rankings after a triple shot where he absolutely bum rushed the competition. First he scored a win at Chaotic Wrestling on 5/16 and then he teamed with ACH & Matt Taven to defeat Forever Hooligans & Takaaki Watanabe on 5/17 at Ring of Honor and then he finished off the weekend by defeating Jaka at Beyond Wrestling on 5/18. Huge weekend for the big man.

5.	Jay Lethal-The ROH TV Champion keeps plugging right along with win after win. This week he gets ranked again in the Top 10 after knocking off New Japan superstar, KUSHIDA, at ROH/NJPW’s “War of the Worlds” on 5/17. It was one of the biggest wins in recent memory for Lethal (aside from his title win) and it just proves that Lethal isn’t far off from getting his first #1 ranking. He just needs to keep this momentum going for a little longer!

6.	Josh Bodom-If there was any doubt that the online poll matters, look at Josh Bodom. He wouldn’t have quite gotten into the Top 10 last week without dominating the poll and after being ranked #9 last week, THIS WEEK he absolutely DESTROYED the poll. 1,007 votes for the RPW Cruiserweight Champion after defeating Kenny Williams at Great Bear Wrestling on 5/17. He is 3-0 the last 2 weeks and while the online poll is not 100% of the final vote, it has helped him jump up 3 spots this week. He is “The People’s Champ” for the 2nd straight week.
7.	John Klinger-“Bad Bones” was unstoppable in Germany over the weekend. He teamed with Karsten Beck to defeat Absolute Andy & Sha Samuels at POW/wXw’s Catch Roulette on 5/15, then won the 8 Man Semi-Final Royal Rumble the same night (along with Murat Bosporus) and finally defeated Murat Bosporus to win the Catch Roulette Tournament. On 5/17 at POW, he defeated Robbie Dynamite to go 5-0 on the weekend. There’s not much more you can say about his dominance over the weekend. This is his first ranking and likely won’t be his last. #9 in the online poll.

8.	Uhaa Nation-“The One Man Nation” took his awesome offense to the UK and Germany over the weekend and did what he does best…won. First, he teamed with Axel Tischer to defeat Joe Legend & Carnage in a First Round Tag Match at POW/wXw’s Catch Roulette on 5/15 but then lost in a 8 Man Semi-Final Royal Rumble the same night (won by John Klinger & Murat Bosporus). He also defeated Liam Thomson on 5/17 at Pro Wrestling Elite. Winner of 26 of his last 32 matches. 37-17 record in 2014. He’s a monster.

9.	Flex Armstrong-The BTW Heavyweight Champion is 5-0 (4-0 this week) the last 2 weeks after beating Bam Shaw in Amelia, VA, winning the BTW Battle Royal, and then retaining his title vs. Salvatore Sincere on 5/16 (he won at TRP last week). With the exception of one day, he has held the title since 6/1/12. He’s been as successful in one promotion (and now more) as anyone on the indies.

10.	Pete Dunne-The Pro Wrestling Kingdom Champion had a fantastic weekend after some struggles in 2014 so far. He defeated Martin Kirby on 5/16 to retain the title, defeated Dean Allmark at GBP on 5/17, and then defeated Robbie X at PROGRESS on 5/18 to go 3-0 on the weekend. #3 in the online poll.

Honorable Mention. Jay Freddie-3-0 weekend at 2CW and RPW.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Mickie Knuckles
Matt Tremont
Robby Starr-#2 in the online poll with 550 votes (2nd all time)
Trevor Lee
CW Anderson
Richie Slade
Shane Hollister
Mark James-#4 in the online poll
2 Tuff Tony
Jimmy Havoc
Jack Thriller
Aaron Epic-#5 in the online poll
Kimber Lee
Zane Dawson
Manny Garcia
Adam Thornstowe
JT Dunn-#10 in the online poll
Adam Revolver-#8 in the online poll
Da Minnesotan
Michael Elgin
Famous B
Damien Graves
Steve Stardom
Dexter St. Jock
Chris Cooper
Mike McCarthy

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of May 19th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of May 19th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-ui










1.	Juicy Product (JT Dunn & David Starr)-Wow. What more needs to be said about the FIP & CZW World Tag Team Champions? Well, how about this? They are #1 for the third week STRAIGHT. Absolutely unbelievable success rate in May for one of the top tag teams in the entire U.S. independent scene right now. Add to that, their super kick on the Young Bucks and you’ve got a May to remember for this upstart tag team. What’s next? Juicy Product vs. The Young Bucks in July for Beyond Wrestling. This will be one to make plans for. Congrats to the 3 time #1! #3 in the online poll with 131 votes.

2.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter-The PGP, Zero-1 USA, and JCW Tag Team Champions took their winning ways down to AAW in Tennessee where they defended their newly won JCW Tag Titles. Did they come out on top? Of course they did. TWICE! While Chris Jones & Austin Steele and Braykin Bones & Miracle Matt may not be considered the top tier of tag teams right now, a win is a win and 2 wins are even better. That combined with their awesome win-loss record throughout 2014 earned the bearded bullies a very respectable ranking. #5 in the online poll with 62 votes.

3.	reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish)-What a strange 2014 it’s been for reDRagon. Two of the best wrestlers in the world and inarguably one of the best tag teams in the world have been noticeably absent from the Tag Team Top 5 on a consistent basis. In terms of wins and losses, it’s not been their best year, BUT, with all that being said, they won the ROH World Tag Team Titles for a THIRD time on 5/17 as they defeated the much heralded Young Bucks in a possible MOTYC. From all accounts, if these rankings were based solely on match quality, they’d be #1 this week. We hope to see them back more frequently throughout 2014. 

4.	The London Riots (James Davis & Rob Lynch)-The IPW: UK British Tag Team Champions have been getting snubbed left and right for weeks (months?) now and this week, they finally cashed in on a well-deserved place in the Tag Team Top 5 after they defeated Mark Haskins & Sha Samuels, Project Ego, and The Swords of Essex in a #1 Contendership Four Way Elimination Match at PROGRESS Chapter 13. They have won 7 straight matches as a team and if they can build on this win streak, they could become the first UK Tag Team to hit #1 in the Tag Team Top 5. #2 in the online poll with 295 votes.

5.	BULLET CLUB (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows)-It’s been a few weeks but the IWGP Tag Team Champions are back this week after a stellar match vs. The Briscoes at ROH/NJPW’s War of the Worlds on 5/17. Frankly, they can throw a little bit of their “thank you” to John Skyler as the Weekly Wrestling Podcast guest had them at #1 on his ballot and that was just the push they needed to slip into the Top 5. Some might call this team the best tag team in the world right now and with their track record since winning the titles, could anyone honestly disagree?


People’s Champs. The Crusade for Change (Darius Carter & TJ Marconi)-Defeated La Tabarnak de Team on 5/18 at Beyond Wrestling and secured 305 votes in the online poll to round out the fan poll at #1 this week.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Reno SCUM-52 votes in the fan poll
Baka Gaijin
The Skywalkers
Team IOU-54 votes in the fan poll
Amazing Red & Crimson
The Minute Men
Anchors Away
Kevin Steen & Jason Axe
Jocephus & Ego
Killbillies-49 votes in the fan poll
Dylan Bostic & Mexicutioner
M.E.N.
Team High Def
Vinny Marseglia & Matt Taven
Andrew Everett & American Tiger
Ballard Brothers
Flatliners


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of May 26th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of May 26th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-vR










1.	Michael Elgin (@ROHMichaelElgin)-In the most hotly contested vote EVER in the history of the Indy Power Rankings (in its current system), “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin came out on top. While he did lose to Shane Mercer at IWA Mid-South in a battle of the monsters on 5/22, he bounced back by winning the AIW JLIT 2014 Tournament after beating Eddie Kingston, Heidi Lovelace, Eric Ryan, and Tim Donst & Ethan Page in a 3 Way Final. Not only that, he retained his AIW Absolute Title throughout the tournament. He is also ½ of the AAW Tag Team Champions. 

2.	AJ Styles (@AJStylesOrg)-After being ranked #2 last week, AJ Styles defended his IWGP Heavyweight Title vs. Kazuchika Okada on 5/25 and was successful in doing so. For many voters, that was enough to get him the #1 spot this week. Other voters weren’t convinced and he came up just short of getting the #1 spot this week, but that being said, “The Phenomenal One” continued his dominance since returning to the independent wrestling scene.

3.	Tommaso Ciampa (@ProjectCiampa)-He was ranked #4 last week and he moved up one spot this week after beating last week’s #5, Jay Lethal, at XWA over the weekend. It was a big “revenge” win for Ciampa that elevated him once again in the Top 10. 2014 has been a fantastic year for him and you have to assume his first #1 ranking can’t be far off. If he can keep this consistency going, it will be impossible to deny him.

4.	David Starr (@TheProductDS)-While 2014 has been a great year for Starr, it’s been MOSTLY in tag team competition as ½ of Juicy Product, who currently hold the FIP & CZW World Tag Team Titles. On top of that, they went 3 straight weeks at #1 in the Tag Team Top 5. NOW he jumps into the singles Top 10 after defeating Hanson at XWA to become their champion. That makes (at least) 3 titles for the rising star who is forcing everyone to “look at it.”

5.	Kyle O’Reilly (@ROHOreilly)-As far as title wins go, O’Reilly had perhaps the biggest 2 weeks of anyone in the Top 10 (or Tag Team Top 5 for that matter). After winning the ROH World Tag Team Titles last week and getting ranked 3rd in the Tag Team Top 5, he defeated Adam Cole to win the PWG World Title on 5/23. Unfortunately, while many voters had them at #1 on their ballot at that point, his loss to Zack Sabre, Jr. on 5/25 bumped him down a bit from what may have been a #1 ranking. If the last 2 weeks are any indication, O’Reilly will be making many more appearances in the Top 10 throughout 2014 after finally getting here for the first time this year. #9 in the online poll.

6.	Icarus (@IcarusWRW)-Before we get into what he did, let’s just say “Welcome back, CHIKARA!” Now that we’ve gotten that out of the way, we’ll send a congrats to Icarus who is now the 2nd ever CHIKARA Grand Champion after defeating Eddie Kingston for the title on 5/25. If he can continue this type of success and consistency (much like some others), he’ll be on the path to his first #1 ranking in no time. There’s a lot of promise in what’s to come for the new champ in 2014. #6 in the online poll.
7.	Cedric Alexander (@CedricAlexander)-The WrestleForce Champion became “The King of the Carolinas” after defeating long-reigning Caleb Konley for the PWX Heavyweight Title on 5/25 after going to a draw with him the night before. His ranking may have been even higher this week had it not been for the loss to Mount Rushmore at PWG on 5/23. Regardless, 2014 appears to be the year he turns “potential” into absolute and inarguable success. #10 in the online poll.

8.	Shane Mercer (@theirondemon)-“The Iron Demon” scored perhaps the biggest win of his career when he pulled off a monumental upset against our #1 this week in Michael Elgin at IWA Mid-South. He has been destroying people there recently. Not only that, he won a contender’s match vs. Cash Flo at SWE over the weekend as well. He has been turning heads lately and he EARNED his first ranking in the Top 10. With IWA Mid-South now running weekly and Mercer still at the forefront of TWO title pictures, he may be around the Top 10 for the rest of 2014.

9.	Ethan Page (@EthanPage89)-It was a BUSY weekend for “All Ego” as ½ of the AAW Tag Team Champions got to the finals of AIW’s JLIT for the 2nd straight year, but this time was upended by our #1 in Michael Elgin. Despite that loss, he did beat Veda Scott, Buff Bagwell (even surviving a Canadian Destroyer), and Louis Lyndon before falling the finals. Impressive weekend to say the very least.

10.	Kongo Kong (@RealKongoKong)-This beast has taken IWA Mid-South by storm and there was no better evidence of that than when he upset BJ Whitmer on 5/22 in the IWA World Title Tournament. He has been unbeaten in his time there and as the tournament goes along, it’s looking less and less likely that anyone can stop this monster. With wins over the likes of Corporal Robinson and Danny Cannon, everyone better get out of this dangerous competitor’s path. #3 in the online poll with 100 votes.

People’s Champ. Josh Bodom (@JoshBodom). Revolution Pro UK Cruiserweight Champion had a 2-1 weekend and collected 235 votes to win the online poll for a record 3rd straight week.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Pete Dunne
Hy-Zaya-#8 in the online poll
Eddie Ryan
Eddy Steinblock
Corbin Blaze
Lance Lude
Marq Quen
Billy Brash
Chief Attakullakulla
Jack Jester
Carter Mason-#2 in the online poll with 116 votes
Live Wire-#5 in the online poll with 75 votes
Robbie X
Matt Lancie-#7 in the online poll
John Klinger/Bad Bones
JT Dunn
Xavier Rome
Melvin Maximus
Blake Steel
Tiger Ali
Mike Dell
Darrell Allen
Tyler Sexton-#4 in the online poll


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: http://www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of June 2nd, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of June 2nd, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-xD 










1. Satoshi Kojima (@cozy_lariat)-HUGE weekend for the NWA World Heavyweight Champion NWA World Heavyweight Champion and ½ of the NWA World Tag Team Champions as he qualified for the poll after he defeated Jeremiah Plunkett on 5/30 at NWA SAW to retain the title and then defeated Damien Wayne later in the night. On 5/31 he defeated Carson at NWA Houston to retain the title once again to go 3-0 on the weekend. He has won 9 straight matches and shoots straight up the rankings in his very first appearance. With a rematch vs. Rob Conway coming up, he’ll have another chance to reach the very top of the Top 10.

2. Gary Jay (@StiffRoboGinger)-The St. Louis Anarchy Champion and VWAA Circuit Champion defeated Moose at IWA Mid-South on 5/29, Steven Kennedy at PWCS on 5/31, and then Rickey Shane Page on 6/1 at VWAA to retain the Circuit Title. It’s his first ranking in a couple of months and it’s a HIGH ranking. With the way he’s going this year, it’s hard to argue that he’s one of the best in the Midwest right now. He was just a few votes away from the #1 ranking this week.

3. Dave Mastiff (@DaveMastiff)-Hell of a weekend for this brute of a man. He was 3-1 on the weekend with wins vs. Low Ki at PCW, Bubblegum at PCW, and Chris Hero at SWE. His only loss was in a 4 Way vs. Uhaa Nation on 5/30 at PCW. Despite the one loss, he beat the who’s who of not only independent wrestling, but wrestling in general over the weekend. We’ve been seeing him get mentions from time to time but he kicked the door to the Top 10 right in this week.

4. Hy-Zaya-His win vs. last week’s #8 Shane Mercer and his strong support last week in the IPR poll was enough to push him straight up the rankings after a very strange week. He’s now in the finals of the IWA Mid-South World Title Tournament but standing in his way is last week’s #10 Kongo Kong. It would be a monumental victory if he could beat the big man and it would be his first World Title win at IWA (he’s a former Light Heavyweight Champion there). #10 in the online poll.

5. Max Von Shultz (@Mexxberg)-He came onto the Indy Power Rankings radar seemingly out of nowhere as the NEW Varsity Pro Wrestling Champion defeated Leon Shah on 5/28 to win the title and then continued to win, retaining vs. Jay White on 5/29, Rob Holte on 5/30 and then scoring another win vs. Kayden Lay on 5/30 to go 4-0 on the weekend. In terms of shear amount of wins, he was #1 this week. Great weekend to make his first appearance in the Top 10.

6. David Starr (@TheProductDS)-This triple champion has been unbelievably successful lately. He is the XWA Heavyweight and ½ of the FIP/CZW World Tag Team Champions. On 5/31 he and JT Dunn put those CZW World Tag Team Titles on the line vs. the PWX Tag Team Champions Los Ben Dejos and came out victorious. He falls a couple of spots due to it being just a tag team win, but it was enough to keep him in the Top 10.

7. Tommy End (@TommyEnd)-This is not his first appearance in the Top 10 but it’s the first in several weeks. The wXw Unified World Wrestling Champion defeated Chris Hero on 5/31 to retain the title and then defeated Mark Haskins by DQ on 6/1 which was enough to get him noticed, but it was his 7 straight wins that helped push him right back into the Indy Power Rankings once again.

8. Reed Bentley (@TheReedBentley)-The EPW Elite Champion defeated Jonathan Gresham by countout at IWA Mid-South on 5/29 and then defeated Tripp Cassidy, Ace Perry, and Shane Mercer to become the NEW EPW Openweight Champion (which he gave back to Cassidy the same night) on 5/31. He’s been no stranger to big time matches lately with wins over the likes of Chris Hero and others, but it’s been a while and he deserved to return after a weekend where he beat top names and added gold (temporarily) to his collection.

9. Ethan Page (@ethanpage89)-1/2 of the AAW Tag Team Champions stays right where he was last week in the Top 10 after a singles victory vs. Louis Lyndon at AAW on 5/31. He’s been as successful as anyone lately and some voters even made an argument for him at #1 (citing that he was the only ranked member of the Top 10 from last week that won a singles match). It’s been another solid year so far for “All Ego.”

10. “American Viking” Alexandre Rudolph (@VikingRudolph)-½ of the SNPW Tag Team Champions won a 4 Way vs. Da Black Mon, Bolt Brady, and Daniel Eads at IWA Mid-South on 5/29, teamed with Jake Parnell to beat Team IOU on 5/31 at SNPW, and then teamed with Evan Gelistico to defeat Valhalla and Derrick St. Holmes at VWAA on 6/1 to go 3-0 on the weekend. It’s his first time in the Indy Power Rankings Top 10 after some successful weeks to appear in the Tag Team Top 5 and if this success continues, it won’t be his last time. #9 in the online poll.

People’s Champ. Lance Anoa’i-WXW C4 Ultimate Heavyweight Champion defeated Bandido Jr. on 5/30 and Carlito on 5/31. #1 in the online poll with 148 votes.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:

Josef Von Schmidt-#2 in the online poll with 137 votes

Kevin Tibbs-#8 in the online poll

Ethan Page

Michael Elgin

Devan Thomas-#4 in the online poll with 38 votes

Joe Black

Xavier Mustafa

Mase Morgen

Heidi Lovelace

Jimmy Jacobs

DJ Hyde

Melvin Maximus

Derek Neal

Matt Taylor-#5 in the online poll with 32 votes

Mitch Blake

Johnny Jackson

Dave Mastiff

Jayden Draigo

Ricochet

Rex Lawless

Mike Mondo

Chrissy Rivera-#7 in the online poll

Famous B

Bryan Wilcott

Barbi Hayden

Danny Ramons

John Klinger

Ryan Smile

Jezabeth

Shane Strickland

Biff Busick

Drew Gulak

Shane Hollister

Christopher Saynt

Ian Ambrose

Ryan Kross

Cody Burns

Matt Majestic

Hakim Zane-#6 in the online poll

Eddy Young-#3 in the online poll with 71 votes

Mallaki Matthews

Lance Anoa'i



Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/

Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings

Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Kojima lost the title to Conway,smh.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> Kojima lost the title to Conway,smh.


Yep! The very day he was getting voted into the #1 spot. Luckily that was after the eligibility period. Guess we're putting Conway on next week's poll.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of June 2nd, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of June 2nd, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-xQ









1.	Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn)-After 3 straight weeks at #1, the team took a week off to pursue a couple of big singles matches. The FIP & CZW World Tag Team Champions teamed once again and defeated PWX Tag Team Champions Los Ben Dejos on 5/31 at CZW in Dayton, OH. They have won 7 straight matches as a team as they have balanced great singles victories with (perhaps) even more impressive tag team victories in 2014. Tied for #3 in the online poll.

2.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter)-The PGP, Zero-1 USA, and JCW Tag Team Champions get the #2 ranking for the 3rd week straight as they defeated Yabo the Clown and Yorick the Jester at PGP to retain the PGP Tag Team Titles and then beat Isaias Velasquez & Danny Cannon on 6/1 at VWAA to retain the JCW Tag Team Titles. Their dominance has been inarguable in 2014 as they still sit at #1 in the Tag Team Top 50 as the year continues to move along. #2 in the online poll.

3.	BULLET CLUB (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows)-The former #1 in the Tag Team Top 5 and the IWGP Tag Team Champions teamed with Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale, & Yujiro Takahashi to defeat CHAOS on 5/30, they defeated Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi on 5/31, and again defeated Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi on 6/1 to go 3-0 on the weekend. They have won 5 straight matches as a team. Tied for #3 in the online poll.

4.	Team Single (Rampage Brown & T-Bone)-The PCW Tag Team Champions defeated reDRagon to retain the titles on 5/30 at PCW, they teamed with Joey Hayes to win a Four on Three Handicap Match vs. Al Snow, Danny Hope, Juventud Guerrera, and Mad Man Manson on 5/31 at PCW, and then defeated Legion of Boom (Chris Masters & Dave Rayne) to retain the titles on 5/31 at PCW as well. They were 3-0 on the weekend and have won 15 of their last 16 matches. They have been absolutely unstoppable in the UK this year. #5 in the online poll.

5.	The Skywalkers (Robbie Walker & Aaron Sky)-They finally break into the Top 5! The OVW Southern Tag Team Champions defeated Stuart Miles and Jade Dawson at the OVW TV Taping on 5/28 to once again qualify for the poll, but it was the fact that they are the winners of 11 of their last 12 matches (the only non-win being a no contest vs. Dylan Bostic, Roberto De Luna, and Marcus Anthony on 4/16) that got them into the top 5. With them exclusively teaming in OVW, they have not gotten to take their show on tour, but they have dominated their promotion thus far.

People’s Champs. Roscoe Eat Lisa (Mikey McFinnigan & Zakk Sawyers)-Defeated Team [email protected]! at SNPW on 5/31 and gained 47 votes to win the online voting competition.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Empire
Primetime Outlaws
Shane Hollister & Josh Alexander
OI4K
Air America
Team Bull
Da House Party
Bad Intentions
Hot and Spicy
Viking War Party 



Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of June 9th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of June 9th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-zb 










1.	Ricochet (@KingRicochet)-After he won the New Japan Best of the Super Juniors Tournament on 6/8, was there really any other option at #1? A lot of great options for the Top 10, sure, but higher than Ricochet in the Top 10? Not likely. In fact, the fans even agreed with the official voters, which is a rarity. His week started off low when the DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Champion lost to Jushin Thunder Liger on 6/3, but he bounced back with wins vs. Mascara Dorada on 6/4, Matt Jackson on 6/5, and BUSHI on 6/6 before finally beating Tysuke Taguchi in the Semi Finals and KUSHIDA in the Finals to win the New Japan Best of the Super Juniors Tournament. He was 7-2 in the tournament, overall. He received 237 online votes to become People’s Champ this week as well.

2.	AJ Styles (@AJStylesOrg)-The IWGP Heavyweight Champion misses out on the #1 ranking again, but still impressed voters as he defeated Chris Hero on 6/6 and Kevin Steen on 6/7 at House of Hardcore IV & V. He beat two of the biggest names in indy wrestling in one weekend, which was easily enough to get him back into the Top 10 at #2. Great week for a Phenomenal athlete who has been tearing it up since his return to the indies.

3.	Adam Cole (@AdamColePro)-The ROH World Champion defeated ACH on 6/6 and Tommaso Ciampa on 6/7 to retain the title. He is 13-4 in singles competition in 2014 and 15-8 overall. While he has been ranked #1 one time this year, you have to assume he’s going to have some more chances at that #1 ranking in the very near future with his HUGE match vs. Michael Elgin coming up at ROH Best in the World in Nashville.

4.	Michael Elgin (@ROHMichaelElgin)-The AIW Absolute Champion and ½ of the AAW Tag Champs defeated Jimmy Jacobs at ROH on 6/6, went to a draw with Michael Bennett on 6/7, and then defeated ACH at Smash Wrestling on 6/8 to jump right back into the mix of things. He was the #1 in the IPR 100 in 2014 and he’s currently sitting at #2 this year. He’s currently chasing Ricochet for that #1 spot. If he can cash in and FINALLY win the ROH World Title, it’s going to be a battle right up until the end of 2014.

5.	Nick Jackson (@NickJacksonYB)-Not exactly a name you’d expect to see in the SINGLES Top 10, especially as high as he is, but it was a fantastic week for ½ of the Young Bucks. ½ of the PWG World Tag Team Champions and IWGP Junior Tag Team Champions defeated Tiger Mask on 6/3, El Desperado on 6/4, Kenny Omega on 6/5, and Rocky Romero on 6/6 to go 4-3 in the NJPW Best of the Super Juniors and then teamed with Matt Jackson, Bad Luck Fale, & Yujiro Takahashi to defeat CHAOS to go 5-0 this week. That is a flawless week for a hell of a talent who is known more for his tag team excellence.

6.	Matt Cage (@proudcaucasian)- The AAW Heritage Champ teamed with Bucky Collins to beat Christian Rose & Nick Brubaker by DQ on 6/6, Johnny Gargano on 6/7 at DREAMWAVE, and then CJ Esparza on 6/8 to go 3-0 on the weekend. “Money” Matt Cage is another guy who’s been hovering around the top of this year’s IPR 100 and this ranking can only help his cause. After 3 straight wins, he’s got some momentum again. Let’s see if he can get back into the #1 spot again before the end of summer. #9 in the online poll.

7.	Reed Bentley (@TheReedBentley)-The EPW Elite Champion moved up a spot as he tagged with Tripp Cassidy to defeat last week’s #4 Hy Zaya and BJ Whitmer at IWA Mid-South on 6/5. While his weekend wasn’t as fantastic as some of the members of the Top 10 this week, it was his continued excellence that carried over from last week that has once again given him an appearance in the Indy Power Rankings. 2014 has been an exceptional year for him so far. #6 in the online poll.

8.	Melvin Maximus (@melvin_maximus)-The OVW TV Champion RETURNS to the Top 10 as he defeated former Jake Glacier to retain the title at the 6/4 OVW TV Tapings, defeated Roberto De Luna at OVW on 6/6, and then teamed with Jamin Olivencia to defeat Adam Revolver and Marcus Anthony on 6/7. He has won 6 straight matches (one of which was the title win) since regaining the title. He’s currently sitting at #3 in the IPR 100, which is quite amazing for someone who competes primarily in one promotion. It’s his almost perfect win-loss record in 2014 that has gotten him this far.

9.	David Starr (@TheProductDS)-The XWA Heavyweight Champ and ½ of the FIP and CZW World Tag Team Champions defeated Ryan Reigns at VOW on 6/7. Much like Reed Bentley before him, it wasn’t one of the best weeks as a stand-alone, but this is more carry over from what he’s been able to accomplish the last few weeks as he has been almost unbeatable. If the last couple of months have been any indication, he’s going to continue to make people “Look at it” for the rest of 2014. 

10.	Lance Lude (@LanceLude)-The PWX iTV Champion defeated Trevor Lee on 6/7 to win the PWI Ultra J title to become a double champion and to finally break into the Top 10 after several flirtations with getting ranked. He’s had an impressive 2014 so far as well and by all accounts, he is a true rising star in the Carolinas. If he can keep this success going, perhaps he’ll join Caleb Konley as a Carolina-based star to hit #1 in the Top 10. #10 in the online poll.

Honorable Mention. Rob Conway (@TheRobConway)- NEW NWA World Heavyweight Champion for a 2nd time after defeating last week’s #1 Satoshi Kojima for the title at the Cauliflower Alley show on 6/2.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Alex Angel-#3 in the online poll
Eddy Young-#2 in the online poll
Shane Mercer-#8 in the online poll
Kharn Alexander-#4 in the online poll
Sugar Dunkerton-#5 in the online poll
Lei-D Tapa
Jeremy Wyatt
Jeremy Prophet-#7 in the online poll
Tony Sly
Josh Alexander
Joseph Primer
Christian Rose
Bobby Fish
Manny Garcia
John Klinger
Joe Hendry
Chuck Mambo
Nick Brubaker
Lince Dorado
Rhett Giddins
Roy Wilkins
Matt Cross
Chuck Mambo
AJ Smooth


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of June 9th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of June 9th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-zk











1.	Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster the Legend)-Their first ranking after several times on the poll after a HUGE victory vs. Bad Influence at the Cauliflower Alley show on 6/2, which added to some of their recent impressive wins such as the one vs. The Young Bucks. Thornstowe himself is a former #1 in the Indy Power Rankings and check our facts, but along with Michael Elgin, he is one of the two people to have been ranked #1 in the Indy Power Rankings Top 10 and the Tag Team Top 5. Look out for this team to continue popping up more and more as the year goes along. 

2.	London Riots (James Davis & Rob Lynch)-The IPW: UK British Tag Team Champions teamed with Jimmy Havoc, Isaac Zercher and Damon Moser to defeat Eddie Dennis, D&D Security, Chuck Mambo, & Mark Hendry on 6/8. They have won 8 straight matches as a team, but it was perhaps their lack of a straight up tag team match this week that cost them the #1 ranking. Strong arguments were made for them to get the top spot (including their win streak) but ultimately, they ended up at #2.

3.	BULLET CLUB (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows)-The former #1 in the Tag Team Top 5 and the IWGP Tag Team Champions looked to be on the path to another #1 ranking after they started the week off with 4 straight victories. They teamed with Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale, & Yujiro Takahashi on 6/3 to defeat Captain New Japan, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, Tetsuya Naito, & Tomoaki Honma. They then defeated Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tomoaki Honma in a straight up tag team match on 6/4 and then again on 6/5 and one more time on 6/6. They finally lost a 6 man tag to Tanahashi, Naito, and Honma on 6/8 to end their 9 match winning streak and that loss cost them the #1 ranking this week, but considering they are mainstays, there’s no doubt they’ll be back.

4.	Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy)-The former NWA Southern Tag Team Champions bounced back this week in a big way after some struggles the last few weeks. They defeated Bama Boys (Josh Crowe & John Wayne Murdoch) and The Jollyville Fuck-Its at CCW in a Gauntlet Match on 6/7. This isn’t their first big win in a Gauntlet Match recently as apparently that’s becoming one of their specialties. A boy and his dog have been one of the most dominant tag teams throughout 2014 and it’s only a matter of time before they get some gold once again. #2 in the online poll with 101 votes.

5.	reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish)-It’s been a slow climb for the ROH World Tag Team Champions as they once again barely sneak into the Top 5. This time they defeated the top ROH tag team of all time as they defeated The Briscoes on 6/7 to retain the titles. If they can just turn this into some much needed momentum and a string of wins, there’s no doubt that a #1 ranking (their first as a team) is inevitable. 

People’s Champs. The Soul Shooters (Dru Skillz & Appollo Starr)- Defeated The Untamed at Strong Style Wrestling on 6/7 and won the online voting competition with 119 votes at #1 in the poll.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Roscoe Eat Lisa-#5 in the online poll with 31 votes
Sexy & Smooth
Team Good Balls
The Hooligans
The Pain Killers
Russ Jones & Scotty Young
The Top Guns-#3 in the online poll with 59 votes
Two Star Heroes-#4 in the online poll with 36 votes
Super Smash Brothers
Team CK
The Skywalkers
AC/DC
World’s Cutest Tag Team
Danger International
Just Uz
The Hotshots
Ugly & James Jeffries
The Fallen Empire


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: http://www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of June 23rd, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of June 23rd, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Dr










1.	JT Dunn (@TheJuiceee)-It was a career defining weekend for ½ of the CZW and FIP World Tag Team Champions. While he’s held multiple titles and done many great things already in his career, his two victories over the weekend have to rank right up there at the top of his list of accomplishments. First, he defeated Bobby Fish at XWA on 6/21 and then he defeated Chris Hero at Beyond Wrestling on 6/22 in a Knock Out Match. This was a match that Dunn had been begging for and he came out victorious. There was a bit of debate among the voters this week as to who was the rightful #1, but in the end “The Juice” took the top spot. #8 in the online poll.

2.	David Starr (@TheProductDS)-His name has popped up time and time again in the Indy Power Rankings, whether it was the Tag Team Top 5 or the Indy Power Rankings Top 10, he’s been forcing EVERYONE to “look at it.” ½ of the CZW and FIP World Tag Team Champions did not defend those titles over the weekend, but rather, he defended his XWA Heavyweight Title as he first defeated Chris Dickinson, Matt Taven, and Jason Blade on 6/21 and then defeated Brian Fury on 6/22.

3.	Michael Elgin (@ROHMichaelElgin)-The new ROH World Champion will likely be a controversial topic as to where he is ranked this week. There were official voters who felt that his World Title win was enough to give him the #1 spot for the company that is arguably the biggest independent company going today. There was the other side that felt that his loss to Josh Alexander on 6/20 at AAW should be taken into account. In the end, he didn’t get another #1, but we’re quite sure he’ll sleep well at night with his belt (3 of them actually) and gorgeous wife, MsChif. Congrats to last year’s IPR 100 #1 on his huge win!

4.	Tyler Bate (@Tyler_Bate)-What an incredible weekend! He absolutely dominated Great Bear Promotions as he won their Junior Heavyweight Cup 2014 on 6/21 by defeating Axel Dieter Jr., and CJ Banks & Damian Dunne to win the tournament. He didn’t stop there. He then beat former multiple time People’s Champ Josh Bodom the next day and then finished off the weekend by winning a 12 Man Elimination Match that same day. He was 4-0 on the weekend. #2 in the online poll with 92 votes.

5.	John Klinger (@TheGermanPsycho)-“Bad Bones” was flat out BAD on the weekend, but we mean that in the best way possible. The IPW: UK World Champion/GWF Middleweight Champion defended his IPW:UK title vs. Eric Schwarz and retained on 6/21 at GHW. The next day he won a 10 Man Battle Royal and then defeated CorVus the very same day. We’ve been seeing a lot of Klinger lately and we expect that to continue throughout the rest of 2014.

6.	Matt Cross (@MDoggMattCross)-The Smash Wrestling Champion returns to the Top 10 once again! He’s a busy guy, but when he gets the time to wrestle, he EXCELS. Over the weekend he knocked off Chris Hero at C*4 on 6/21, which in itself was big enough, but then he defeated Josh Alexander (who had just beaten Michael Elgin on 6/20) on 6/22 and cemented his place in the Top 10 once again. “M Dogg” has been on fire in 2014 after barely getting mentioned in the Top 10 in 2013. Hell of an athlete and one hell of a wrestler as 2014 has shown us.

7.	Joey Ryan (@JoeyRyanOnline)-Sleaze made its return to the Top 10 for the 2nd straight week in the form of the CWF Hollywood TV Champion as he stayed steady, picking up a tag team win with Candice LeRae vs. The Perfect Kings on 6/20 at FSP and then defeated Maxwell Chicago on 6/22 at FIP. While he did slip a bit from last week due to perceived lack of strong competition, he’s still hanging around and with his schedule, the possibility of moving up once again is a very real one. 

8.	Josef Von Schmidt (@JosefVonSchmidt)-Much like Joey Ryan before him, JVS slipped a bit this week due to the same reasoning, BUT with that being said, he’s still winning as he defeated Braydon Shocker at LCW via submission, and essentially that is the highest determining factor as to how someone gets into the Top 10. On top of that, he still holds (at least) 4 titles. With 4 straight wins and a collection of gold, it’s only a matter of time before JVS starts moving up again. #3 in the online poll with 52 votes. 

9.	Matt Cage (@proudcaucasian)-Very few wrestlers have been as consistently ranked in 2014 as “Money” Matt Cage, but that’s just something he’s getting used to. On 6/20 he retained his AAW Heritage Title vs. Heidi Lovelace in a much heralded contest and then on 6/21 he defeated Mallaki Matthews at SCW. If he can maintain the current pace and schedule he’s on right now, he’ll be back into contention for the #1 spot in the very near future.

10.	Chase Owens (@nwachaseowens)-Chase Owens is another competitor that has been VERY consistent throughout the year. When he gets thrown in tag team matches, his success rate drops, but in singles, he dominates. This time he gets in on the strength of his NWA Junior Heavyweight Title defense vs. Adam Page, Cedric Alexander, and Trevor Lee at NWA Smoky Mountain on 6/21. His strength of competition in that match could rival anyone’s on the weekend and while some of the others in the Top 10 had 2, 3, and even 4 wins, it was Chase’s BIG win that got him his ranking this week. #4 in the online poll with 46 votes.


People’s Champion. “The Future” Eddy Young- The SWE Heavyweight Champion had come as close as anyone to winning the online voting competition in recent weeks, but this week, he came from behind and crushed the competition with a lopsided 313 votes on the strength of his title defense vs. Jimmy Fletcher. 

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Mike Camden
B-Cool
Christian Rose
Arik Royal
Shane Hollister
Ophidian
Rhett Giddins
Aaron Williams
Chuck Taylor
Marcellus King
Jason Kincaid
Biff Busick
Johnny Primer
Gavin Quinn
Jocephus
AJ Styles
Eddy Young
Jeremiah Plunkett
Chasyn Rance
Da Minnesotan
Melvin Maximus
B-Boy
Adam Revolver
Percy Davis

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of June 23rd, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of June 23rd, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-DD










1.	The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti)-The #1 may come as a surprise this week to a lot of people, but it certainly wasn’t out of the realm of possibility. Over the weekend at CHIKARA in Chi-Town, they defeated the Submission Squad (Evan Gelistico & Gary Jay) on 6/21 and then followed that up with a victory over ACDC, Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes, and The Odditorium in a 4 Way Elimination Match on 6/22. While those 2 victories were strong, it was their 8 straight wins as a team that helped to push them to #1 for the 2nd time this year. 

2.	reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish)-The team that was perhaps the favorite to be ranked #1 this week after their ROH World Tag Team title defense vs. Bad Influence on 6/22 fell just a bit short once again. This week was a week with a lot of parity among the official voters and proof of that was that one of the best tag teams in the world once again failed to reach the top spot. That being said, it’s hard to argue that any ONE victory was any more impressive than their win at Best in the World. As the year rolls along, it will be interesting to see if they can finally breakthrough and get that #1 ranking. 

3.	The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)-Hard to believe this was their first ranking as a team, but over the weekend they did what had to be done to finally earn a spot in the Tag Team Top 5. Granted, it wasn’t the #1 spot (though they did get some votes for that spot) it was a good start after they knocked off the IWGP Junior Tag Team Champions, The Young Bucks to win the gold. As talented as this team is, there’s no doubt that if they can continue to win big matches, you’ll be seeing them more frequently in the top 5 from here on out.

4.	Soul Shooters (Appollo Starr & Dru Skillz)-“The People’s Champs” for the last 2 weeks finally lost a poll, BUT they remain ranked in the top 5. They are the NEW New Era Wrestling Tag Team Champions after defeating TKO for the titles over the weekend. With that victory they improved their 3 week record to 3-0. They just keep toiling away, racking up wins, and now collecting titles. Has anyone been as consistent the last few weeks as them? #3 in the online poll.

5.	The Hystars (Atlas Hytower & Lance Star)-While a lot of people may not yet be familiar with this tag team yet (as evidenced by a poor showing in the online poll) look at their weekend and you’ll see why they deserve to be included in these weekly rankings this week. They worked their way through the PWASD Tag Team Title Tournament on 6/20, defeating Breyer Wellington & N8 Mattson, The Punch Drunk Saints, and then finally beating The Necro Butcher & Jack Thriller in the finals to win the titles. It’s their first ranking as a team and if they can continue to defend those titles on a regular basis, it likely won’t be their last.

People’s Champs. Project Ego (Kris Travis & Martin Kirby)-The online voting competition is definitely its own unique entity and this week, it was a battle between Team IOU and Project Ego and in the end, it was Project Ego that emerged victorious with 430 votes! Heck of a week for them as they have now won 4 straight matches and look poised to make a run at the Tag Team Top 5.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
BULLET CLUB
The Skywalkers
The Killbillies
Two Star Heroes
Generation Genesis-#5 in the online poll
The Fraternity
Los Bandidos
The Colony
Team IOU-#2 in the online poll
Black Wall Street
The Bravado Bros
Elliott Russell & Sigmon
World’s Cutest Tag Team


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of June 30th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of June 30th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Fp











1.	Michael Elgin (@ROHMichaelElgin)-This was a week of chaos for the voters, but when it was all said and done, the “Unbreakable” Triple Champion consistently had the most votes among the official voters to secure yet another #1 ranking this year. While he didn’t get #1 last week after winning the ROH World Title, he bullied his way to the top this week by teaming with BJ Whitmer to defeat The Hooligans at IWA Mid-South on 6/28 and then he surprised a lot of people by defeating Tim Donst to retain the AIW Absolute Title on 6/29. Look out because he’s inching ever closer to the #1 spot in the 2014 IPR 100…a spot he owned last year. #9 in the online poll.

2. Rhett Giddins (@bmop_rhett)-5 wins. 1 night. What more can you ask from someone? Granted he didn’t get a lot of support in the fan poll, but the official voters saw the SCW Florida Heavyweight Champion’s success rate on 6/25 and cast a lot of votes his way. His record at BELIEVE 74 was 5-0-1, even finding a way to win the Battle Royal in the same day. Very few people have ever had this much success in just one day. Congrats to him on his highest ranking to date.

3.	Matt Tremont (@TremontCZW)-While he did lose to Viper at IWA East-Coast on 6/24, it was the fortitude he showed in battling through an injury to win IWA’s 2014 King of the Death Matches that really made an impression on the official voters. He appeared to injure himself in the first round vs. Jesse Amato in a blood bath, but then battled through to the semi-finals where he defeated John Wayne Murdoch and Ron Mathis in an Elimination 3 Way, before finding a way to survive the onslaught of Josh Crane in the Finals. Bloodied and battered, Tremont took the tournament and the #3 spot this week. #10 in the online poll.

4.	JT Dunn (@TheJuiceee)-JT Dunn and David Starr were a dilemma for the official voters this week. They were #1 and #2 last week, so how could they drop after winning yet another title at NYWC when they won their tag team titles? It was difficult to determine, but most official voters dropped them just a little bit in their ballot due to lack of singles activity. Further proof that this can never be an exact science, but hey, both members did remain in the Top 10 this week, regardless. Obviously they’re still OVER.

5.	BJ Whitmer (@bj_whitmer)-The IWA East-Coast Heavyweight Champion made a solid defense on 6/24 as he defeated Rockstar Pro Champion Aaron Williams to retain the title. He didn’t stop there. He then went to IWA Mid-South on 6/28 where he teamed with Michael Elgin to defeat The Hooligans in a hard-fought battle. On 6/29 he wrapped up the weekend with a bang by tagging with Jimmy Jacobs to win the AIW Tag Team Titles from long-reigning champions, The Jollyville Fuck-Its. Fantastic week for “Mr. IWA”.

6.	Ricochet (@KingRicochet)-“The King” returns to The Top 10 with yet another sweep of Dragon Gate in Japan. The DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Champion and 2014 NJPW Best of the Super Juniors picked up 3 solid tag team wins (in various different match types) to go 3-0 on the weekend. While he didn’t have any singles matches over the weekend, the official voters felt his overall prestige and quality of opponents was enough to carry him to a Top 10 ranking this week. Some voters had him even higher than the spot he ended up. Ricochet has inarguably been a fixture in the Top 10 throughout 2014. With Michael Elgin coming on strong lately, can he hang onto the top spot in this year’s IPR 100?

7.	David Starr (@TheProductDS)-It’s kind of baffling that JT Dunn is 3 spots higher than his tag team partner who has won 14 straight matches, holds 4 titles, and did the exact same thing as Dunn over the weekend, but sometimes that’s just how the votes shake out. The XWA Heavyweight, FIP Tag Team, CZW Tag Team, and new NYWC Tag Team Champion continues to hang around The Top 10 and make people “look at it” as whether it’s in tag team action or in singles, he has been absolutely unstoppable as of late.

8.	Kongo Kong (@RealKongoKong)-“The Baddest Man Alive.” “The Most Believable Big Man in Pro Wrestling.” The official voters were loaded with quotes this week after the big man nailed a suicide dive, a moonsault, and a big splash from the top rope to defeat Hy-Zaya for the IWA Mid-South World Title in the finals of their title tournament on 6/29. He obviously impressed the voters on the fan poll as well as he finished in 2nd with 63 votes.

9.	Randi West (@RanWestWrestlin)-While it’s her first weekend being ranked, it’s kind of a weekend of “what could have been” for the 2014 Queen of the Death Matches. While it was an amazing accomplishment to win IWA Mid-South’s 2014 QOTDM (knocking off Mistress Burgandi, Thunderkitty, and Ludark Shaitan in the process) it was her loss the next day in a 6 Woman Tag Team Match that ultimately may have cost her the #1 spot this week. Losses hurt, but that aside, Randi West proved her worth with a gruelling, gritty performance to take home the crown.

10.	Crazy Mary Dobson (@CrazyMaryDobson)-Amazingly, this is the first time being ranked for this international superstar on the rise. It was an impressive week for “Crazy Mary” as she teamed with Madman Pondo to defeat Heidi Lovelace & Ron Mathis at IWA East Coast on 6/24 and then defeated Samantha Heights at D1W on 6/25. She finally beat Amber O’Neal by DQ at SHINE 20 on 6/27 to end the week with yet another win. 3-0 gets her in this week.

People’s Champion. Noam Dar-128 votes, 3 wins to capture the PROGRESS Wrestling World Cup, and this week’s People’s Champ award. He basically went wire to wire in the poll as he led from almost start to finish. The UK came strong again this week.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Timothy Thatcher-Tied for #6 in the online poll with 20 votes
American Viking
Jock Samson-#3 in the online poll with 51 votes
Chasyn Rance
Cedric Alexander
Elite Terrell
Rampage Brown
Madman Pondo
Kerry Awful-Tied for #6 in the online poll with 20 votes
Davey Vega
Josef Von Schmidt-Tied for #4 in the online poll with 37 votes
Arik Royal
Mike McCarthy
Billy Brash
Kevin Steen
Ricky Cruz
Ludark Shaitan-Tied for #4 in the online poll with 37 votes
Devlin Kain-#7 in the online poll with 17 votes
Chris Castro
Richie Slade
Shane Mercer
Jake Crist
Joey Cece
Barbi Hayden
Juan Francisco De Coronado
Nate Nitro
Eric Emanon

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of June 30th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of June 30th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-FC 










1.	Juicy Product (JT Dunn & David Starr)-The record has been broken! Team IOU’s record of 5 #1 rankings has been broken at the hands of the FIP, CZW, and now NEW NYWC Tag Team Champions, the Juicy Product. They went into their match on 6/28 with 8 straight wins, looking to add some more gold as they took on Rack and Sack…and they left with a 3rd set of tag team titles and a 9th straight win. They have now been ranked #1 in the Tag Team Top 5 for a record 6 times. While they’re not quite at #1 in the Tag Team Top 50, as of press time they’re #3 and with 6 months to go, the sky’s the limit for this young tag team. Can they knock off the Young Bucks at Beyond Wrestling and add to their list of accomplishments? #3 in the online poll.

2.	The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti)-Last week’s #1 tag team were a victim of circumstance this week because of the dominance that Juicy Product have shown lately. That being said, there’s definitely an argument for The Throwbacks to repeat at #1 this week as with their win at WIF! on 6/28 vs. The Bloc Party. At the end of the day, it was Juicy Product’s collection of gold that helped push them to a record #1, but The Throwbacks were EASILY the #2 this week as they only got #1 and #2 votes from the official voters. With two #1 rankings already to their credit this year, it will be interesting to see how the rest of 2014 plays out for them. #4 in the online poll.

3.	The Bravado Brothers (Lancelot & Harlem Bravado)-The DGUSA Open the United Gate and WrestleForce Tag Team Champions had as good of a single weekend, or better, than anyone on the list. On 6/28 they defeated a very good tag team in The Worst Case Scenario at PWX and then followed that up with a successful defense of the WrestleForce Tag Team Titles on 6/29 vs. Jesse Windham & Zane Riley. Despite an injury here or there, this North Carolina tag team has been fantastic throughout 2014. With them being double champions, a #1 ranking can’t be too far off.

4.	The Forgotten (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)-Call them “The Decade” or call them “The Forgotten”, but regardless, the former 2 time ROH World Tag Team Champions stepped into AIW on 6/29 and left with the AIW Tag Team Titles after defeating the long-reigning former Champions, The Jollyville Fuck It’s. Whether they’re rivals or partners, these two veterans bring out the best in one another and now they have gold once again to prove it. The Decade were ranked #1 as a unit (the team of Roderick Strong, BJ Whitmer, & Jimmy Jacobs) but now that Jacobs and Whitmer have these prestigious titles, they have a shot at getting their first #1 ranking as a 2 man team.

5.	The Viking War Party (Alex Rudolph & Jake Parnell-The SNPW Tag Team Champions have been pretty damn good in the Midwest this year. While many times they team with a 3rd Viking in the form of Frank Wyatt (as was the case when they defeated Alex Ohlson, Ox Baker Jr. and Cameron Starr at Freelance Wrestling on 6/27), it’s this 2 man team that has been the most successful. They went 2-0 over the weekend with the above noted win and a successful title defense vs. former “People’s Champs” Roscoe Eat Lisa (Mikey McFinnigan & Zakk Sawyers) on 6/28. Keep looking for big things out of them as 2014 continues to roll along.

People’s Champs. The Soul Shooters (Appollo Starr & Dru Skillz)-The NEW Tag Team Champions were behind in the online voting competition almost the entire day but they roared back to take the lead just before voting closed and finished with 64 votes and their 3rd People’s Champs award. This Midwest tag team has done an excellent job of getting their names out their lately.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
The Hooligans-#5 in the online poll
The Normals-#2 in the online poll with 57 votes
Legendary
Brian Milonas & Scotty Slade
Team Single
High Spot Heroes
Aaron Williams & Ron Mathis
Alexander Croft & Terry Isit
Time Splitters
BULLET CLUB
Eddie Thomas & Chase Gosling	

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of July 7th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of July 7th, 2014
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-GF










1.	KUSHIDA (@KUSHIDA_Canada)-It was another week of chaos for the official voters BUT, there was one constant. Only one official voter did not have KUSHIDA at #1 on his ballot, but that voter had him at #2, so consistency was key this week for the NEW IWGP Junior Heavyweight Champion as he not only got his first singles ranking…but his first #1 ranking! After defeating Kota Ibushi for the title, ½ of the IWGP Junior Tag Team Champions was now a double champion, but one further victory on 7/6 sealed the deal as he went 2-0 on the weekend and had arguably the biggest win of the entire weekend. Congrats to the new champ! Tied for #8 in the online poll.

2.	Rhett Giddins (@bmop_rhett)-Make it back-to-back #2 rankings for the SCW Florida Heavyweight Champion! In fact, among the official voters, he was the only other talent outside of KUSHIDA to garner a #1 vote. His win over Aaron Epic was impressive, but it was his 6 wins over the last 2 weeks at BELIEVE that got him to where he is now. He’s been absolutely on fire the last 2 weeks and if he can keep this momentum, his first #1 ranking can’t be far off. Wins matter and that’s what Rhett Giddins has been doing over and over again.

3.	Kongo Kong (@RealKongoKong)-The resident monster of the Indy Power Rankings has made himself at home the last 2 weeks. After winning the IWA Mid-South World Title Tournament last week and getting ranked, he defeated Brian Dewey at HWA on 7/5. Clearly, the official voters aren’t the only ones impressed with the big man as the fan vote once again showed heavy support for this beast of a man. #4 in the online poll with 96 votes.

4.	VACATED

5.	Marcus Anthony (@sgamarcus)-This powerhouse returned to the Top 10 this week after an impressive victory over Jamin Olivencia that earned him the OVW Heavyweight Title once again. It’s actually been quite a while since he’s been ranked in the Top 10, but his 2 victories at OVW last week were enough to push him over the top once again. With this victory and the loss by Melvin Maximus, many voters and OVW fans are hoping to see him lock horns once again with Maximus. Time will tell if that battle of the bulls will go down in the future.

6.	“American Viking” Alex Rudolph (@VikingRudolph)-Much like Jock Samson, the big man was snubbed from the Top 10 last week, but this week was a different story. With a weekend record of 2-1 in 6 Man Tag Action combined with his 3-0 record last week, several of the voters felt he had done enough to crack the Top 10 once again. It was a week with a lot of competition and this Viking managed to sneak in with the aid of his partners, Frank Wyatt and Jake Parnell. He is ½ of the SNPW Tag Team Champions, currently and with this ranking the question looms…is singles gold on the horizon?

7.	Aaron Williams (@PlanetWilliams)-“The Baddest Man Alive” returns this week to the Top 10 after an impressive 2-0 week. The Rockstar Pro Champion and ½ of the D1W Tag Team Champions had a stellar week as he defeated Nate Wings on 7/2 and then followed that up with a successful title defense vs. Jake Crist and Alex Colon on 7/5. While he hasn’t quite been able to reach the #1 spot, if you look at his body of work, it’s tough to argue with his moniker and this week, the fans showed some support as well. #7 in the online poll.

8.	Madman Pondo (@MadmanPond0)-Much like a few of the others in this week’s Top 10, it wasn’t so much just what he did this week that got him as much as it was his body of work over the past 2 weeks. With a record of 3-0, a D1W Heavyweight Title win and defense of said title, it was hard to deny Pondo this week or in the words of his trademark stop sign…”Can’t Stop Pondo.” His victory over Tracy Smothers on 7/5 was just icing on the proverbial birthday cake for the champ after celebrating his birthday all over the Midwest and East Coast last week. Tied for #8 in the online poll.

9.	Alex Shelley (@FakeKinkade)-If this list was based on pure wrestling ability, quality of matches, and things of that nature, this internationally renowned talent would be at or near the top of the list every single week. Unfortunately for him and oddly, this is his first time in the Top 10 this year. Granted, he’s been in the Tag Team Top 5, but again, this is his first singles ranking. It was the perfect week for him to slip in after a 2-0 week at New Japan for ½ of the IWGP Junior Tag Team Champions and while his week couldn’t quite compete with his partner’s week, it was still more than enough to slip him in this week. 

10.	Eddy Young (@The_Future_Eddy)-“The Future” Eddy Young is a testament to the importance of the fan poll this week. There were SEVERAL different wrestlers that were all right around #10 this week based on votes from the official voters, but it was the dominance that Young showed in the online vote that pushed him into the Top 10. It was a solid 2-0 week for the SWE Heavyweight Champion, but an argument could be made for several other wrestlers for spot #1 this week, but again, it was his fan support that helped him make his case for a well-deserved ranking. #1 in the online poll and People’s Champ this week with 472 votes.










Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Lionel Knight
“Super Dark” Sugar D
Josh Bodom-#2 in the online poll with 447 votes
Zakk Sawyers
Rampage Brown
Adam Revolver
Chase Owens
Deadly Dale-#6 in the online poll with 44 votes
Alessandro Del Bruno
Dustin Rayz-Tied for #8 in the online poll
Kerry Awful
Shane Mercer
Ricochet
Chasyn Rance
Carter Mason-#3 in the online poll with 132 votes
JT Dunn
David Starr
Brad Hollister-#5 in the online poll with 56 votes


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of July 7th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of July 7th, 2014
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-GO 










1.	The London Riots (Rob Lynch @RobLynchRIOTS & James Davis @LondonRiotsJD)-It’s been a long time coming, but the IPW: UK Tag Team Champions finally grabbed their first #1 ranking! While their win (teaming with Rhia O’Reilly) in a 6 person tag vs. FSU & Addy Starr on 7/4 at PROGRESS wasn’t particularly impressive when taken on its own, individual merit, it was their overall body of work in the past few months that pushed them up to #1 this week. 9 out of their last 10 matches have been victories and at the end of the day, that was enough to impress the voters on a week where no one was particular dominant.

2.	Team IOU (Kerry Awful @KerryAwful & Nick Iggy @IggyNJ210)-“The People’s Champs” did two things they have a history of doing: 1. They defeated The Hooligans on 7/6 at Beyond Wrestling’s Sleeper Cell Taping and 2. They dominated and WON the online voting competition for a record 7th time. In fact, that record was previously held by them. No other team has even come close to this type of popularity. That being said, with Nick Iggy out of the country for a brief time, the official voters didn’t quite muster up enough support for IOU to get them back into a tie with Juicy Product for most #1 rankings all-time. With this #2 ranking, they have Juicy Product squarely in their sights.











3.	The Pain Killers (Donnie & Jacob Hollows @ProjectPainkill)-This tag team has been mentioned a lot in the Tag Team Top 5, but really haven’t broken through yet. This week was the week they finally made themselves known after defeating The Scarbonis at XICW Detroit to retain their XICW Tag Team Titles and pick up their 5 straight win, according to our friends at cagematch.net. #3 in the online poll.

4.	Just UZ (B.T. Gunn & Stevie Xavier)-Much like a couple of other teams this week, this was the week they finally cracked the Top 5. The PBW Tag Team Champions defeated Hans Hoffman & Kayden Lay on 7/1 at ASW to continue their recent dominance of the UK. According to cagematch.net, they are 10-0 in 2014. This team has been quietly picking up wins and it finally paid off this week. If they can continue to rack up wins, the sky’s the limit when it comes to the Top 5.

5.	Aaron Williams (@PlanetWilliams) & Ron Mathis (@RonMathis13)-The D1W Tag Team Champions got votes last week, but this week they bullied their way into the Top 5 after knocking off a solid team in Jake Crist and Alex Colon. They were originally supposed to face OI4K, but with Dave Crist unable to appear, they topped the makeshift team. It’s tough to say if a victory over the former #1 Tag Team would have gotten them higher in the Top 5, but as it is, this team defeated a team of two very good talents. It was an especially memorable week for Williams who was ranked in both the Indy Power Rankings Top 10 and the Tag Team Top 5.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
The Hooligans
Juicy Product
Team Sexxy
Viking War Party
Evan Siks & Jacob
Heatseekers
League of Intrigue
Time Splitters
_The Body Brigade_ 

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of July 14th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of July 14th, 2014

http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-IP










1.	Kongo Kong/Osyris (@RealKongoKong)-The big man left very little room for argument this week. While some made a few arguments about his strength of competitions, no one argued about how dominant he has been. This week was no exception for the IWA Mid-South World Champion. First, he won a Gauntlet Match at FWF vs. Charles Matthews, Drax O’Brien, and Lazer Lowman on 7/8 (which was 3 on 1 by the way) and then he won the 2014 James Wilson Memorial Tournament at RCW by beating Hardcore Harry, and then Nick Cutler, Scotty Young, and Tripp Cassidy in a 4 Way on 7/11. In the last few months, he has been the very definition of DOMINANCE. The “most intimidating big man in wrestling” continues to crush his opponents. Next up: Shane Mercer at IWA Mid-South on 7/17. #3 in the online poll with 54 votes.

2.	Matt Cage (@proudcaucasian)-Who can possibly argue that Matt Cage has not lived up to his nickname this year? He has been absolutely “Money” as the AAW Heritage Champion has been racking up wins all over the place. This week was no exception. He challenged Blake Steel for the Zero-1 USA Title but only came away with a DQ victory, but then defeated Tyler Priegel at SCW on 7/11, and then wrapped up his week with a career victory as he knocked off Chris Sabin at DREAMWAVE. He then challenged Christian Rose for DREAMWAVE’s next big show. Can “Money” add some more gold to his vault? 

3.	Rhett Giddins (@bmop_rhett)-The Florida Heavyweight Champion is proving himself with true staying power. While he may have dropped one spot from last week and the week before due to heavy competition from other players, he had another solid week and continues to get ranked. On 7/11 he defeated Earl Cooter at FIP and then followed that up with a successful title defense vs. Jonny Vandal on 7/12 at BELIEVE 76. If you look at wrestling in terms of pure stats (i.e. wins and losses) than it’s hard to say anyone has been much better than Giddins in the month of July so far.

4.	John Wayne Murdoch (@johnmurdoch25)-The “Dick Murdoch of Death Matches” proved this week he doesn’t have to use weapons or bleed profusely in order to win matches. His first ranking is a good one as he defeated Jacob Black at IWA Mid-South on 7/10, then knocked off Charles Albenasi at FIP on 7/11, before finishing the weekend with a victory over Blake Balakis on 7/12. Impressive to say the least. As impressive as a guy his size doing a Canadian Destroyer? Hard to say. Look for more appearances from him in the future as his star continues to rise. #4 in the online poll with 28 votes.

5.	Ricochet (@KingRicochet)-As if you didn’t know already, in 2014 the world has been his oyster. With multiple title wins and tournament victories, the current DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Champion has been on a tear all year long. He returns to the Top 10 after a 3-0 week at Dragon Gate in Japan where he won several tag team matches in various forms. The only thing holding him back from a #3, #2, or even #1 ranking this week was his lack of singles victories. He doesn’t lack them in 2014 but he’s not had one in a few weeks. Perhaps the week coming up will be the week when he achieves that goal once again? For now, Ricochet returns home to the Top 10 with more big things on the horizon. #10 in the online poll.

6.	Matt Cross (@MDoggMattCross)-If there is one guy who defines “Title Collector” this year, it’s Matt Cross. At this point it would be easier to ask the question as to what title he DOESN’T hold rather than asking what titles he does hold. He is the CWF, Smash Wrestling, and now GSW Breakthrough Champion after defeating Tommy End on 12/7 for the vacant title. Obviously with this type of success, this is not his first time in the Top 10, but what he has yet to accomplish is a #1 ranking. Could that be the next accolade he adds to his already full mantle?

7.	Trent Barreta (@trentylocks)-Whether he goes by “Barreta” or just throws a question mark at the end of his name, it’s hard to argue with his success. The FIP World Champion had one of the bigger wins of the weekend (some would say the biggest title defense, even) when he knocked off Rich Swann and Roderick Strong in a 3 Way to retain the title on 7/11. While he has certainly been good, he hasn’t made as many Top 10 appearances this year as one might expect. With arguably the biggest win of the weekend, perhaps that’s just the momentum he needs to start climbing the Top 10 ladder in the upcoming weeks.

8.	Eddy Young (@The_Future_Eddy)-As if his 2-0-1 record the past week in the ring wasn’t enough, the SWE Heavyweight Champion set a new record in the online voting competition. He is now a 3 Time People’s Champion after collecting 1,576 votes and crushing the old record of 1,004 votes, held by Josh Bodom. Jimmy Nutts gave him a scare for most of the day as he broke the record as well, but at the end of the night, it was Eddy Young that once again reigned supreme. His popularity as well as his win-loss record have been quite impressive the last couple of months.

9.	DJ Hyde (@DJHyde_1)-Say what you want about DJ Hyde as an owner or as a wrestler, but at the end of the day, when this week was over with, he was the NEW Rockstar Pro Champion. The title went from Aaron Williams to Alex Colon on 7/9 to Rhino on 7/11, before finally making its home with DJ Hyde on 7/11. It was a weird week for a title that only had 2 previous owners. DJ Hyde, surprisingly, is making his first appearance in the Top 10. He’s had a mention here or there, but it was this title win that finally put him over the top.

10.	Chasyn Rance (@ChasynRance)-Maybe not a popular choice among the wrestling community, but the official voters have been given the marching orders to stay as fair and unbiased as possible. It was impossible to deny the FIP Florida Heritage Champion anymore after picking up his 5th and 6th victories in the last 3 weeks. His record of 9 wins out of his last 10 (the only non-win was a draw vs. Rhett Giddins) is as about as good as anyone on this list. So love it or hate it, the decision was made without any personal biases and based solely on his in-ring wins and losses recently.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Jimmy Nutts-#2 in the online poll with 1,099 votes
Peter Schwanz-#5 in the online poll with 25 votes
Deadly Dale-#6 in the online poll with 17 votes
Ace Perry-#7 in the online poll with 15 votes
Mikey McFinnegan-#8 in the online poll
Michael Elgin-#9 in the online poll
Jordan Kage
Matt Tremont
Cedric Alexander
KUSHIDA
Alex Shelley
Shane Strickland
LuFisto
Michael Hayes
Francisco Ciatso
Rump Thump
Roy Wilkins
Biff Busick
Ivelisse
Jimmy Parker
Christian Rose
Scott Wild
Will White
Nate Redwing
Jeremy Wyatt


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of July 14th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of July 14th, 20141
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-J2










1.	Juicy Product (JT Dunn @TheJuiceee & David Starr @TheProductDS)-Just when we thought this tag team couldn’t do anything else to surprise us, they shocked the world again. No one thought they’d be adding more gold to their collection on 7/12, but that’s exactly what they did when they challenged CUNTS (Kimber Lee & Annie Social) to an impromptu WSU Tag Team Title Match. They quickly came out victorious over the former #1 Tag Team and added yet another set of titles to their collection. They now hold the FIP, CZW, NYWC, and WSU Tag Team Titles and that…has earned them their record 7th #1 ranking. They broke their own previous record of 6 #1 rankings from a few weeks ago. Next on their agenda: MORE titles and a date with the Young Bucks at Beyond Wrestling. #2 in the online poll with 72 votes.

2.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter @BeardedBullys)-You’d be hard pressed to find a team more consistent in 2014 than Devin & Mason Cutter. While Juicy Product and Team IOU have been ranked #1 more times, The Hooligans have been ranked more often. They are the PGP, JCW, and Zero-1 USA Tag Team Champions and last week they defeated Shane Mercer and American Viking at IWA Mid-South on 7/10 and American Viking and Sir Isaac on 7/11 to improve their record to 6-2 over the last 3 weeks. #3 in the online poll with 68 votes.

3.	The Hystars (Atlas Hytower @AtlasHytower & Lance Star)-This tag team continues to surprise people as they get their 2nd ranking this week after winning their 4th straight match as a team. The PWAS Detroit Tag Team Champions defeated Breyer Wellington & N8 Mattson of The Threat to retain the titles on 7/11. They are absolutely living proof as to how consistency is key when it comes to these rankings. Maybe they haven’t beaten a team like The Young Bucks or Hooligans, but what they’ve been doing is quietly picking up wins and successfully defending their titles. Could a #1 ranking be the next goal?

4.	Team Good Balls (Johnny Primer & GOOD HANK FLANDERS)-The IWE Tag Team Champions have had some close calls, but have yet to really break into the Top 5. They’ve definitely had some weeks where they deserved it, but this week they left little doubt as they went 2-0 on the weekend to retain their titles and continue their reign as champs. On 7/11 they defeated former champions The Leatherheads and then followed that up by defeating Pat Skillz & Christian Cassanova on 7/12. Expect more big things from them if they can continue to retain those titles.

5.	The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley @REALBully5150 & D-Von Dudley @TestifyDevon)-This one may be a head scratcher for people who weren’t paying attention. How did a TNA tag team get ranked in the INDY Power Rankings (tag team edition)? Simple. They weren’t wrestling at TNA this week, so what did they do? They won the 2CW Tag Team Titles with a win over Kevin Steen & Jason Axe on 7/13 in a No Holds Barred Match. Hopefully we can get some dream matches with their title run, but time will tell. As long as they’re not active with TNA that week, they’ll have another shot at getting into the Tag Team Top 5.

People’s Champs. London Riots (Rob Lynch @RobLynchRIOTS & James Davis @LondonRiotsJD)-The online voting competition was going at snail's pace until the last couple of hours when 3 teams all jumped in front of F1rst Generation who led for most of the day. Out of NOWHERE, the IPW: UK British Tag Team Champions won the competition and became People's Champs for the week.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
The Pain Killers-#5 in the online poll with 23 votes
Young Bucks
BULLET CLUB
The Briscoes
Beer City Bruisers
Helter Skelter
Savages
AC/DC
Inked Aggression
Submission Squad
F1rst Generation-#4 in the online poll with 66 votes
Time Splitters
Osirian Portal
Absolute Andy & Michael Kovac
Greg Burridge & Stevie Boy
Bodyguy & Big Jon


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of July 21st, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of July 21st, 2014 
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-KI










1.	Chase Owens (@nwachaseowens)-The former People’s Champ now has a #1 to add to his collection of accolades. It was an INSANE week for the NWA Junior Heavyweight Champion. He travelled up to Canada and came away with a record of 9-0…in ONE week. This is certainly not his first ranking, but it is his first time at #1. He’s having a fantastic year, picking up victories where ever he goes, most often at NWA Smoky Mountain. When we updated the IPR 100 last week, Chase was sitting at #35. A #1 ranking will certainly help his standing. #3 in the online poll with 44 votes.

2.	Michael Elgin (@ROHMichaelElgin)-Being the ROH World Champion has a lot of advantages, ESPECIALLY when you go 2-0 with two successful title defenses in one weekend. The Unbreakable World Champion went into Cincinnati and Dearborn as champ and left as champ after laying waste to Roderick Strong and Kyle O’Reilly. It was his 3rd successful title defense in the last 2 weeks and was just enough to slot him at #2 this week, despite heavy competition. While he is still AIW Absolute and ½ of the AAW Tag Champs, his title collecting days may be over, but his ROH World Title run is just beginning. Tied for #6 in the online poll.

3.	Ricochet (@KingRicochet)-The DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Champion rarely goes more than a week or two without being ranked in the Top 10 this year. Last week he was #5 and this week he moves up two spots to #3. First he picked up a victory on 7/17 and then scored a win on Dragon Gate’s biggest stage as he teamed with Masato Yoshino to defeat Matt Sydal and CIMA in a Dream Match. The only thing holding him back from a historic 8th #1 right now is his lack of singles victories the last few weeks. With his success rate lately, one would think that will come in the very near future.

4.	Kongo Kong/Osyris (@RealKongoKong)-Last week’s #1 did absolutely nothing to halt his own momentum, but with very, very strong competition this week, he dropped a few spots. He did, however, score another strong victory as he defeated Shane Mercer to retain his IWA Mid-South World Title on 7/17. Mercer was able to throw the big man around, but in the end it was Kong who came out on top. The dominant monster has been having a fantastic June and July and it looks like nothing, not even the power of a challenger like Mercer, is going to stand in his way from another #1 ranking. #5 in the online poll with 22 votes.

5.	Rhett Giddins-The Florida Heavyweight Champion apparently knows nothing but winning. Once again he did just that as he defeated JD Amazing on 7/19 to add another title to his collection as he won the vacant USCW Heavyweight Title. Despite his winning ways, he continues to slip a bit in the Top 10, but that was true of several people this week due to all of the big shows and competition all over the Top 10. He’s still chasing that elusive #1, but if he keeps winning, it’s going to be impossible for him to miss out on it. Most voters feel that if he can knock off a big name in the near future, that could be what it takes to lock him in at #1.

6.	Chasyn Rance (@ChasynRance)-The FIP Florida Hertiage Champion and USCW Cruiserweight Champion scored not one but two wins on 7/19 as he teamed with Brittany (from TNA) and defeated Joey Mayberry & Ashleigh Lynn Ford and then defeated DJ Chino to retain his USCW Cruiserweight Title later in the night. He jumps up 4 spots after yet another solid week, whether some of his detractors like it or not. Much like Rhett Giddins, a couple more big wins and you may be seeing him at the very top of the Top 10. Tied for #10 in the online poll.

7.	Kevin Steen (@FightSteenFight)-Maybe an emotional pick on the part of the voters, but at the end of the day, he still had a successful weekend as he defeated Steve Corino in his final match at ROH on 7/19 and then knocked off Tyson Dux at Smash Wrestling on 7/20. His only loss was vs. Silas Young at ROH in a No DQ match on 7/18. He finishes ranked #7 after having been ranked 5 times at #1 (a record at that time) last year. Thanks Steen Thanks, indeed. Tied for #10 in the online poll.

8.	Drolix (@Drolix1)-While he may have had a poor showing in the online poll, the official voters came to his defense as they understood the prestige of the MCW Shane Shamrock Memorial Cup. This year he was the winner after defeating Shaun Cannon and then defeating Bolt Brady, Bo Nekoda, Bu Ku Dao, Papadon, and Shane Strickland in the Finals. This is his first ranking and if the 2014 Shane Shamrock Memorial Cup was any indication, it won’t be his last.

9.	Mickie Knuckles (@MickieLKnuckles)-She’s back! “The Walking Episode of Cops” returns to the Indy Power Rankings after a leg injury sidelined her from active competition. On May 12th, 2014, she was ranked #3. This week, she’s back in the pack, which considering where she came from is damn impressive. On 7/17 she defeated Mistress Burgandi in a hard-hitting war at IWA Mid-South and then retained her UIW Women’s Title on 7/19 with a victory vs. Pandora. With her back in the ring again, expect to start seeing her name pop up more and more as we head towards the end of the year. Tied for #8 in the online poll.

10.	Michael Monsoon (@MichaelMonsoon)-Monsoon drowned the competition this week! OK, bad pun. In all seriousness, first he picked up a HUGE win in the Lou Thesz Cup Battle Royal on 7/18 at IPW and then he followed that up with another impressive victory. He absolutely DOMINATED the online voting competition from start to finish to become this week’s People’s Champ with 151 votes. At the start of the day he just wanted to prove he belonged, but by the end, he proved that he can be a major player given the right circumstances. We hope to see more of him in the near future.

Honorable Mention-Brian Cage-FSP Champion defeated Chris Masters on 7/18 to retain the title and came just a vote or two away from cracking the Top 10.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Sozio
Cedric Alexander- Tied for #6 in the online poll.
Josh Bodom- Tied for #10 in the online poll.
James Anthony -#2 in the online poll with 47 votes
Marty Scurll-#4 in the online poll with 32 votes
Marcus Anthony
Oliver Grey
Puerto Rican Hound Dog
Christian Rose
Ricky Love
AJ Steele
Matt Cage
Shane Hollister
Mallaki Matthews
Matt Tremont
Danny Duggan
Eric Emanon- Tied for #8 in the online poll.
Kellan Thomas
Arik Royal
Charlie Weston
Matt Hardy


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Is Chris Owens good?


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Is Chris Owens good?


Chase Owens? Yep, he is. Bigger companies should book him more.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of July 21st, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of July 21st, 2014
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-KP










1.	reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly @ROHOReilly & Bobby Fish @TheBobbyFish)-It’s been long overdue, but the ROH World Tag Team Champions finally got their first #1 ranking as a team. First, they defeated the makeshift team of Rocky Romero & Tommaso Ciampa on 7/18 to retain the titles and then they followed that up on 7/19 by defeating The Monster Mafia. It’s clear that the voters were looking for some consistency out of one of the best tag teams in the world and a weekend where they had 2 big victories to run their win streak to 6 was exactly what the doctor ordered. The 3 time ROH World Tag Team Champions now have a #1 ranking to add to their impressive list of accolades…now let’s see if they can do it again and keep the momentum going. #5 in the online poll.

2.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter @BeardedBullys)-When you do this write-up, you have to try to find new adjectives to make it interesting, but The Cutter Brothers have been ranked so many times that we’re starting to run out of ways to describe what they’re doing this year. They have consistently been in the Top 5 and this week was no different after they won a big 4 way at IWA Mid-South vs. Dale Patricks & Johnny Rotten Sixx, Gary Jay & The American Viking, and Josh Crane & Tripp Cassidy on 7/17. Their record is an impressive 7-2 over the last 4 weeks. Very few teams team as often as these two and very few win as often. Their debuts at DREAMWAVE and AAW the last 2 weeks were a welcome surprise. Look for more big things throughout 2014.

3.	Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian)-Surprisingly, this is the former TNA World Tag Team Champions’ first time cracking the Top 5. Unfortunately for them, with their name value, they’re stuck in big-time matches and have come up on the losing end until ROH over the weekend. They scored two big victories after defeating Adam Cole & Jay Lethal on 7/18 and then followed that up with a #1 Contendership win in a 4 Way vs. War Machine, The Briscoes, and The Decade. Now that they’re getting out all over the place on the indies, you can expect to see them popping up in the Top 5 more and more.

4.	The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield @MrHatfield4 & Mark Angelosetti @MarkAngelosetti)-This CHIKARA tag team had arguably the biggest weekend of any other team with their victory over The Pieces of Hate to win the CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas. Unfortunately for them, that win was slightly overshadowed (for our purposes) by the loss vs. The Flood and Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes on 7/19. They had a chance for a 3rd #1 ranking, but the loss ultimately cost them a chance at the #1, but their victory the next day was so huge that it was impossible to deny them from the Top 5. Despite the loss, they have still won 11 of their last 12 matches.

5.	Black Wall Street (Napalm Bomb & Solo)-The MCW Tag Team Champions have come VERY close to reaching the Top 5 several times, but they finally breakthrough this week after defeating Adam Flash & Ronnie Zukko on 7/19 to retain their titles. That was their 7th straight win as a team and now that they’ve finally gotten into the Top 5, the sky’s the limit for this team. If they keep winning, it’s likely they’ll keep getting ranked.

People’s Champs. England’s Calling (Joel Redman @NXTOliverGrey & Martin Stone)-The RPW British Tag Team Champions got on the poll by defeating The Kartel (former People’s Champs) to retain the titles on 7/20, which was their 2nd straight win. The poll itself was a WAR between Music City Wrecking Crew, Soul Shooters, and England’s Calling, but when it was all said and done, the UK prevailed once again for the 2nd straight week after 135 votes were cast for this impressive team.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Reno Scum
Music City Wrecking Crew-#2 in the online poll with 121 votes
The Decade
The Batiri
Candice & Joey
Beer City Bruisers-#4 in the online poll with 20 votes
Zero Gravity
London Riots
Soul Shooters-#3 in the online poll with 97 votes
Scotty Slade & Brian Milonas

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of August 4th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of August 4th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Pr










1.	OI4K (Dave & Jake Crist)-Call them The Ring Rydas, call them Irish Airborne, or their most well-known name now “Ohio is for Killers” but just remember how good of a tag team they are. Over the weekend they ended the long reign of Aaron Williams & Ron Mathis at D1W to add some new gold to their collection. They are now the JCW and D1W Tag Team Champions and the official voters really came out to support them this week. This is their 2nd #1 ranking, a feat that has not been accomplished by very many teams. #2 in the online poll with 27 votes.

2.	AC/DC (Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin)-Hard to believe that this is the first ranking for the DREAMWAVE Tag Team Champions. They’ve had some close calls where they almost got in, but they finally broke through this week after defeating The Hooligans. Don’t forget the importance of that victory as The Hooligans are currently #1 in the Tag Team Top 50 for 2014. That big win shot them all the way up the ranks this week as several official voters even had them at #1. If they can keep that momentum going, a #1 ranking is inevitable.

3.	Helter Skelter (Alex Castle & Markus Crane)-Much like AC/DC, surprisingly, this is their first time in the Tag Team Top 5. They’ve come close on more than one occasion, but this week was the time when they finally got in. After a win vs. The Young Bucks recently, they had all the momentum on their side as they defeated The Devastation Corporation on 8/2 to run their win streak to 3 straight, having won 4 of their last 5 matches. With wins over 2 former #1 Tag Teams (Team Lucha/Los Ben Dejos and The Best Friends) during that span, this ranking was long overdue.

4.	London Riots (Rob Lynch & James Davis)-The former #1 and former People’s Champs jump back into the top 5 after defeating D&D Security on 8/3 to retain the titles in a “Riots Rules” Match. In recent weeks they hadn’t been quite as dominant as they had been over the last few months, but perhaps that win combined with this ranking could be the type of thing that could get them back on a roll. They have proven to be more consistently successful than any tag team in the UK this year. Time will tell if that will continue.

5.	Roscoe Eat Lisa (Mikey McFinnegan & Zakk Sawyers)-They are now TWO time People’s Champs after winning the online voting competition this week for a 2nd time with 44 votes. What got them into that position was their victory over The Viking War Party for the SNPW Tag Team Titles. This is their first venture into the Tag Team Top 5, but the way things are going for them, it’s unlikely it will be their last.

Honorable Mention. Beautiful Bald Besties (Michael Stevens & Zac Edwards)-The NEW UIW Tag Team Champions came just a vote or two away from cracking the Tag Team Top 5, but what ultimately cost them was the lack of votes in the online voting competition. Those votes count!

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Hooligans-#4 in the online poll
Jamin Olivencia & Chris Silvio-#3 in the online poll
Rock N Roll Express
Two Star Heroes-#5 in the online poll
Keel Holding
Zero Gravity
Ricky Cruz & Brandon Espinosa


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Check out our first show on Filling the Void: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/08/12/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of August 4th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of August 4th, 2014 http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpre...wer-rankings-for-the-week-of-august-4th-2014/










1. Chase Owens – A slow week considering what his record has been over the past few weeks but the current NWA Junior Heavyweight Champion picked up his 2 biggest wins over the week defeating Papadon & Rhett Titus. A huge past 3 weeks as Owens dominates the #1 spot… will it continue next week?

2. Jesse Amato – A huge Sunday night for Jesse F’N Amato as he defeated Rob Rage in a Dog Collar Match, Aiden Rayne in a Cactus & Casket Match & finally, PD Flex in a Barbed Wire Deathmatch to win the 2nd Deathproof Tournament! With this being his first ranking ever, what a way to put his name on our radar.

3. Tommaso Ciampa – Last week’s #6 moves up a few spots picking up 3 wins in the Midwest! With an upcoming ROH World Title shot & the momentum the “Sicilian Psychopath” has, could he capture his first #1 soon?

4. Kongo Kong – Current IWA Mid-South Heavyweight Champion stays in the top 10 after his wins over Bolt Brady & Bam Bam Bundy over the week! With him wrestling as constantly as he is, we can only imagine to see this behemoth in the rankings more often.

5. Hudson Envy – AWS Women’s Champion decided she wanted some more gold over the week as she captured the AOS Women’s Title! #10 last week, #5 this week… could this very beautiful yet extremely tough lady be #1 in the future? She’s sure on our radar to do so!

6. Shane Helms – Sugar Shane, the Hurricane…. whichever you wish to call him, has made the IPR poll for the very first time as he dominated at NWA Legends Fest over the weekend picking up 2 wins! If we can see consistency from this former WWE star, he could very well be a #1 in the future.

7. Peter Schwanz – For a dude that doesn’t usually have a week off, it’s not surprising to see him make the poll this week! He had 2 wins over the week including a huge mixed tag win v. Joey Avalon & Melanie Cruise! If he keeps dominating the Midwest, it wouldn’t be a surprise to see him rise through the rankings.

8. Matt Cage – Current AAW Heritage Champ decided to go win some more gold as he captured the Dreamwave Championship over the week! 2014 has been exactly what his nickname is… “Money”, for Matt Cage. If he continues this hot streak, this Proud Caucasian could be #1 very soon!

9. Melvin Maximus – Former OVW TV Champion returns to the poll after picking up a HUGE win, becoming the NEW OVW Champion. With the ridiclious streak he’s had in the past, could we be seeing the second coming of it and him at #1 for multiple weeks in the future?

10. Marc Hauss – A bunch of first times on the poll concludes with a man rising up in his area as he picked up one of the biggest wins of his career defeating the former Curt Hawkins, Brian Myers at Upstate Pro Wrestling along with a 3-1 record on top of that. Who’s Hauss? The IPR could be Marc’s Hauss if he continues this hot streak.

Honorable Mention: Carter Mason – #2 in the fan poll this week wasn’t enough for this double champion to make the poll! Current Fringe & PWE Champ defeated 4 other men in a 5 man elimination match at PWE to retain his championship. A big week this weekend could see Mason return to the polls!

Others missing out/receiving votes:
Chris Masters
Bad Bones
Adam Pearce
Bubblegum
Michael Hayes
Ricky Starks
Spidar Boodrow
Ethan Case
Cedric Alexander
Joe Gacy
Devin Thomas
Nate Redwing

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
Check out our first show on Filling the Void: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/08/12/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of August 11th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of August 11th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Rs









1.	Kazuchika Okada (@rainmaker_chaos)-Mark this down as the first time he’s been ranked in the Indy Power Rankings and with his first ranking, comes a #1 ranking. Hard to argue with him at #1 after he won the very prestigious New Japan G1 Climax Tournament, finishing it off this week by defeating Hirooki Goto on 8/4, Lance Archer on 8/6, Minoru Suzuki on 8/8, and then Nakamura on 8/10 in the Finals. While many would debate whether New Japan is in fact an independent promotion, by our standards in 2014, he qualified and took home the top spot. Next year, ALL New Japan will be eligible. For now, it’s only the talent that has wrestled in the U.S., Canada, or Europe in 2014. Tied for #2 in the online poll.

2.	Chase Owens (@nwachaseowens)-His streak of #1 rankings has been broken, but it was a struggle to bump him out of the #1 spot this week. After all of his wins in recent weeks, he picked up 2 more including another title in the Mid-Atlantic Junior Heavyweight Title after 2 wins over Sigmon this week. While his streak has been broken, this high ranking just adds more points to his 2014 IPR 100 ranking and can only start pushing him higher and higher up the Top 100 with just a few months to go. 

3.	Kongo Kong/Osyris (@RealKongoKong)-Much like Chase Owens, this “monsta” refuses to lose. He has been ranked every week for a couple of months now. The IWA World Champion doesn’t just win at IWA, he wins anywhere and everywhere he goes. Strong Style Wrestling was no different over the weekend as he defeated D1W Champion Madman Pondo to prove that he is the true king of the Midwest right now. After that, he defeated John Wayne Murdoch to retain his title on 8/10 in a fantastic contest. If you’re in this beast’s way, it’s time to get the hell out of the way. He’s not stopping any time soon. Tied for #2 in the online poll.

4.	Hy Zaya-It’s been a couple of months since the Ninja cracked the Top 10, but he forced his way in after winning the First Annual JC Bailey Memorial Tournament at CCW on 8/9. On top of that, he finished off his weekend with a victory vs. Harry Palmer at IWA Mid-South on 8/10. While he stays mostly in the Midwest, he has had a stellar 2014, racking up wins and titles where ever he goes. Time will tell if he can keep this pace up as he has been competing almost every weekend for several months now.

5.	Kay Lee Ray (@Kay_Lee_Ray)-Another first-timer to the IPR Top 10 jumps in with both feet after an outstanding weekend where she beat Martin Kirby for the SWE Speed King Title on 8/9. That same day she defeated Kris Travis by DQ and then finished off the weekend on 8/10, retaining the title vs. Robbie X, Jimmy Havoc, & Zak Northern. It was a strong 3-0 weekend for her and a great start for her to possibly start climbing up the rankings in the future. We hope to see more to come from this rising star! #8 in the online poll.

6.	BJ Whitmer (@bj_whitmer)-The IWA East Coast Champion had a chance at a 3-0 weekend but was unable to make the AIW show on 8/8 and thus ended up going 2-0 instead. On 8/9 he teamed with Jimmy Jacobs to defeat Caprice Coleman and Takaaki Watanabe and then “Mr. IWA” went to IWA Mid-South on 8/10 where he won a #1 Contender’s Match, defeating Ace Perry, Gary Jay, Reed Bentley, and Shane Mercer. He has the IWA World Title in his sights, but standing in his way will be the monstrous Kongo Kong!

7.	Michael Elgin (@ROHMichaelElgin)-One up and one down for the ROH World Champion as it was kind of a battle of champions as it was Elgin, the ROH and AIW Absolute Champ taking on PWX and WrestleForce Champ Cedric Alexander on 8/9. In the end, “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin came out on top and got ranked yet again. While he’s not working the breakneck schedule he was at the beginning of the year, he is defending the ROH World Title every chance he gets. He’s currently sitting at #2 in the IPR 100 after coming in at #1 last year. He has a few months left to sneak back into that #1 spot!

8.	Zack Sabre Jr. (@zacksabrejr)-Here’s another name that hasn’t been seen in the IPR Top 10 for several months, but after some success at NOAH over the weekend he returned with a bang. First he defeated Hajime Ohara and Jinzo on 8/8 in a 3 Way at NOAH and then won a 13 Man Battle Royal the same day. It was that combined with him winning 5 of his last 6 matches that helped get him ranked this week. It will be interesting to see how he fares in PWG’s Battle of Los Angeles coming up.

9.	Drew Galloway (@TheDrewMcIntyre)-What a return to the indies it was for the former Drew McIntyre as on his first night at EVOLVE he knocked off Chris Hero to win the title there. He then went on to defeat Anthony Nese to retain the title, before finally losing to Ricochet the last day, which isn’t exactly a bad loss considering Ricochet is sitting in the driver’s seat for #1 in the IPR 100 this year. This former WWE star is making big waves and after his huge weekend at EVOLVE it will be enjoyable to see what he can do from here. #9 in the online poll.

10.	Beautiful Beaa (@BeaaMoscrip)-The first ever SCPW Canadian Hybrid Champion proved once again how important the fan poll was this week as she squeaked into the Top 10. She was tied with John Greed at the end of the day, but her higher vote total in the fan poll pushed her above Greed for the #10 spot this week. It was a solid 2-0 week for the new champ and if she can continue this momentum, it won’t be her last time cracking the Top 10. #5 in the online poll.

People’s Champ. Bill Black/Will White (@BBlackWrestling)-One of the most unique characters in all of Canada retained his Squared Circle Live Premier Title on 8/10 vs. Ashley Sixx and then took that success to the online vote where he came from behind to secure the People’s Champ award this week.









Honorable Mention. John Greed (@greedwrestling)-He had a big 3-0 week, but fell just short of making the Top 10 as he didn’t quite have enough fan votes to push him past Beautiful Beaa this week. Strong showing by the Canadian talent this week, overall.

Others missing out/receiving votes:
Jeremy Prophet
Ricochet
Chase Matthews-#4 in the online poll
Mitch Page
Caleb Konley
Chasyn Rance
Davey Vega
Jack Thriller-Tied for #10 in the online poll
Russ Jones-Tied for #6 in the online poll
Channing Decker-Tied for #6 in the online poll
Lee Byford-Tied for #10 in the online poll
Scott Wild
Brad Attitude
AJ Styles


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
Check out our first show on Filling the Void: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/08/12/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of August 11th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of August 11th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Rv










1.	Time Splitters (Alex Shelley @fakekinkade & KUSHIDA @Kushida_Canada)-The IWGP Junior Tag Team Champions get their first #1 ranking after defeating the ROH World Tag Team Champions on 8/10. It was a HUGE victory for the champs as they scored arguably the biggest win of the weekend over the top (again, arguably) the team with the biggest tag team titles in the U.S. Very few teams could claim the quality of opponents (reDRagon) as solid as Shelley & KUSHIDA. It was almost a full sweep by the official voters as Time Splitters were not any lower than #2 on anyone’s ballot. Time will tell if they can continue this hot streak! #5 in the online poll.

2.	Hot and Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack)-The wXw Germany Tag Team Champions grab their first ranking after defeating Keel Holding twice (in a straight up tag and 8 Man Tag) in one night on 8/8 to retain the titles. Those two wins actually snapped a 3 match losing streak for the team, but as the poll stated, prior to that, they had won 3 straight matches so they have now won 5 of their last 8 matches as a team. With some of the teams they’ve beaten this year, it’s likely you’ll be seeing them crack the Top 5 again before the end of 2014.

3.	Hystars (Atlas Hytower @AHytower & Lance Star)-How many times has this team popped up in the Top 5 in the last few months? The answer is 3 and they don’t show any signs of stopping any time soon. They are 5-0 so far as a team as they are dominating PWAS Detroit as tag champs. If they can really start adding some strength of competition with some established teams to their win list, a #1 ranking is still a very good possibility. They’ll need to keep winning in order to keep getting ranked and with 5 wins already together, an even stronger win streak could do wonders for them.

4.	Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels @facdaniels & Frankie Kazarian @FrankieKazarian)-Here’s a team that currently don’t hold any titles, though they do have an ROH World Tag Team Title shot coming up on 8/15 at ROH Field of Honor. A tag team title win there and it’s doubtful that anyone will be able to deny them the #1 spot. The win vs. The Young Bucks on 8/9 at ROH marked their 3rd straight win as a team. Considering their quality of opponents, a title win at ROH would almost guarantee their first #1 ranking. We’re definitely interested to see what happens, that’s for sure! 

5.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter @BeardedBullys)-Are they the best tag team in the world? For those not yet familiar with them, names like The Young Bucks might be thrown out as an alternative answer to that question. Word to the wise…The Hooligans have already beaten The Young Bucks. Not only that, they’re currently sitting pretty (as pretty as a bearded bully can be) in the #1 spot in the Tag Team Top 50 and this #5 ranking will only add to that. They won one of the bigger matches of the weekend as they defeated Team Friday (B-Boy & Homicide) and Team IOU in a 3 Way on 8/10 at IWA Mid-South to finish the weekend with a 2-1 record (and 3 titles by the way). 

People’s Champs. F1rst Generation (James Anthony @87JamesAnthony & Victor Andrews @Im_MrEverything)-The PWF and NEW RWC Tag Team Champions dominated the poll for most of the day until The Prestige closed the gap at the end of the day. In the end, it was too little too late and this hungry young tag team collected their first People’s Champs award.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
The Prestige-#2 in the online poll with 52 votes
Honor Society-#3 in the online poll
Corey Havoc & Dr. Hurtz-#4 in the online poll
The Juicy Product
Jamin Olivencia & Chris Silvio
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
Premier Athlete Brand 

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
Check out our first show on Filling the Void: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/08/12/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Who should be #1 in the Indy Power Rankings for the Week of 8/18/14?*

Who should be #1 in the Indy Power Rankings for the Week of 8/18/14? http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-ST


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of August 18th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of August 18th, 2014 http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpre...er-rankings-for-the-week-of-august-18th-2014/










1.	Michael Elgin (@ROHMichaelElgin)-While it’s arguable that he was the clear cut #1 this week (it was anything but a sweep among the official voters) it is pretty obvious that Elgin scored the biggest victory of the weekend when he retained the ROH World Title vs. 3 of the best wrestlers in the world in Adam Cole, AJ Styles (the IWGP Champ by the way) and Jay Briscoe. Elgin’s dominance has been well documented over the last 2 years and this ROH World Title reign is only serving to hammer that point home. He keeps inching his way closer to Ricochet’s #1 spot in the IPR 100. It’s going to be a battle until the end of 2014 without question! #7 in the online poll.

2.	Chase Owens (@nwachaseowens)-What more can be said about this talent? Every week for the last couple of months he’s been on our list and not just on the list, but HIGHLY ranked on the list. Whether it’s #1 or #2, Owens proved once again that he is a force to be reckoned with as he retained the NWA Junior Heavyweight Title twice over the weekend at NWA Smoky Mountain, defeating Andrew Boyd on 8/15 and Sugar Dunkerton on 8/16. He looks almost unstoppable at this point. A lot of voters are starting to wonder if he can keep this going throughout the rest of 2014 and make a serious run at the #1 spot in the IPR 100. Time will tell. Tied for #9 in the online poll.

3.	Kongo Kong (@RealKongoKong)-Much like Chase Owens, this big man just does not go away. He wins, wins, and wins. This week he only had one show, but again, it was a victory as he defeated Tank at FWF on 8/16. This “monsta” damn near broke the ring twice with his behemoth of an opponent and in the end, as usual Kongo Kong came out on top. The IWA Mid-South Champion has been absolutely unstoppable the last couple of months and again, like Chase Owens, the question is looming as to whether he can make a strong run at the #1 spot in the IPR 100 this year. It’s been absolutely entertaining to watch. #6 in the online poll.

4.	Cedric Alexander (@CedricAlexander)-The PWX and WrestleForce Champion had a very solid weekend after his narrow loss to Michael Elgin last week. First he defeated the very talented ACH at ROH on 8/15 and then he successfully defended his PWX Heavyweight Title when he defeated Marcellus King on 8/16. It’s no secret that voters have snubbed Cedric on more than one occasion this year, but this week was not one of those weeks. With as good as he’s been the last few months in the ring, if he can match that with his win-loss record, the sky is the limit for this young superstar.

5.	Ricochet (@KingRicochet)-As if Ricochet hasn’t had enough success this year, he decided to add another title to his collection when he travelled to House of Glory in New York over the weekend. On 8/16 he defeated Marq Quen, Anthony Gangone, and Drew Gulak to win the tournament for the HoG Heavyweight Title. His only loss over the weekend was vs. Louis Lyndon at AAW, which is what likely cost him a #1 ranking this week (which would have added to his record 7 #1 rankings). With Elgin at #1, he loses a bit of ground at the #1 spot in the IPR 100, but not too much as all rankings add to the overall total. #8 in the online poll.

6.	Shane Hollister (@The_Shug)-The AAW and SCW Heavyweight Champion makes a well-deserved return to the Top 10 this week after having one of the bigger wins of the weekend when he turned away the challenge of Johnny Gargano and #AllEgo. Hollister is no stranger to the Top 10 this year and while his original challenge of Eddie Kingston would have been big if he scored the victory, it’s arguable that this victory was even bigger than the original signed match. That match against Kingston should come at some point and when it does, Hollister will have another chance to prove that he’s the best in the Midwest.

7.	Courtney Rush (@CourtneyRush)-What a victory for Courtney Rush over the weekend when she defeated 3 of the best not only women’s wrestlers, but 3 of the best in the world on 8/16. Add to the win a big title in the NCW Femme Fatales Title and you see why she’s ranked for the first time this week. It was a monumental victory when she knocked off Champion Mercedes Martinez along with Cheerleader Melissa and Lufisto in a 4 Way and she’s rewarded for that in the Top 10. Should she have been higher? We’ll leave that argument to someone else, but it was one hell of a win, regardless.

8.	Yamamoto (@YoshiTatsulsm)-It’s apparent that a lot of the talent that was released by the WWE recently are landing on their feet and Yamamoto helped solidify that fact when he defeated Aaron Epic for the Florida Heavyweight title on 8/16. Not only that, he finished off the weekend with a title defense when he defeated Chico Adams on 8/17. BELIEVE 79 and BELIEVE 80 were the showcase for this underutilized wrestler and if he can continue this run, there’s no reason to believe he can’t be #1.

9.	Matt Cross (@MDoggMattCross)-The bearded title collector once again returns to the Top 10 after yet another huge victory over the weekend. This time it was him extending his win streak at Smash Wrestling with a successful title defense vs. Chris Hero on 8/17 in Canada. He has been winning titles all over the world in 2014 and with the momentum he’s building, it’s hard to believe it’s going to stop any time soon. He has been absolutely unstoppable in several promotions (Smash being the most notable) and that is really starting to show with Top 10 ranking after Top 10 ranking. Tied for #9 in the online poll.

10.	James Anthony (@87JamesAnthony)-A lot of people may not be familiar with this young up and comer, but if you pay attention to our ranking and especially the polls week after week, he’s been doing everything he can to compete as much as possible and get his name out there. He currently holds 3 titles in the RWC Tag Team Titles, the PWF Tag Team Titles, and the AIWF World Cruiserweight Title. Over the weekend he retained the AIWF Cruiserweight Title yet again after defeating Natural Born Playa on 8/16. His fans showed up to help his cause in the online poll and he snuck in this week as he was #2 in the poll with 39 votes.

Honorable Mention. Icarus (@IcarusWRW)-The CHIKARA Grand Champion returned from injury over the weekend in Canada with 2 solid victories to get another mention this week. While he may not have gotten to consistently compete throughout 2014, his victories are starting to add up. On 8/16 he won a big 10 man tag team match and then followed that up on 8/17 with a victory/title defense over Juan Francisco de Coronado. If he can remain healthy, he’s got plenty of time in 2014 to improve his ranking in the IPR 100 which is far too low right now for a champion of his calibre. 

People’s Champ. Lightning Bolt Johnson-It wasn’t even close as the FWF Cruiserweight Champion crushed everyone in the poll for a 2nd time to once again become the People’s Champion of the Indy Power Rankings. His popularity is soaring right now as he received 282 votes! Boom!









Others missing out/receiving votes:
Jack Fox
Jorge Santi
Heidi Lovelace
Michael Hayes
Chris Jones
Lee Byford
Melvin Maximus
Johnny Primer-Tied for #4 in the online poll
Brandon Gatson
Jay Lethal
Jason Kincaid
Jay Anthony-#3 in the online poll with 22 votes
Scotty O’Shea

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guests are Joseph Schwartz & Thunderkitty): http://Blogtalkradio.com/weeklywrestlingpodcast
Check out our 2nd show on Filling the Void with special guest, Miss Dislexia: http://tobtr.com/s/6768645


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of August 18th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of August 18th, 2014 
http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpre...-team-top-5-for-the-week-of-august-18th-2014/










1.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter @BeardedBullys)-Whether it’s in Mexico or in the States, these Hooligans don’t slow down for anything. The PGP, Zero 1 USA, and High Risk Tag Team Champions took their fat guy flips to Mexico over the weekend and emerged undefeated after a very successful weekend South of the Border. They’ve had an amazing 2014 and this only helps solidify their #1 spot in the Tag Team Top 50 for this year. There are just a few months left in 2014 and with teams like Juicy Product and Team IOU nipping at their heels, can these bearded bullies hang on to the #1 ranking for the year? One thing is for sure, they’ll be doing the Hooligan Hustle in an attempt to get their names out there even further. Wins over teams like The Young Bucks are just the type of thing these competitors crave. Congrats again to this fantastic tag team on yet another #1 ranking. #4 in the online poll.

2.	reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly @ROHOReilly & Bobby Fish @TheBobbyFish)-While they just barely missed out on their 2nd #1 ranking this year, this dominant tag team scored arguably the biggest win of the weekend when they once again turned away the challenge of Bad Influence at ROH’s Field of Honor show on 8/15. They’ve got a lot of challengers lining up for a crack at their titles and if they can come away with a few victories in the upcoming months, there’s no doubt that we’ll be seeing them at the top spot in the Top 5 once again. Next up for this team is an 8 Man Elimination Match vs. The Briscoes, Christopher Daniels, and Frankie Kazarian, followed by another match with The Young Bucks. Time will tell if they can keep their stranglehold on the ROH World Tag Team Titles.

3.	OI4K (Dave Crist @OIFK1324 & Jake Crist)-2 weeks ago they were sitting in the #1 spot in the Tag Team Top 5 for a second time, but after just a bit of inactivity as a team, they return this week to the #3 spot. On 8/13 they defeated Ron Mathis & Zakk Spadez at Rockstar Pro, proving that the D1W & JCW Tag Team Champions can be successful anywhere they compete together. One thing we would like to see is for Rockstar Pro to create a set of Tag Team Titles for this talented tag team to set their sights on. With a lot of heavy competition this week, they still managed to make their way into the Top 5 and that says something about their success and ability as a team.

4.	The Colony (Fire Ant @TheFireAnt & Worker Ant @BigBluANT)-Surprisingly this is the very first ranking in the Tag Team Top 5 for these CHIKARA regulars. One could point the finger to the fact that CHIKARA did not run for a lot of the year, but it’s also due to the fact that The Colony haven’t gotten to team as much as they probably would have liked. That being said, this week was probably their biggest weekend of the year as they teamed with Icarus & The Throwbacks to defeat The Flood & The Devastation Corporation on 8/16 and then they won a big Four Way Tag Team Elimination Match, defeating Los Ice Creams, The McGoths, and The Osirian Portal on 8/17 to go 2-0 on the weekend. We absolutely hope to see more of this team in 2014.

5.	3.0 (Scott Parker @Jagged3point0 & Shane Matthews @Shane3point0)-After a very good 2013, they’ve been slightly MIA in the Indy Power Rankings/Tag Team Top 5 this year. Much like The Colony, however, this was their weekend to prove themselves once again against some solid competition. On 8/16 they defeated Colony Xtreme Force and then on 8/17 they teamed with Archibald Peck to defeat The Wrecking Crew. No doubt their reputation as a good team helped them sneak in the Top 5 this week as there were a handful of undefeated teams over the weekend, but 3.0 had what it took to get the nod at #5 from the official voters.

People’s Champs. Team IOU (Kerry Awful @KerryAwful & Nick Iggy @NickIggy)-A boy and his dog rise to the occasion once again as after a successful week at SWE on 8/15, they enter the poll and come out victorious once again with 56 votes from their fans. They’re still sitting at #2 in the Tag Team Top 50 for 2014 and (cheap plug) you can pick up their t-shirts at http://www.prowrestlingtees.com/wrestler-t-shirts-1/team-iou.html










Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Irn Jew
Hunter Brothers
The Decade
The Uprising
The Worst Case Scenario-#2 in the online poll with 47 votes
Roscoe Eat Lisa-#3 in the online poll with 31 votes
The Brutes-#5 in the online poll
Salt N’ Pimpin
The Von Dooms
The Heatseekers	
The Grind
Anchors Away	


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
Check out our first show on Filling the Void with Special Guest, Miss Dislexia: http://tobtr.com/s/6768645


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

its always good to see reDragon high on the list .They've been around for a good while and deserve the Recongination.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*More fans need to be exposed to Worst Case Scenario and their manager The Tommy Thomas. Hopefully Cedric can put in a good word for them at ROH and they can get booked. They are just so damn good at being sports entertainers.*


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

Too Far Gone said:


> *More fans need to be exposed to Worst Case Scenario and their manager The Tommy Thomas. Hopefully Cedric can put in a good word for them at ROH and they can get booked. They are just so damn good at being sports entertainers.*


We did a podcast with Ethan Case not too long ago (cheap plug: blogtalkradio.com/weeklywrestlingpodcast) and he was awesome. Had a great time and while we knew about them before, we had snubbed them a lot from the rankings because after they lost those PWX Tag Team Titles they struggled to string wins together. Hopefully they get on a win streak now.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

CZWRUBE said:


> its always good to see reDragon high on the list .They've been around for a good while and deserve the Recongination.


It's very odd that they've only been ranked #1 once this year, but that has a lot to do with them almost exclusively (with the exception of a Beyond appearance and a UK tour) in ROH and on top of that, they don't team every show so it's hard to get ranked #1 with no momentum behind them. They're back in the swing of things so we'll see if they continue that this weekend but unfortunately for them they don't have any straight up tags...just that big 8 man elimination which we're doubting they'll come out on top of.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings Reveal 8/26/14*

Tomorrow at 3 PM EST! Tune into The Indy Power Rankings Reveal where you can be the very first to get the full Top 10 for this week! We also chat with a beast of a man in Lee Byford. If you haven't seen this man at work, he can be described as a modern day Bam Bam Bigelow who has no regard for his opponents well-being. Don't believe us? Go look him up on YouTube! He's a monster! 










http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/08/26/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of August 25th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of August 25th, 2014 
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-UA











1.	Michael Elgin (@ROHMichaelElgin)-It was a long time coming as he was steadily climbing his way up, but with this #1 ranking, Michael Elgin has now overtaken Ricochet for the current #1 spot in the 2014 IPR 100. If he can hang on for a few months, he’ll be #1 for the 2nd straight year. In the meantime, give credit to him for 2 big victories over the weekend as he retained his ROH World Title vs. Silas Young on 8/22 and Tommaso Ciampa on 8/23. You can call him “Unbreakable” or call him “Canadian Crazy Horse”, but at the end of the day, you better call him champion…and also #1. This is his 5th #1 ranking in 2014 and his 2nd straight week at #1. #8 in the online poll.

2.	AJ Styles (@AJStylesOrg)-It’s a “phenomenal” return to the Top 10 for the IWGP Heavyweight Champion. Over the weekend at ROH, he came back to claim a very high spot in the Top 10 after being absent for several weeks. This time he gave the official voters no choice but to vote for him as he defeated Kyle O’Reilly on 8/22 and then Cedric Alexander on 8/23. Consider this, AJ defeated the PWG World Champion and ½ of the ROH World Tag Team Champions AND defeated the PWX Heavyweight and WrestleForce Champion the next night. He conquered two of the top champions on each coast in a span of 2 days. Impressive weekend for AJ to say the least. #9 in the online poll.

3.	Kongo Kong/Osyris (@RealKongoKong)-“The Monsta” kept his undefeated streak alive over the weekend as he beat Mike Rollins on 8/22 at BCW Can-Am Rising, but what ultimately cost him a chance to move up was likely his no contest vs. Rob Ramer at BXW on 8/23. The big man has been unstoppable, but this time he got in his own way by not securing a 2-0 weekend. That being said, he continues to stick around in the Top 10 this week and the question is starting to be posed…who can stop Kongo Kong? No one has stepped up to the plate in months and scored the elusive win over the IWA Mid-South Champion. #4 in the online poll with 41 votes.

4.	Bill Black/Will White (@BBlackWrestling)-The former “People’s Champ” of the Indy Power Rankings went from being voted #1 by the fans to going 3-0 over the weekend and like AJ Styles, giving the official voters no choice but to include him on their ballots. It was really a fantastic weekend for the dual personality Canadian athlete as he swept a 3 day tour for him. This type of success has American voters hoping to see him in the U.S. at some point to see what he can do again some other top level talent. Definitely a well-deserved ranking after getting snubbed a few times previously.

5.	Uhaa Nation (@UhaaNation)-“The One Man Nation” returns to the Top 10 this week! It was a very good week for Uhaa as he went 3-0 at Dragon Gate, winning several tag team matches in various formats. His ranking most definitely could have been higher if he could have mixed in a singles win here or there, but such is the case when you compete at Dragon Gate. There’s no doubt that one of the most talented wrestlers in the entire world deserved his ranking this week, but was it too low…or too high? That’s definitely debatable. 

6.	JT Dunn (@TheJuiceee)-1/2 of Juicy Product and multiple Tag Team Champion (NYWC, WSU, CZW, and FIP) scored another tag team victory on 8/22 as he and Starr defeated Milk Chocolate to retain the NYWC Tag Team Titles. He followed that up with some singles glory as he defeated Dave Crist and John Silver on 8/23 at CZW. It’s been a fantastic 2014 for Dunn as he has forced everyone to “believe the hype” and the catchphrase he and Starr have been using…”over as fuck”…has been pretty appropriate, especially over the last few months.

7.	Mickie Knuckles (@MickieLKnuckles)-One of the craziest chicks in wrestling returns to the Top 10 after a brief absence. If you don’t truly believe she’s nuts, then we encourage you to go check out www.blogtalkradio.com/weeklywrestlingpodcast where we did an episode of the IPR Live in which she discussed a lot of great topics while at the same time was one of the most entertaining guests we’ve ever had. That being said, that same nuttiness has worked to her advantage as she has dominated many of the women she has come against and this week was no different as she defeated a woman in her own mold in Crazy Mary Dobson at Resistance Pro to retain the Women’s Title. Add that title defense to the win at CCW on 8/23 and you see why Mickie gets the nod once again this week.

8.	Brad Attitude (@BradAttitude)-The former WWE-contracted athlete gets his first ranking in the Top 10 this week after defeating Marcellus King on 8/23 and then followed that up, defeating Corey Edsel later in the night to win the CWF Mid-Atlantic Johnny Weaver Memorial Cup 2014. Such a victory is definitely something that deserves a lot of praise and like a few others, the fans didn’t show up like he probably deserved, but the official voters took notice and gave him credit for his tournament win. Time will tell if he can move up the Top 10 in the future as this tournament win may open up some more doors in the upcoming months for him.

9.	Yamamoto (@YoshiTatsulsm)-The former WWE superstar got himself ranked for the second straight week after a big win on 8/19 vs. Chico Adams at BELIEVE 81. The Florida Heavyweight Champion did fall one spot, likely due to a little less activity than some others last week, but he most definitely stays relevant with this ranking. BELIEVE returns on August 31st, giving Yamamoto another opportunity to either climb the rankings or at least stay where he’s at. Unfortunately, what may have hurt his chances at a higher ranking this week were a lack of fan votes in the online poll. 

10.	Richie Slade (@RichieSlade)-Despite a major lack of support in the online voting competition, Slade has proven himself time and time again over the last few months. On 8/22 the EWF American Champion (and AOW Heavyweight Champion) secured yet another win vs. Young Money Chong to retain the title. That match ran his current win streak (according to our friends at cagematch.net) to 13 straight matches. That’s a pretty amazing streak for a double titleholder and this week he gets recognized for that accomplishment. If he can continue the streak, there’s no doubt he can start climbing up the Top 10.

People’s Champ. Aiden Rayne (@aidenrayne87)-What a week for the NEW Fringe Hammer City Champion after winning the online voting competition with an IMPRESSIVE 348 votes. It was a battle for most of the day, but he pulled away at the end, securing the victory with almost 200 more votes than Barrett Brown, who was very respectable at #2 with 152 votes.



Others missing out/receiving votes:
Mark Maverick-#3 in the online poll with 72 votes
Holly Madison-Tied for #5 in the online poll
Brute VanSlyke-Tied for #5 in the online poll
ACH
Ivelisse
Biff Busick
MASADA-#10 in the online poll
Rip Impact
Mark Coffey
Chris Cooper
Gavin Quinn
Melvin Maximus
Ashley Sixx-#7 in the online poll
Joey Rhymer
Jay Lethal
Darren Russle

Please donate to this very worthy charity: http://afsp.donordrive.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=donorDrive.participant&participantID=591023
Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guests are Jack Thriller & Gary Jay): http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weekly...ndypowerrankingslive-w-jack-thriller-gary-jay
Check out our 3rd show on Filling the Void with special guest, Lee Byford: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/08/26/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of August 25th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of August 25th, 2014 
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-UH










1.	reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly @ROHOReilly & Bobby Fish @TheBobbyFish)-Despite the fact that they were the first team eliminated in the big 8 Man Elimination Match on 8/23 at ROH, they still get in because (as they would probably agree and say themselves) “a win is a win.” In the record books, much like a DQ or a countout, reDRagon will be credited with a win from that match and at the end of the day that just helped pad their 8 out of 9 match win stat. It wasn’t their strongest showing in a weekend, but no one else really did enough to push them away from the top spot considering they were ranked #2 last week and they hold perhaps the most prestigious tag team titles (the ROH World Tag Team Titles) on all the indies. They have some big rematches looming in the near future so with this being their 2nd #1 ranking this year, it will be a fun ride to see if they can score a few more before the end of the year.

2.	Juicy Product (JT Dunn @TheJuiceee & David Starr @TheProductDS)-The former 7 time #1’s in the Tag Team Top 5 jumped back into the mix of things this week after a successful NYWC Tag Team Title defense vs. Milk Chocolate on 8/22. They’ve slowed down a bit after securing the CZW, FIP, NYWC, and WSU Tag Team Titles, BUT that doesn’t mean that they haven’t been competing at all…just less frequently over the last few weeks as a team. They had a solid case for #1 this week, but got beaten out by reDRagon…and for the record the #1 and #2 teams would be a dream match for independent wrestling fans if somehow that match were to happen (paging…Beyond Wrestling…Beyond Wrestling…book it!). Over as fuck as always.

3.	Legendary (Malia Hosaka & Brandi Wine)-Surprisingly the SHINE Tag Team Champions didn’t get much support in the online voting competition, but that being said, they proved their worth with a successful title defense vs. Lucha Sisters on 8/22 at SHINE 21. They’ve won 3 straight matches as a team and don’t show any signs of stopping. One thing that could help a future ranking is if they could possibly start teaming in some other places. There’s no doubt if they can do that and achieve even more success, a #1 ranking wouldn’t be out of the realm of possibility.

4.	Kimber Bombs (Kimber Lee @KimberLee90 & Cherry Bomb @cherrrybomb)-It’s the first time in the Tag Team Top 5 for this pairing (Kimber Lee was once #1 with Annie Social) as they had a very good win over the weekend at SHINE 21 vs. SNS Express. While they didn’t quite crack the Top 5 in the fan vote (they were just one vote away from the #5 spot) they still had a very impressive showing in the poll as well. We hope to see this pairing more in the future and as we said on Twitter…next up…a title shot? One thing is for sure, this female tag team can compete on the level of any of their male counterparts.

5.	People’s Champs. Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander (@Walking_Weapon) & Ethan Page/Ethan Gabriel Owens @OfficialEGO)-This Canadian tag team ended up winning the online vote by a very big margin after they collected 156 votes, which helped them slip into the #5 spot this week. One can’t argue with their inclusion this week despite just a 1-1 record. Their victory over Shane Sabre & Kirk Warmack for the Fringe Wrestling Tag Team Titles was their 3rd set of tag titles together as they also lay claim to the IWL and AAW Tag Team Titles. With them competing more and more at ROH, their star is definitely on the rise in 2014. 


Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
The Killbillies-#5 in the online poll with 22 votes
Viking War Party
Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs
F1rst Generation-#2 in the online poll with 119 votes
EYFBO-#4 in the online poll with 33 votes
Johnny Adams & The Hurricane
Black Hand Warriors
The Hooligans
Young Bucks
The Briscoes
Team IOU-#3 in the online poll with 64 votes
Jeff Boom & Mitch Mitchell
Team Fab
Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera
Shiloh Jonze & Eric Locker



Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
Give a listen to the “Indy Power Rankings Live” on Weekly Wrestling Podcast with Guests, Gary Jay & Jack Thriller: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weekly...ndypowerrankingslive-w-jack-thriller-gary-jay
Check out our 3rd show on Filling the Void with Special Guest, Lee Byford: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/08/26/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of September 1st, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of September 1st, 2014 
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-VS










1.	Ricochet (@KingRicochet)-It didn’t take long for the king to reclaim his throne! While he did suffer a loss in a 3 Way Tag Team Match at PWG on 8/29, he then went into full scale domination mode as he marched his way through PWG’s Battle of Los Angeles, defeating Chris Sabin, TJ Perkins, Kenny Omega, and Johnny Gargano & Roderick Strong along the way. What a year for Ricochet as he has won the Dragon Gate Open the Dream Gate Title, the Dragon Gate USA Open the Freedom Gate Title, the HOG Heavyweight Title, the New Japan Best of the Super Juniors, and now PWG’s Battle of Los Angeles. He has earned his place and position back in the #1 spot this week AND the #1 spot in the IPR 100 after his record 8th #1 ranking. #4 in the online poll with 27 votes.

2.	Oliver Grey/Joel Redman (@NXTOliverGrey)-Whatever you want to call him, you have to agree that his 2014 has been a success. He suffered just one loss this past week mixed with 6 wins, but before that loss, word is that he had rattled off 40 straight wins. With a record of 6-1 in just one week, it was impossible to deny him a spot in the Top 10 and not only that, a very high one. It was a dog fight at 2-10, but Oliver Grey left enough of an impression on the voters to gain a very good ranking this week. We hope to see more of him in the upcoming months.

3.	Brodus Clay @BrodusClay)-This one came out of nowhere. Brodus Clay travelled to the UK after his return to the indies and absolutely dominated the week with a 5-0 record, having now won 6 straight matches since his departure from the WWE. Question marks were raised about how he would fare on the indies and if this past week was any indication, he’s going to do just fine. He came very close to slipping into the #2 spot this week, but at the end of the day, he landed at #3. Pretty impressive for his first time in the Top 10.

4.	Kyle O’Reilly (@ROHOReilly)-As good as Kyle O’Reilly is, he hasn’t been ranked much in 2014 (in singles) as he’s been mostly dominating the tag team division, but this week was a little bit different. The PWG World Champion and ½ of the ROH World Tag Team Champions entered PWG’s Battle of Los Angeles, defeated Drew Gulak in the first round, then teamed with Bobby Fish to defeat Drew Gulak & Biff Busick the next night, before finally beating Zack Sabre, Jr. Why was that the end of the line? Roderick Strong’s attack removed him from the tournament and O’Reilly’s weekend ended with a record of 3-0. Still a very solid outing for the double champion and a very deserved ranking as well.

5.	Chase Owens (@nwachaseowens)-The NWA Junior Heavyweight Champion was notably absent from the Top 10 last week, either by inactivity or perceived inactivity, but the grinder returned this week after scoring 2 more wins over the weekend. This time he successfully defended his title vs. Michael Hayes on 8/29 and then Sigmon on 8/30. He has absolutely DOMINATED the last few months and we expect that to continue as 2014 wraps up. He’s been flirting with a Top 10 ranking in the 2014 IPR 100. Can he continue to climb?

6.	Jay Lethal (@TheLethalJay)-Here’s another big name that hasn’t been seen in the Top 10 nearly enough in 2014. He’s the ROH World Television Champion but oddly, over the last few months he’s suffered a lot of losses that have held him back. This week was different. This week he went to the UK and retained his ROH World TV Title at SWA on 8/29 vs. Tyler Bate and then again in a 3 Way vs. Robbie X and Pete Dunne at Kamikaze Po on 8/30. Hell of a weekend for the veteran star.

7.	Johnny Gargano (@JohnnyGargano)-The Top 10 is very “PWG heavy” this week as PWG’s Battle of Los Angeles was a spectacle and much talked about by all fans of independent wrestling. Being a runner-up in the prestigious tournament is no shame and the votes bore that out this week as he slipped into the Top 10 once again with a pretty decent ranking. While he hasn’t had the greatest win-loss record in 2014, he’s definitely been putting on fantastic performances, night in and night out. Over the weekend he added to his great match reputation with wins vs. Chuck Taylor, Candice LeRae, and Trevor Lee before falling to Ricochet in the finals. Not a bad showing at all for the former DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Champ.

8.	Chase Matthews (@ChaseMatthews00)-Here’s another new name to the Top 10. He’s a guy that has been really working his ass off in the Midwest in an attempt to get some recognition and this week, he did just that. First, he defeated Joseph Schwartz to retain the PWAS Detroit Cruisercore Title on 8/29 and then he won a 6 Man Shotgun Match for Freelance Wrestling in Chicago on 8/30. He’s definitely been working hard to get noticed and hopefully that trend continues after a solid ranking this week. Also, don’t forget how important the fan poll is it helped solidify his spot in the Top 10 this week. #2 in the online poll with 63 votes.

9.	“Bad Bones” John Klinger (@TheGermanPsycho)-The IPW: UK World Champion had a very impressive weekend and returned to the Top 10 yet again this year. His wins/title defenses vs. Robert Rose on 8/30 and Daniel Duggan on 8/31, may not have been the biggest wins in terms of strength of competition, but any time someone of his stature can take a prestigious title like that and successfully defend it twice in one weekend, he deserves mention. It just so happened that it went beyond a mention this week as he earned his stripes and cracked the Top 10 once again.

10.	Drew Galloway (@TheDrewMcIntyre)-The EVOLVE Champion is ABSOLUTELY a fighting champion. When the poll went up, the voters were only aware of two matches for Galloway, but in reality, he went 3-0 and not just 2-0. This may have had a small impact on his subsequent ranking. While he likely deserved a higher ranking, he does get back into the Top 10 this week after defending and retaining the EVOLVE title vs. Johnny Moss at BCW on 8/29 and vs. Andy Wild at WrestleZone on 8/30. He then won a #1 Contender’s Match vs. Darkside at ICW on 8/31. His stint on the indies is looking better every day. #9 in the online poll.

People’s Champ. Tylor Sundae-This was a bit of a shocker as Chase Matthews dominated for much of the day. In the end though, Sundae made a strong run right before the cut off at 10 PM EST and the new BCW Fairs & Festival Champion polished off his weekend with another award after 67 votes.

Others missing out/receiving votes:
Dirty Andy Dalton-#3 in the online poll with 39 votes
Mark Maverick-#5 in the online poll with 24 votes
Flawless Clay Drasher-#6 in the online poll with 23 votes
Kameron Kade-#7 in the online poll with 20 votes
Matt Majestic-#8 in the online poll with 12 votes
AJ Styles-#10 in the online poll with 7 votes
Channing Decker
Jack Jester
Jay Anthony
Ricky J. McKenzie
Viper
Kenny Omega
Saraya Knight
Michael Elgin
Candice LeRae
Roderick Strong
Trevor Lee
Zack Sabre, Jr.
Jason Kincaid
Thunderkitty

Please donate to this very worthy charity: http://afsp.donordrive.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=donorDrive.participant&participantID=591023
Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guests are Will White & The Soul Shooters): http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weekly...l-shooters-dru-skillz-apollo-starr-will-white 
Check out our 4th show on Filling the Void with special guest, John Wayne Murdoch: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/09/02/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of September 1st, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of September 1st, 2014 
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-VV










1.	reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly @ROHOReilly & Bobby Fish @TheBobbyFish)-Three’s a charm for one of, if not the best tag teams in the world as they score their 3rd #1 ranking this week. They had not been scheduled to compete as a team at PWG, but by chance and unfortunate injuries, they found themselves in a tag match vs. Drew Gulak and Biff Busick on 8/29. As they have done in 9 of their last 10 matches, they came out on top. The ROH World Tag Team Champions have definitely hit their groove and it’s going to be hard to knock them out of the top spot on weekends when they compete as a team. Not only that, they are soaring up the Tag Team Top 50 for 2014. Can they reach #1 before the end of the year? #4 in the online poll.

2.	World’s Cutest Tag Team (Joey Ryan @JoeyRyanOnline & Candice LeRae @CandiceLeRae)-This tag team got several #1 votes from the official voters despite the recent dominance of reDRagon. Perhaps their quality victory vs. Bad Influence and Inner City Machine Guns at PWG on 8/29 played a factor or just the prestige of the PWG World Tag Team Titles in general, but regardless, their ranking still ends up being a very high one. They are also the FSP Tag Team Champions as they are now one of the top tag teams on the West Coast and they have certainly branched over the last few months. They have a tour of the UK coming up as well, which will definitely test whether or not they can be as successful overseas. #5 in the online poll.

3.	The UK Hooligans (Roy & Zak Knight)-They had (quantity-wise) one of the most successful weekends of anyone in the Top 5. It was only the fact that there were some more established teams in terms of previous rankings that kept them from being ranked even higher this week. The new ECTA Tag Team Champions won the first-ever European Tag Team Grand Prix to win those very titles and in the process picked up a very respectable 2-0-1 record on 8/30. With their reputation across the pond, we’d definitely like to see their names pop up more throughout 2014. Time will tell if they can continue this momentum.

4.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter @BeardedBullys)-As usual, these Hooligans don’t slow down for anything. This week they scored one of their biggest recent victories after defeating Aeroform at Fete Music for Beyond Wrestling in Rhode Island. The PGP, High Risk, and Zero 1 USA Tag Team Champions just keep on rolling. While it wasn’t their busiest weekend in terms of amount of matches, the travel itself would be enough to wear anyone out. They’ve got an upcoming tag title title match against The Forgotten at AIW that has a lot of people talking. Can they add another set of gold to their already large collection?

5.	F1rst Generation (James Anthony @87JamesAnthony & Victor Andrews @Im_MrEverything)-The RWC Tag Team Champions finally breakthrough into the Top 5, but it was under a strange set of circumstances. First, give them credit for defeating Syde Effect/Creepy Crawler & Powers/Derek Douglas in a 3 Way Elimination Match to retain the titles over the weekend. The odd part of their ranking is that they came JUST short of winning the online voting competition, BUT somehow managed to sneak in at #5 over Team IOU. Quite simply, they had a tad more support from the official voters and thus, they broke on through. Congrats on their first official ranking as a team! #2 in the online poll with 78 votes.

People’s Champs. Team IOU (Kerry Awful @KerryAwful & Nick Iggy @IggyNJ210)-Get this…they have now won the online voting competition NINE times now. That means this is their 9th People’s Champ award for this Midwest tag team who branched out to Beyond Wrestling in Rhode Island where they defeated Scotty Slade & Oleg the Usurper on 8/31. They came SO close to getting back into the Top 5 this week, but just barely missed out. #1 in the online poll with 86 votes.


Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Just Uz
Da Hoodz
Crusade for Change
Juicy Product
The Throwbacks
Beer City Bruisers-#3 in the online poll with 26 votes
Shiloh Jonze & Eric Locker
Miracle Violence Connection
Doom Patrol
The Rising
Young Bucks

Please donate to this very worthy charity: http://afsp.donordrive.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=donorDrive.participant&participantID=591023
Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guests are Will White & The Soul Shooters): http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weekly...l-shooters-dru-skillz-apollo-starr-will-white 
Check out our 4th show on Filling the Void with special guest, John Wayne Murdoch: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/09/02/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Who should be #1 in the Indy Power Rankings for the Week of 9/8/14?*

Who should be #1 in the Indy Power Rankings for the Week of 9/8/14? http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Wj  <---click the link and vote!

We will release the NEW Indy Power Rankings Top 10 on Tuesday September 9th at 3 PM EST on the "Indy Power Rankings Reveal." This week we have Brady Lawrence on the show to talk about the upcoming PGP show featuring 9 time People's Champs, Team IOU, and more!

Tune in! http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/09/09/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

What does it take to get you guys to recognize Wrestlecentre in Halifax, Nova Scotia? Especially Markus Burke? Christopher Daniels is their champion and just faced AJ Styles in their last main event. They also have Colt Cabana coming back in a couple weeks to continue a storyline as well. 

But the other local guys are great too. I understand they'll probably never be #1, but they're doing great work and I'd love to see them get some recognition.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

Pudie said:


> What does it take to get you guys to recognize Wrestlecentre in Halifax, Nova Scotia? Especially Markus Burke? Christopher Daniels is their champion and just faced AJ Styles in their last main event. They also have Colt Cabana coming back in a couple weeks to continue a storyline as well.
> 
> But the other local guys are great too. I understand they'll probably never be #1, but they're doing great work and I'd love to see them get some recognition.


It's like this: "if it a tree falls in a forest and there's no one there to hear it, does it make a sound?" Same concept here. No disrespect to the company but if we never see results anywhere, then of course we don't know what happened and can't include the matches you mentioned on the polls.

That being said, you can definitely help us, the promotion, and the local guys out if you can help send us results from shows? We need them by the Sunday night of the week the company runs. You can always email them to [email protected] and that's true of any company (if anyone else is reading). We appreciate it and would love to start considering these guys!!!


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

IndyPowerRankings said:


> It's like this: "if it a tree falls in a forest and there's no one there to hear it, does it make a sound?" Same concept here. No disrespect to the company but if we never see results anywhere, then of course we don't know what happened and can't include the matches you mentioned on the polls.
> 
> That being said, you can definitely help us, the promotion, and the local guys out if you can help send us results from shows? We need them by the Sunday night of the week the company runs. You can always email them to [email protected] and that's true of any company (if anyone else is reading). We appreciate it and would love to start considering these guys!!!


I'll make sure to do that! Thanks for the response. I just figured with Daniels and AJ being there maybe someone would hear that tree fall.


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of September 8th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of September 8th, 2014 
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Wt










1.	Davey Vega (@DaveyVega85)-It was a bit of a shocker, but Davey Vega absolutely earned his first-ever #1 ranking this week! His 3 successful defenses of his AIW Intense Title on 9/5 vs. Pete Dunne, on 9/6 vs. Louis Lyndon, and on 9/7 vs. Johnny Gargano, Pete Dunne, and Tyson Dux were enough to grab that #1 spot. It was a career weekend for one of the most underrated talents in the Midwest who is finally starting to get the credit he deserves. We put it out there on the IPR Live last week that this week might produce a new #1 and we weren’t sure who, but those words were prophetic. Congrats to Vega! #2 in the online poll with 40 votes.

2.	Jay Briscoe (@jaybriscoe84)-September 6th may go down as one of the most shocking nights in ROH history after Jay Briscoe abruptly ended the ROH World Title reign of Michael Elgin. To say we were stunned would be putting it lightly. As great as that win was for Briscoe, he didn’t quite grab the #1 ranking this week as Davey Vega edged him out with his multiple wins against very strong opponents at AIW over the weekend. With Briscoe’s amazing title win, there’s no doubt that if he can hang on to the gold for a while, another #1 ranking (he was ranked #1 before his injury in 2013) is inevitable. #4 in the online poll with 20 votes.

3.	Hype Gotti (@hypegotti)-Hell of a weekend for the man with @IndyPowerRankin on his ring gear! All bias aside, he won a big tournament over the weekend as he defeated Matt Cage, Devin Thomas, and Mark Sterling to win the 3XW King of Des Moines Tournament on 9/5. He followed that up with a 6 Man Tag victory at Magnum Pro on 9/6. It’s been a long time since we had him ranked in the Top 10, but he absolutely dominated the weekend and definitely was in contention for a #1 ranking this week. Let’s see what he can do to build on this momentum going forward.

4.	Tim Donst (@tdonst)-It was a long time coming for Donst, but he finally won the AIW Absolute Title on 9/7 when he defeated Josh Alexander for the gold on 9/7. That being said, it wasn’t an easy road to the championship as he went to a 60 Minute Draw vs. Josh Alexander and former Champion Michael Elgin on 9/5 at AIW. Donst has been toiling away at AIW for several months, but he finally broke through with this win and in doing so, he got himself ranked once again the IPR Top 10. #5 in the online poll with 19 votes.

5.	Jay Lethal (@TheLethalJay)-After a 3-0 weekend last week, the ROH World TV Champion defended his title vs. Cedric Alexander on 9/6 in a match that many people weren’t sure Lethal would win, but he once again retained the title to run his record to 4-0 over the last 2 weeks. Since joining the House of Truth, he’s been relevant every single week (even if he wasn’t ranked) and now over the last 2 weeks, he’s turning that relevance into tangible rankings. It’s been a pretty memorable 2014 so far for Lethal.

6.	Rocksteady Alex Vega (@Rocksteady_1)-Very good weekend for him as he won the Bloor Court Cup for a 2nd straight year after defeating Scotty Turner and then John Greed, Shane Sabre, and Mike Rollins on 9/6. He then followed that up with a big 6 Man Tag Team Match win at SCL on 9/7. This is his first ranking and a solid one at that. It’s pretty impressive to win a one night tournament in independent wrestling, but it’s even more impressive to win that same tournament 2 years in a row. With this ranking, he gets on the IPR radar so we’ll see if he can continue to get mentions and rankings in the upcoming months. Tied for #10 in the online poll.

7.	AJ Styles (@AJStylesOrg)-The IWGP Heavyweight Champion had what many called a match of the 
year candidate on 9/6 vs. Adam Cole and more importantly for our ranking purposes, he beat one of the best wrestlers in the world to add to his quality of competition recently. Styles has been in and out of the Top 10 for the last several months, but has yet to reach #1. He has one of the top titles on the planet, but he’s yet to break through to the top spot. With just a few months left in the year and him currently holding a Top 10 spot in the IPR 100, can he grab a #1 ranking and improve his stock even further? Tied for #7 in the online poll.

8.	Robby Phoenix-While the fans didn’t show up to vote for him, the official voters showed him some love this week as the Santino Bros Champion impressed with title defenses vs. Willie Mack on 9/5 and then again vs. Ruben Steele at BPW on 9/6. Many times, the Santino Bros’ talent gets lost in the shuffle due perhaps to their name value being lesser than some of the big names that get ranked every week (he doesn’t have a Twitter that we’re aware of afterall), but Phoenix rose from the ashes this week with those two big victories.

9.	People’s Champ. Johnny Smash (@TheChicagoSmash)-If you ever needed proof that the online voting competition matters, look no further than Johnny Smash this week. The UPW American Champion had a solid victory over Dysfunction on 9/6 to retain the title, but what really helped him out this week was the fans as they showed up to support the champ. In doing so, they got him the “People’s Champ” award with 67 votes at #1 which actually pushed him above some of the other talent this week.

10.	Joe Black-Hell of a performance on 9/6 for Black as he sneaks into the #10 spot this week after picking up a victory in a #1 contender’s Battle Royal and then followed that up with a HUGE victory as he won the NEW Title to finish off the night as champion. That one night was enough to divide the voters and get enough support for Black to just barely squeak him into the Top 10 this week. We hope to see more of him in the future! Tied for #10 in the online poll.

Others missing out/receiving votes:
Arrick Andrews-#3 in the online poll with 40 votes
Brandon Gatson-#6 in the online poll 
AJ Smooth
Lance Lude
Charlie Weston
Will White/Bill Black
Johnny Smash
Yamamoto
Kimber Lee
Rod Street-Tied for #7 in the online poll
Virgil Flynn-#9 in the online poll
Jordan Kage
Salsakid Rambo
Shane Mercer

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guest is “Mean” Mitch Page): http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weeklywrestlingpodcast
Check out our 4th show on Filling the Void with special guest, Brady Lawrence: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/09/09/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of September 8th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of September 8th, 2014 
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Ww 










1.	reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly @ROHOReilly & Bobby Fish @TheBobbyFish)-That’s 3 straight for the ROH World Tag Team Champions! They have now been #1 for 3 weeks straight, which marks their 4th #1 ranking in 2014. Pretty impressive stuff for a team who just knocked off a team that many consider the best in the world when they beat The Young Bucks in a Best 2 out of 3 Falls Match on 9/6 at ROH. They have been mowing through the competition as of late as they have now won 10 of their last 11 matches. This tag team is SOARING up the Tag Team Top 50 as they’re currently sitting at #4. With a few months to go, they have a solid chance to continue to rise. #2 in the online poll.

2.	The Submission Squad (Gary Jay @StiffRoboGinger, Evan Gelistico @Pistol_Danger, & Pierre Abernathy @PierreAbernathy @SubmissionSquad)-This 3 man team had quite the impressive run at FIP on 9/5. It was such a good run that there were certain voters who felt they should be #1 this week after running through the Fallout Tournament. It was close, but in the end, they ended up with a #2 ranking from their accomplishment as they were unable to knock reDRagon off their throne this week. It was still a DAMN impressive weekend as they knocked off The Savages, Classy Country, and then the Full Impact Puerto Ricans to win the tournament. Hopefully this won’t be the last we see of this trios team. Tied for #4 in the online poll.

3.	People’s Champs. Kandi Kids (Vertigo @NotEnoughVaughn & Fuerza @FuerzaEsTuPapi)-Once again, we get further proof as to the importance of the fan poll. This week these guys dominated from start to finish after having a flawless 3-0 weekend and in doing so, managed to grab a #3 ranking. This is their first ranking and it’s a good one, for sure. They cruised to an undefeated weekend in Canada. Now the interesting thing will be seeing if they can build on that weekend with some more victories in the upcoming weeks. #1 in the online poll with 45 votes.

4.	Aeroform (Louis Lyndon @LouisLyndon31 & Flip Kendrick @FlipKendrick)-This underrated tag team did something that a lot of people probably didn’t expect and that was to knock off The Young Bucks to win the SCL Tag Team Titles. They’ve been doing a lot of good things and the voters have noticed it, but they haven’t quite cracked the Top 5 yet due to their on again off again teaming, but this week was different. Score a win over one of the best tag teams in the world and you make everyone take notice. Aeroform did exactly that.

5.	OI4K (Jake & Dave Crist @OIFK1324)-Speaking of underrated tag teams, this team has been #1 twice in the Tag Team Top 5, but yet still lack the respect that they probably rightfully deserve. They put on good matches every time they team but for whatever reason, they’re forgotten many times in the conversation about best tag teams in the world. The D1W Tag Team Champions helped cement their elite status on 9/6 by winning a 4 Way Tag Team Match to retain the titles vs. The Soul Shooters, Madman Pondo & Tommy Dreamer, and DJ Hyde & Alex Colon. They have an upcoming CZW Tag Team Title shot to further prove just how good they are as a team.

Honorable Mention. The Killbillies (Aric Andrews & Evan Banks)-The CWF Mid-Atlantic Tag Team Champions came VERY close to yet another ranking in the Top 5 after defeating Nick Richards & Jason Miller to retain the titles once again on 9/6.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Team IOU-#3 in the online poll
Eric Locker & Shiloh Jonze-Tied for #4 in the online poll
The Jollyville Fuck-Its
Primer, Inc.
The Forgotten
The Country
The Elite Players
Jimmy Havoc & Paul Robinson
The Classic Connection
The Addiction


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guest is “Mean” Mitch Page): http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weekly...09/10/indypowerrankingslive-w-mean-mitch-page 
Check out our 4th show on Filling the Void with special guest, Brady Lawrence: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/09/09/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of September 15th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of September 15th, 2014 
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-X6










1.	Christina Von Eerie (@CVEvil_138)-We wanted new blood and boy did we ever get it! Over the weekend, we saw some very good performances, but no one that really DOMINATED a weekend enough to be considered a clear cut #1…except for this talented lady. She answered the question as to whether we need separate rankings for women by becoming the first ever woman to be ranked #1 after winning the QPW Women’s Tournament on 9/13. It was a hell of a victory for a hell of a talent. Regardless of gender, she absolutely earned her #1 ranking this week with wins over Kahmora, Heidi Lovelace, and Joey Ryan on 9/14. Congrats to her! #6 in the online poll.

2.	Drew Galloway (@TheDrewMcIntyre)-The EVOLVE Champion has been bouncing around the Top 10 a bit without a very high ranking of note, but that all changed after the weekend he just had. First, he defeated Rich Swann to retain the title on 9/13 and then he defeated Roderick Strong in a non-title match (that he requested to be a title match to no avail) on 9/14. He’s obviously a fighting champion and this will continue to help his rankings in the future. More good things are obviously on the horizon for this WWE superstar.#7 in the online poll.

3.	Matt Cage (@proudcaucasian)-It’s been a little while since we’ve seen his name in the Top 10, but he’s sitting in the #3 spot in the IPR 100 right now for a reason. He wins more often than not, quite frankly. This past weekend he defeated Jimmy Jacobs at AAW on 9/12 and then retained his DREAMWAVE Title in a dream “Cage vs. Cage Match” vs. Brian Cage on 9/13. It was one hell of a weekend for unquestionably one of the best in the Midwest. There’s very little that “Money” hasn’t accomplished so far in 2014.

4.	Kyle O’Reilly (@ROHOReilly)-After a subpar start to the year in terms of wins and losses (and subsequently a lack of rankings) he’s starting to get on a roll now. He is 5-0 the last 3 weeks after defeating Adam Thornstowe at QPW on 9/13. The PWG World Champion and ½ of the ROH World Tag Team Champions is really starting to make his mark and in doing so, he’s steadily climbing that IPR 100 ladder. With just a few months left, we’ll see what kind of progress he can make in singles before the end of the year. Tied for #9 in the online poll.

5.	Ruby Raze (@Razerpops)-On 9/12, she made Luna Vachon proud when she won the Luna Vachon Cup at Vendetta Pro. It was an impressive performance as she defeated Kikyo Nakamaura, Sage Sin Supreme, Laura Palmer, and Andrea the Giant in a Rumble Gauntlet to be crowned the winner of the cup. This is surprisingly her first ranking, but not surprisingly it’s a very good one as she has been doing a fantastic job making a name for herself on the West Coast. Now that she’s got some momentum and a ranking on her side, it will be interesting to see what she can accomplish the rest of the way in 2014. #4 in the online poll with 49 votes.

6.	Caleb Konley (@calebkonley)-Here’s another name that has been notably absent for the last several months after dominating the early part of 2014. At EVOLVE over the weekend, he had one of the better showings as he defeated Ricochet clean in the middle of the ring on 9/13 and then followed that up by winning the DGUSA Open the United Gate Tag Team Titles with Anthony Nese from the Bravado Brothers in a 3 Way also involving Rich Swann & AR Fox on 9/14. It was the type of weekend that got Konley right back on the IPR radar and it’s most definitely something to build on for the former PWX & WrestleForce Champion. #8 in the online poll.

7.	Marshe Rockett (@m80mrockett)-While his name has not popped up in the Top 10 nearly as much as it did in 2013, his weekend was inarguably as “good as gold.” On 9/13 he outlasted a slew of other talented competitors in the DREAMWAVE Good As Gold Rumble and came out on top. That HUGE win not only earned him a spot in the Top 10, but a future shot at the DREAMWAVE Title currently held by our #3 Matt Cage. This is definitely a “money” matchup in the future and we are looking forward to it all going down.

8.	Satoshi Kojima (@cozy_lariat)-While Kojima and Marshe Rockett were actually tied, it was the fan vote that separated the two of them as Kojima did not get any fan support, despite a 5-0 weekend at New Japan. With so much talent on the poll, it happens from time to time to even some of the best in the world. One thing that kept him from an even higher ranking this week was that all 5 wins were in some form of tag team matches. After getting a #1 ranking earlier this year, this is his chance to move up the IPR 100 if he can build on this.

9.	KUSHIDA (@KUSHIDA_CANADA)-Much like Kojima before him, this NJPW star didn’t get a lot of fan support this week BUT the official voters gave him enough votes to get him into the Top 10 once again this week. Also like Kojima, he’s a former #1 in the Indy Power Rankings and this ranking will help his stock in the IPR 100 at the end of the year. With two major titles to his credit (IWGP Junior Heavyweight and IWGP Junior Tag Team) he’s going to have many more chances to get ranked this year.

10.	LuFisto (@LuFisto)-The WSU Champion gets in this week on the strength of her impressive title defense vs. Allysin Kay on 9/13. This is long overdue as LuFisto has been absolutely tearing it up this year all across North America. While the fans didn’t necessarily give her a lot of support this week due to the litany of talent that was on the poll this week, again the official voters gave her a lot of credit for her recent body of work. We look forward to seeing her name more and more throughout 2014.

People’s Champ. Dru Skillz (@DruSkillz)-He was a late addition to the poll, but his fans made the most of it as they came from WAY behind to pass James Anthony for the #1 spot in the poll and The People’s Champ award this week with 126 votes this week after defeating Carlito at Heroes and Legends on 9/13. Big week for ½ of the Soul Shooters.









Others missing out/receiving votes:
Alex Vega
Eddie Kingston
James Anthony-#2 in the online poll with 111 votes
Michael Elgin
Johnny Miyagi
Ricochet
Heidi Lovelace
Roy Wilkins
Chase Owens
Lince Dorado
Shane Mercer
Lee Byford
Chase Matthews
Joe Black-Tied for #9 in the online poll
Billy Brash
Russ Jones-#3 in the online poll with 58 votes
Davey Vega-#5 in the online poll with 22 votes
Eric Emanon-Tied for #9 in the online poll


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: http://www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guests are Crazy Mary Dobson & Jewells Malone): http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weekly...nightout-2-w-jewells-malone-crazy-mary-dobson 








Check out our 5th show on Filling the Void with special guest, “Real Deal” Derek Neal: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/09/16/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of September 15th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of September 15th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Xd










1.	People’s Champs. Juicy Product (JT Dunn @TheJuiceee & David Starr @TheProductDS)-They already had the record for most #1’s this year, but they added to that this week with yet another #1 ranking to add to the record. They are now #1 in the Tag Team Top 5 for the 8th time after defeating Chicks Using Nasty Tactics to retain the WSU Tag Team Titles on 9/13 and then despite David Starr’s concussion, they managed to retain the CZW World Tag Team Titles in a 3 Way Ladder Match vs. OI4K and The Beaver Boys. This team STILL has 4 sets of tag team titles and they’re still “over as fuck.” Oh and on top of all of that, they swept the #1 ranking from the official voters AND the fan poll which is their second time doing that and if we’re not mistaken, they’re still the only ones to have done that. What a year for this team. Believe the hype and look at it.

2.	Premier Athlete Brand (Caleb Konley @calebkonley & Anthony Nese @TonyNese)-Perhaps the biggest single victory over the weekend belonged to PAB as they knocked off The Bravados and AR Fox & Rich Swann in a 3 Way Tag Team Elimination Match to win the DGUSA Open the United Gate Tag Team Titles. The official voters recognized the importance of this victory and showered them with #2 votes. Though it was going to be nearly impossible to overcome the efforts of Juicy Product over the weekend, Konley & Nese most definitely earned their #2 spot this week with such a huge title win. #4 in the online poll.

3.	The Killbillies (Aric Andrews @WhiteAric & Evan Banks @ebanks63)-The CWF Mid-Atlantic Tag Team Champions have been snubbed time and time again, but this week after winning a tag team match and defending their titles for a second straight week, there was little choice but to include them in the Top 5. Their victory over Ray Kandrack & Walter Eaton on 9/13 was their 5th straight win as a team, overall, and it marks a very good spot in the Top 5 for this team that is absolutely on the rise in the North Carolina area. #2 in the online poll.

4.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter @BeardedBullys)-Yet again this fat, flippy, bad ass tag team pops up in the Top 5. There’s a reason they’re currently sitting in the #1 spot in the 2014 Tag Team Top 50 and it’s simply consistency. While they may go a week or two without any big victories, they usually bounce back with a weekend like this where they wrestle 4 times and win 3 of those matches. Their victory on Sunday at the Beyond tapings vs. Team IOU, American Trash, and The Viking War Party in a 4 Way was particularly impressive and once again, they made an impression on the voters and got ranked. What more can be said about these guys? #3 in the online poll.

5.	Time Splitters (KUSHIDA @KUSHIDA_CANADA & Alex Shelley @fakekinkade)-This tag team is quietly (as quiet as you can be in New Japan) plugging away with win after win after win. This past week they won a couple of 6 Man Tag Team matches at New Japan to run their recent record to an impressive 4 out of 5 matches being wins. They likely would have been higher considering they are the IWGP Junior Tag Team Champions if at least one of those wins was a straight up tag, but of course with the wins they stayed relevant and snuck into the Top 5 once again. Tied for #5 in the online poll.

Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
Checkmate
******* Wrecking Crew
London Riots
Parental Discretion-Tied for #5 in the online poll.
Zero Gravity
New Age Kliq
The Wild Boyz


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: http://www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guests are Crazy Mary Dobson & Jewells Malone): http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weekly...nightout-2-w-jewells-malone-crazy-mary-dobson 
Check out our 5th show on Filling the Void with special guest, “Real Deal” Derek Neal: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/09/16/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of September 22nd, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of September 22nd, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Ye










1.	Zack Sabre Jr. (@zacksabrejr)-Last week we had our first ever female in the #1 spot in Christina Von Eerie…this week, we get our first UK talent in the #1 spot in 2014 (Rockstar Spud did it in 2013)! Despite being ranked multiple times in 2014, Sabre has yet to grab the elusive #1 spot. This week, most of the official voters had to give a nod of the hat to him after he won the UK Super 8 Tournament after beating Marty Schurll, Dave Mastiff, and Will Ospreay. There were a few detractors though, as he did lose a tag team match to the London Riots, but the strength of his tournament victory was enough to put him over the top when no one was particularly DOMINANT as has been the case with a few other weeks. One of the UK’s top talents no doubt deserves this top ranking! #6 in the online poll.

2.	Ricochet (@KingRicochet)-When we go a week without mentioning his name in the Top 10, it’s pretty bizarre, but after his success over the weekend, he’s back again! The 8 time former #1, current DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Champion, and HOG Champion retained the HOG title vs. Smiley on 9/19 and then followed that up with a 6 Man Elimination Match win at XWA vs. some of the top talent on the East Coast. This ranking combined with his many other rankings in the past year, just solidify his spot at #1 in the IPR 100 for 2014. The year’s not over yet, however, so the question remains…can he hang on to the #1 spot when the year ends? Time will tell.

3.	People’s Champion. Shynron (@Dragon_Shynron)-He was dangerously close to #2 and even #3 this week, but for whatever a reason a couple of the official voters snubbed him and cost him what could have been his first #1. That being said, he easily won the fan poll in a dominating performance where he collected 95 votes and more than doubled anyone else this week. The CHIKARA Rey De Voladores Tournament winner absolutely earned this very high ranking and we hope to see more from the Chile Lucha Libre World Champion in 2014.









4.	Josef Von Schmidt (@JosefVonSchmidt)-If you want his list of titles, go look at the poll, because they are NUMEROUS. He has also won 9 of his last 10 matches. With wins vs. Tony Atlas, Brian Fury, and then a 3 Way victory vs. Saru saru and Damien Darko, it was impossible to deny him this week. He’s been making appearances in the Top 10 sporadically throughout 2014 and this is just another solid ranking for the title collector. If his domination can continue, he’ll be making a major impact in the IPR 100 this year. #2 in the online poll with 41 votes.

5.	Tommaso Ciampa (@ProjectCiampa)-With perhaps the biggest single victory over the weekend, the former ROH World Television Champion was not forgotten this week. He is the NEW XWA Champion after defeating former champion David Starr & Antonio Atama in a 3 Way on 9/20. 2014 has absolutely been what could be considered his breakout year after recovering from injury. It’s only a matter of time before he collects some more titles to finish off the year.

6.	Ashley Sixx (@AshleySixx)-It is absolutely fantastic to see him having the success he’s having after beating cancer. He is a true inspiration and this week, he rode that wave of momentum to a victory in the Alpha-1 King of Hearts Tournament on 9/21 by beating All Ego and Justin Sane to come away with the win. This isn’t the first time he’s been on our radar, but he definitely kicked in the door to the Top 10 this week with that very important win. We can only hope for more good things from him going forward.

7.	Josh Alexander (@Walking_Weapon)-A 3-0 weekend was just what the doctor ordered to get ½ of Monster Mafia into the Top 10 this week. Granted, a couple of his wins were in tag team matches, but don’t forget he won the BKPW Tag Team Titles and then retained the Fringe Tag Team Titles to finish off the weekend. For all the talent he has, he hasn’t been ranked enough to equal it. Hopefully this is the week that he turns the corner and goes on a long run. 

8.	Satoshi Kojima (@cozy_lariat)-The former #1 used a mix of quantity and quality to get himself right back into the Top 10 this week. While all of his wins this week (and last) were in some form of tag team match, you can’t discount his success after winning 9 of his last 10 matches at New Japan. Impressive stuff from one of the top wrestlers in the entire world. In 2015 when everyone in New Japan is eligible for the Indy Power Rankings (not just wrestlers who have either toured North America or Europe this year) it will be interesting to see if he can grab another #1. In the meantime, that’s two straight weeks at #8 for Kojima.

9.	Reed Bentley (@TheReedBentley)-The Evolution Pro Wrestling Elite Champion defeated Rudy Switchblade on 9/18 to retain that very title. While that may not seem like a HUGE victory like some of the ones he’s had in 2014 previously, it’s his consistency that pushed him into the Top 10 this week (with some support from the official voters of course). This was a week of parity and Reed “By God” Bentley definitely benefited from it.

10.	Chase Matthews (@ChaseMatthews00)-This is not the first ranking for the PWAS Detroit Cruiser core Champion but it’s starting to become a habit. After knocking off Joseph Schwartz in a huge rematch over the weekend, he proved his worth to the official voters once again. He has been tearing it up and getting his name out there throughout 2014 and this week was no exception. We’ll expect to see more of him in the upcoming weeks and months. #8 in the online poll.

Honorable Mention. LuFisto (@LuFisto)-After being ranked #10 last week, the WSU Champion BARELY misses out this week after defeating Amazing Kong at Smash Wrestling on 9/21.

Others missing out/receiving votes:
Hype Gotti
Kenny Taylor
Steve Anthony
Barbi Hayden
Justin Tunis
Ricky Reyes
Marshe Rockett
Rex Lawless
Justin Sane
Dravin Frost
Big Daddy Walter
Jason Kincaid-#10 in the online poll
Mark Haskins
Cody Blade
Joe Ettell
Joe Hardy
Mike Bailey-#7 in the online poll
Michael Hayes
“Dirty” Dick Riley
Derek Neal-#3 in the online poll with 35 votes
Shane Mercer
Ryan Smile
Will Ospreay
Kenny Williams
Andy Reign
Mike Bird
Paul Robinson
Eddie Dennis
Spidar Boodrow
Frank Wyatt
Mario Andrw Crivello-#4 in the online poll with 29 votes
Brent Banks
Matt Winchester-#5 in the online poll with 15 votes



Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guests are Jock Samson, Chase Owens & Thunderkitty): http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weekly...ypowerrankingslive-w-thunderkitty-chase-owens 
Check out our 4th show on Filling the Void with special guest, Zodiak: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/09/23/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of September 22nd, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of September 22nd, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Ym










1.	Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch, & Max Smashmaster @DevastationCorp)-Was there really any other legitimate option at #1 this week? While this is a 3 Man Team, they are NOT the first 3 Man Team to be ranked #1, however that may have been the only factor keeping them from sweeping the official voters this week. That being said, it’s hard to argue that the CHIKARA King of Trios 2014 didn’t deserve the #1 spot this week after knocking off Old Fashioned, Team UK, 3peck0, and Icarus & The Throwbacks in one single weekend. This is their first #1 and a very well-deserved/earned one at that. Congrats on hitting the pay window! #2 in the online poll.

2.	Juicy Product (JT Dunn @TheJuiceee & David Starr @TheProductDS)-It took the King of Trios to dethrone the former 8 time #1’s from the top spot this week, but it’s not like they didn’t continue their hot streak in the process. On 9/19 they retained the NYWC Tag Team Titles vs. Reckless and Wasted to run their 2 week record to 3-0. Pretty impressive stuff, not to mention the fact that they’re STILL FIP, CZW, WSU, and of course NYWC Tag Team Champions. On top of that, they’re still “over as fuck.” With a big weekend coming up, we’ll see if they can return to the #1 spot atop the Tag Team Top 5. 

3.	Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander @Walking_Weapon & Ethan Page/All Ego @OfficialEgo)-The former People’s Champs and current IWL and Fringe Tag Team Champions added more gold to their waists when they defeated Jake OReilly & Anthony Darko to win the BKPW Tag Team Titles on 9/20. The next day they retained the Fringe Tag Team Titles via DQ vs. Shane Sabre & Kirk Warmack. The fact that it was just a DQ may have cost them a higher ranking this week, but let’s face it, competition was FIERCE this week. No doubt we’ll be seeing more of them in the near future as they continue to dominate Canada as well as the States.

4.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter @BeardedBullys)-These bearded bullies don’t know when to quit, do they? Just when you thought they had slowed down for the year, they picked it up again with further appearances in New York and Mexico, but it wasn’t those appearances that got them into the Top 5 this week…it was a victory vs. their new rivals in the Viking War Party at CCW on 9/20. That combined with their overall accomplishments in 2014 and their ranking from last week solidified that The Hooligans are STILL in the Top 5 once again. #5 in the online poll.

5.	Time Splitters (KUSHIDA @KUSHIDA_CANADA & Alex Shelley @fakekinkade)-If you want name value in this Top 5, you’ve got it. The IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Champions and former #1’s in the Tag Team Top 5 went 2-1 on the week in a few 6 Man Tag Team Matches at New Japan. While it wasn’t their most impressive week, on a week where there was so much going on, it was enough to BARELY slip them into the Top 5. As of press time they had already retained their tag team titles this week (9/23), so we’ll see if that carries over into yet another ranking next week.

People’s Champs. F1rst Generation (James Anthony @87JamesAnthony & Victor Andrews @Im_MrEverything)-While they did lose in the first round of the Crockett Cup on 9/20, they bounced back by defeating Team Fabulous for the PWF Tag Team Titles while simultaneously retaining the RWC Tag Team Titles on 9/21. 2014 has been a fantastic year for them so far and the polls have shown that as the fans come to their support any time they’re on there. They win the fan poll with 78 votes this week.










Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
London Riots
Carolina Heart Throbs
Air America
BULLET CLUB
The Purists
Bravado Brothers
Forever Hooligans
Caine & Abel-#3 in the online poll
Dicksmash
Salt N Pimpin-#4 in the online poll


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guests are Jock Samson, Chase Owens & Thunderkitty): http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weekly...ypowerrankingslive-w-thunderkitty-chase-owens 
Check out our 4th show on Filling the Void with special guest, Zodiak: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/09/23/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Indy Power Rankings for the Week of September 29th, 2014*

Indy Power Rankings for the Week of September 29th, 2014 http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Z0










1.	Josef Von Schmidt (@JosefVonSchmidt)-The PWA CT International Champion (and Wrestling on Fire Heavyweight Champion, FSW Heavyweight Champion, HWC Undaground Heavyweight Champion, CPW Champion, PWR Champion, XCW Champion, & DD Heavyweight Champion) defeated AR Fox on 9/26 to retain the title and then defeated Abyss by countout on 9/27 to once again retain the title. As if his list of titles wasn’t enough, he added one more this week by grabbing his first ever #1 ranking. In all honestly, when he got ranked last year for the first time, he was a virtual unknown to many of the Indy Power Rankings’ official voters. Now…he’s at the top of the mountain. Congrats to the title collector himself, JVS! #5 in the online poll with 43 votes.

2.	Shynron (@Dragon_Shynron)-Robbed again? After another stellar weekend where he defended and retained the Chile Lucha Libre Title, he once again comes close to scoring his first #1 ranking, but instead he gets a very high ranking for the 2nd straight week, but not quite a #1. In fact, he just BARELY snuck into the #2 spot over Yamamoto this week. The talent is there, no doubt. The question now is whether last week’s People’s Champion can continue this roll he’s on and carry it over into his first ever #1 ranking. It’s been a fun run for this great talent.

3.	Yamamoto (@YoshiTatsulsm)-Another top talent. Another consistent name over the last couple of months. While he didn’t quite get the top spot, he once again gets a very good ranking (his highest yet) after adding yet another title to his collection. He is now the Florida Heavyweight Champion, The Southern Heavyweight Champion, and now the RIOT PRO Champion after defeating Rhett Giddins for the title over the weekend. Look for a quick interview with him on our YouTube Channel (“indy pr”) thanking fans for the support. Big props to Zack Ryder for shooting out the voting link in support of Yamamoto! #3 in the online poll with 69 votes.

4.	Biff Busick (@_StarDESTROYER)-The CZW World Champion has not been seen in the Top 10 in quite some time. While he has been #1 this year (a goal that he had set for himself in 2013) it’s been a few months since he got some recognition, but he earned just that after defeating former champion Drew Gulak in Dayton on 9/27. He’s one of the best in the world and he solidified that this week with another solid ranking. If he can pick up the winning pace a bit, another #1 ranking isn’t out of the realm of possibility.

5.	People’s Champion. Chase Matthews (@ChaseMatthews00)-Rise of Matthews? Who can argue with that at this point? He has been tearing up the Midwest over the last few months. The PWAS Detroit Cruisercore Champion may drop a random match here or there, but very few people have been on the grind as much as he has recently. Mad props to the guy who has been doing whatever it takes to get his name out there recently. Plug: He’ll be on the Indy Power Rankings Reveal on 10/7 at 3 PM EST! Tune in! He also won the online voting competition with an impressive 100 votes. His popularity is soaring. Buy his shirt here: http://www.tshirtworldorder.com/#!product/prd1/2655481271/chase-matthews 

6.	Jason Kincaid (@GiftKincaid)-The NWA Smoky Mountain Champion of 3 years now and former Indy Power Rankings People’s Champion finds his way into the Top 10 once again. This time he gets in after a successful defense of his title on 9/26 vs. Jeff Connelly. He then added yet another title to his vast collection when he defeated Silencer for the APWA Junior Heavyweight Title on 9/27 in a Ladder Match. The former People’s Champion of the Indy Power Rankings has had an absolutely dominant year. Yet another ranking just pushes him further up the IPR 100. We’ve got just 3 months to go!

7.	Jay Briscoe (@jaybriscoe84)-The ROH World Champion earns another ranking after defending his newly won title vs. Michael Bennett on 9/27. With the unpredictability of the title right now, it was anything but a lock that he’d come away with a victory, but he did. His 2nd title reign has now earned him two rankings and while he has yet to get back to #1 (where he was before his injury last year) he just keeps racking up wins and making the likelihood of another #1 just that much more favourable.

8.	Tim Donst (@tdonst)-This week, many of the official voters had to decide which titles were the most prestigious as many of the top names won just one match. Donst was one of those names. Obviously the voters felt that his victory over Matt Tremont combined with the title he holds (the AIW Absolute Title) was enough to get him into the Top 10 this week despite some others with multiple wins. Donst has had a fantastic 2014 and shows no signs of stopping. More title defenses should equal more rankings as the year moves forward.

9.	Ruby Raze (@Razerpops)-What a great month it’s been for the NWA Vendetta Pro Luna Vachon Cup Winner…well sort of. On Friday 9/26 she got her mouth busted open on the way to a victory vs. Ali Hussein at Santino Bros. That unfortunate rearrangement of her face didn’t slow her down as she moved on to AWS on 9/27 and knocked off Melissa Coates in another hard-fought contest. She is doing absolutely everything right at the moment, so we’ll continue to expect big things from her in the future! Make sure you to tune into the Archives on Filling the Void Radio and listen to her on the Indy Power Rankings Reveal (link at the bottom of this write-up). #6 in the online poll with 34 votes.

10.	Steve Corino (@KINGCorino)-Hard to believe that the Indy Power Rankings have been around since January of 2013 and Steve Corino has yet to crack the Top 10. Such is the nature of the IPR sometimes though. Some of the best talents don’t always get ranked, BUT for Corino, that changed this week when he defeated Doug Williams for the WAW Heavyweight Title on 9/27. He has won innumerable amounts of championships over the years and this particular win managed to sneak him into the Top 10 this week. Congrats to the former ECW World Champion!

Honorable Mention. Tyler Bateman(@Tyler_Bateman)-After a 3-0 weekend the Santino Bros Submission Champion came as close as anyone to getting into the Top 10 and JUST BARELY missed out. We hope to see more of him down the line.

Others missing out/receiving votes:
Jordan Kage
Roy Wilkins
Bubblegum
Tommy End
Hudson Envy
Nikki Valentine
B-Boy
Miss Disslexia-#4 in the online poll with 53 votes.
Will Ospreay
Sol de Oro-17 votes
Warlock-#2 in the online poll with 71 votes.
Mark Maverick-20 votes
Kyle Ripley-#7 in the online poll with 27 votes.
Jay Anthony-Tied for #8 in the online poll with 24 votes.
Brute VanSlyke-12 votes
Brock Hall-11 votes
Sasa Keel
Anthony Stone
Eric Michael
BJ Hancock
Joey Rhymer
Famous B
Jesus De Leon
Joey Avalon- Tied for #8 in the online poll with 24 votes.
Peter Schwanz-#10 in the online poll with 22 votes
AJ Styles-14 votes
Deadly Dale-9 votes

Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guests are Jason Kincaid & Lee Byford): http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weekly...ypowerrankingslive-w-lee-byford-jason-kincaid
Check out our 6th show on Filling the Void with special guest, Ruby Raze: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/09/30/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal 
Check out our Indy Power Rankings OFFICIAL Interview with Yamamoto fka Yoshi Tatsu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vKgvk3F5II&feature=youtu.be


----------



## IndyPowerRankings (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of September 29th, 2014*

Tag Team Top 5 for the Week of September 29th, 2014 
http://wp.me/p4kQ6t-Z7










1.	OI4K (Jake & Dave Crist @OIFK1324)-Three’s a charm! The former Irish Airborne grabbed their 3rd #1 ranking this year after adding to their title collection when they defeated 8 Time former #1’s Juicy Product for the CZW World Tag Team Titles on 9/27. That title win combined with them holding the D1W Tag Team Titles was enough to swing the vote in their direction. The win over Juicy Product along with the title win was HUGE as very few teams have been able to overcome the challenge of JT Dunn & David Starr recently. That being said, a rematch is no doubt in the works. Can OI4K keep that top spot and continue their successful 2014? #3 in the online poll with 47 votes.


2.	The Young Bucks (Nick Jackson @NickJacksonYB & Matt Jackson @MattJackson13)-The Jackson boys miss out on #1 again, but damn was it ever a good week for them! For one of the best tag teams in the world, it has NOT been their most successful year in terms of wins and losses. They’ve suffered a slew of losses (while of course putting on classics) and have been MIA from the Top 5 recently. Last week they righted the ship when they defeated Forever Hooligans at New Japan and then went on to win the IWL Tag Team Titles back from Monster Mafia on 9/27 to wrap up the weekend. While they have not been #1 yet this year, it’s impossible to leave them out of the discussion for best tag team in the world right now. #4 in the online poll with 16 votes.


3.	reDRagon (Kyle O’Reilly @ROHOReilly & Bobby Fish @TheBobbyFish)-It’s pretty weird to write their names and not have them in the #1 spot after they racked up FOUR #1 rankings over the last couple of months, but heavy competition kept them out of the top spot this week. Granted, their one title defense this week was strong (vs. The Decade at ROH) but at the end of the day, a couple of teams did just a bit more to skate ahead of them this week. That being said, they’re still near the top of the 2014 Tag Team Top 50 and they still have a few more months to build on that end of year ranking and prove that reDRagon are not only the ROH World Tag Team Champions…but the best tag team in the world as well.


4.	The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter @BeardedBullys)-It’s not a Tag Team Top 5 without the bearded bullies making an appearance. At least that’s how it seems. For the 3rd straight week they get ranked at #4. While the teams ahead of them had more publicized wins, you have to give credit to Devin & Mason Cutter for traveling to Mexico and rattling off yet another win down there. They have become quite the world travelers which has only added to their notoriety this year. Tied for #5 in the online poll.


5.	Team Lucha (Jay Rios & Jay Cruz @LosBenDejos)-The PWX Tag Team Champions added some more gold to their waists over the weekend when they defeated former Tag Team Top 5 People’s Champs Generation Genesis on 9/26 at NWA Signature Pro Underground to win the NWA FUW Tag Team Titles. The now Double Champions have had a stellar year after getting a #1 ranking and putting on great matches all over the U.S. Whether you call them Los Ben Dejos or Team Lucha, you have to call them successful.


People’s Champs. Peace, Love, & Wrestling (Hippy Dicky Moon @HippyDickyMoon & Grappling Greg @GrapplingGreg)-This team came out of NOWHERE to win the online voting competition this week. They were WAY behind about halfway through the voting and then just had a storm of votes come into pass up F1rst Generation for the People’s Champs award this week. NEW PWA CT Tag Team Champions and now Tag Team Top 5 People’s Champs with 104 votes. Congrats to them!










Just missing out/Others Receiving Votes:
F1rst Generation-#2 in the online poll with 77 votes
Che Cabrera & Rico Dynamite-Tied for #5 in the online poll
Picture Perfect
Time Splitters
Blood 4 Blood


Our Website (where YOU can participate in the weekly online poll voting): http://indypowerrankingsipr.wordpress.com/
Our Facebook page: http://www.Facebook.com/IndyPowerRankings
Also search “Indy Power Rankings” for our open Facebook group where anyone on the indies can promote their various merchandise, fan pages, and upcoming events
Our Twitter: @IndyPowerRankin
Our Instagram: @IndyPowerRankings
You can listen to the IPR Live here (this week’s guests are Jason Kincaid & Lee Byford): http://www.blogtalkradio.com/weekly...ypowerrankingslive-w-lee-byford-jason-kincaid








Check out our 6th show on Filling the Void with special guest, Ruby Raze: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fillingthevoidrn/2014/09/30/indy-power-rankings-weekly-reveal 
Check out our Indy Power Rankings OFFICIAL Interview with Yamamoto fka Yoshi Tatsu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vKgvk3F5II&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Weimer16 (Oct 6, 2014)

These posts will be helpful for me to learn more about the indys. Thanks.


----------

